# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  मेरी मदद करें ...

## The ROYAL "JAAT''

niyamak ji or  kripya meri madad kijiye.me hindi thik se nhi likh pa raha hun
pahle to sab thik tha par  nayi window karne ke baad mene Hindi-Toolkit instal ki thi

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

par is se me roman hindi nhi likha pa rha hun

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

pahle mere taskbar me ek nyi window khulti thi jis hindi or englis do vikalp the  or adhe sabd likhte hi us se sababdhit pure sabad ban jate the par ab esa nhi h meri madad kijiye

----------


## Lovely.indian

पता नहीं किया किया प्रोब्लम आ रही हैं फौरम मैं. अब  यह वैसी नहीं रही, इस पर एक ओर MOBILE लिखा आ रहा है. और ये मूर्ख सी हो राखी है. कोई मदद करो भाई, मेरे को सेट्टिंग बटन भी नहीं दिखाई दे रहा. :((

----------


## Shamma

> पता नहीं किया किया प्रोब्लम आ रही हैं फौरम मैं. अब यह वैसी नहीं रही, इस पर एक ओर MOBILE लिखा आ रहा है. और ये मूर्ख सी हो राखी है. कोई मदद करो भाई, मेरे को सेट्टिंग बटन भी नहीं दिखाई दे रहा. :((


कोई बता दे यार इस समस्या का hll, mere ko लगता है के वो अब मोबाइल के जैसे चलने लगी है, नोर्मल कैसे होगी?

----------


## pyasi_rekha

yahan parr chat kaise karein kisi mmber se

----------


## balam4masti

aap patrachar ke dwara aap bate likh kar kar saktee hain.jis tarh sandesh likha jata hai. no.2 me aap apne ygmail id par fixed time par apne doston se chat kar sakti hain

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*मैं जब भी अपने किसी सूत्र में चित्र डालने के लिए चित्र अपलोड करता हूँ upload error आ रहा है...और यह भी बता रहा है की आप और चित्र नहीं upload कर सकते आपकी चित्र upload करने का कोटा समाप्त हो चूका है...कृप्या इसमें मेरी मदद करे....क्या मैं आब अपने किसी भी सूत्र में चित्र  upload नहीं कर सकता.....जब भी चित्र पोस्ट करता हूँ यह लिखा आता है 
*




> Exceeds your quota by 62.12 MB. 
> 
> Sum of all attachments owned by aditya_gujral1: 63.08 MB
> 
> वर्तमान अनुलग्नक कुल: 63.08 MB


*क्या इसका मतलब यह है की मैं आब अपने सूत्रों में कभी चित्र upload  नहीं कर सकता ...एक बात और बता दूँ की मैं चित्र सीधा अपनी hard disk से upload करता था..कृप्या इस मुसीबत का मुझे हल बताये*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

Attachment 94077

Attachment 94078


Attachment 94079

आप के द्वारा अपलोड की जाने वाली फोटो का कोटा खतम हो गया है आप इसे ऐसे दूर करें 
ना समझ में आने पे फिर से पूछ सकते हैं

----------


## aditya_gujral1

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद साजिद भाई तुसी ग्रेट हो

----------


## marwariladka

में कोई भी अनुलग्नक वाला पोस्ट नहीं कर प् रहा हूँ...वो कुछ ऐसा एर्रोर बता रहा है..
वर्तमान अनुलग्नक कुल: 23.88 मब
साथ ही किसी को भी PM या VM का आप्शन नहीं दिखा रहा है..कृपया इसका निदान बताएं..

----------


## marwariladka

जब से मेरे प्रोफाइल पे CHAT MODERATOR दिखा रहा है मुझे किसी भी PM करने पर यह एर्रोर आ रहा है
*marwariladka*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.'
 जबके मैंने ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया है और न ही मुझे कोई infraction मिला है....आखिर क्यों हो रहा है ऐसा??

----------


## Dark Rider

> जब से मेरे प्रोफाइल पे CHAT MODERATOR दिखा रहा है मुझे किसी भी PM करने पर यह एर्रोर आ रहा है
> *marwariladka*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.'
>  जबके मैंने ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया है और न ही मुझे कोई infraction मिला है....आखिर क्यों हो रहा है ऐसा??


कुछ ऐसा ही मेरे साथ हो रहा है pm  नहीं कर पा रहा हू

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> Attachment 94077
> 
> Attachment 94078
> 
> 
> Attachment 94079
> 
> आप के द्वारा अपलोड की जाने वाली फोटो का कोटा खतम हो गया है आप इसे ऐसे दूर करें 
> ना समझ में आने पे फिर से पूछ सकते हैं


अबे यार यह कौन सा तरीका बताया तुने मेरी समस्या का...तुने मेरी समस्या हल नहीं की मेरी सारी मेहनत पे पानी फेर दिया...जैसा तुने बताया मैंने वैसा किया पर इस से मेरे सभी सूत्रों से भी मेरी सारी images गायब हो गयी...अगर किसी की मदद करनी है तो ठीक से करो वर्ना न करो...मेरे सभी सूत्र नष्ट हो गए...सिर्फ तेरी वजह से

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> अबे यार यह कौन सा तरीका बताया तुने मेरी समस्या का...तुने मेरी समस्या हल नहीं की मेरी सारी मेहनत पे पानी फेर दिया...जैसा तुने बताया मैंने वैसा किया पर इस से मेरे सभी सूत्रों से भी मेरी सारी images गायब हो गयी...अगर किसी की मदद करनी है तो ठीक से करो वर्ना न करो...मेरे सभी सूत्र नष्ट हो गए...सिर्फ तेरी वजह से


 आपके समस्या नियामकों तक पहुंचा दी गयी है ये फोरम के सॉफ्टवेर की गलती है मेरी नहीं 
दिख नहीं रहा के काम चल रहा है इस पर
जो तरीका बताया है वो सही है

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> आपके समस्या नियामकों तक पहुंचा दी गयी है ये फोरम के सॉफ्टवेर की गलती है मेरी नहीं 
> दिख नहीं रहा के काम चल रहा है इस पर
> जो तरीका बताया है वो सही है



क्या तुम इस बात की guarantee देते हो की मेरी सभी images वापिस आ जायेगी..?

----------


## Dark Rider

> क्या तुम इस बात की guarantee देते हो की मेरी सभी images वापिस आ जायेगी..?


महंगाई के इस ज़माने में गारंटी की इच्छा न रखे

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> क्या तुम इस बात की guarantee देते हो की मेरी सभी images वापिस आ जायेगी..?


 


> *फोरम में सुझाये गए उपायों को   अपने रिस्क पर ही अपनाएँ एवं कोई भी नया परीक्षण करने से पहले अपने डेटा   का बैक-अप अवश्य ले लें, किसी भी प्रकार की हार्डवेयर अथवा डेटा क्षति होने   पर फोरम-प्रशासन या इसका कोई सदस्य जिम्मेदार नहीं होगा।*


ज़रा इस पे भी नज़र मार लो 
और गारंटी तो अभी फोरम ही की नहीं है तो इसकी इमेज की गारंटी कैसे दें 
आशा है के आप बात को समझेंगे 
मैन दुहराता हूँ के आप की बात नियामकों तक पहुंचा दी गयी है 
नहीं तो आप खुद ही मेरी शिकायत करें

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> महंगाई के इस ज़माने में गारंटी की इच्छा न रखे



फिर इस गलती का ज़िमेदार तो साजिद ही है..उसकी वजह से ही मेरे सूत्र नष्ट हुए है...अगर उसको पता था की जैसा वो बता रहा है वैसा करने से आपके सूत्रों से भी चित्र गायब हो जायेगे तो उसे यह बात मुझे बता देनी चाहिए थी...अगर वो यह बात बता देता फिर थोड़ी मैं अपनी attatchments delete करता...अगर मेरे चित्र वापिस ना आये फिर तो मैं साजिद की शिकायत नियमयाको से जरूर करूँगा

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> महंगाई के इस ज़माने में गारंटी की इच्छा न रखे


 नहीं इन्हें लगता है के ये ही सही हैं और हमें तो इनसे दुश्मनी है जो इनके सूत्र को खराब  करेंगे 
ठीक है आदित्य जी आप ही सही 
शिकायत करो मेरी

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> फिर इस गलती का ज़िमेदार तो साजिद ही है..उसकी वजह से ही मेरे सूत्र नष्ट हुए है...अगर उसको पता था की जैसा वो बता रहा है वैसा करने से आपके सूत्रों से भी चित्र गायब हो जायेगे तो उसे यह बात मुझे बता देनी चाहिए थी...अगर वो यह बात बता देता फिर थोड़ी मैं अपनी attatchments delete करता...अगर मेरे चित्र वापिस ना आये फिर तो मैं साजिद की शिकायत नियमयाको से जरूर करूँगा


 ज़रूर महोदय ज़रूर करें

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> फिर इस गलती का ज़िमेदार तो साजिद ही है..उसकी वजह से ही मेरे सूत्र नष्ट हुए है...अगर उसको पता था की जैसा वो बता रहा है वैसा करने से आपके सूत्रों से भी चित्र गायब हो जायेगे तो उसे यह बात मुझे बता देनी चाहिए थी...अगर वो यह बात बता देता फिर थोड़ी मैं अपनी attatchments delete करता...अगर मेरे चित्र वापिस ना आये फिर तो मैं साजिद की शिकायत नियमयाको से जरूर करूँगा


 मेरे भी डेस्कटॉप वाले सूत्र से फोटो गायब हो गएँ है कल से जबकी 
मैंने इन्हें अपनी अटैचमेंट से बहुत पहले डिलीट किया था परसों तक तो दिख रहे थे अब कल से नहीं दिख रहे तो बताओ क्या ये सॉफ्टवेर की गलती नहीं

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> मेरे भी डेस्कटॉप वाले सूत्र से फोटो गायब हो गएँ है कल से जबकी 
> मैंने इन्हें अपनी अटैचमेंट से बहुत पहले डिलीट किया था परसों तक तो दिख रहे थे अब कल से नहीं दिख रहे तो बताओ क्या ये सॉफ्टवेर की गलती नहीं


अरे यार मुझे तुझसे थोड़ी कोई दुश्मनी है..मुझे तुम्हारे बारे में नहीं पता पर मेरे चित्र तो तब से नहीं दिख रहे जब से मैंने attatchments delete की है..तो मुझे तो यही लगेगा न की attatchments delete करने से ही ऐसा हुआ है....मुझे ही पता है मैंने वो चित्र कितनी मेहनत से इकठे किये थे...

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> अरे यार मुझे तुझसे थोड़ी कोई दुश्मनी है..मुझे तुम्हारे बारे में नहीं पता पर मेरे चित्र तो तब से नहीं दिख रहे जब से मैंने attatchments delete की है..तो मुझे तो यही लगेगा न की attatchments delete करने से ही ऐसा हुआ है....मुझे ही पता है मैंने वो चित्र कितनी मेहनत से इकठे किये थे...


 हाँ  सर्वज्ञ सब कुछ जानने वाले  
मुझे माफ करो मुझ से गलती हुयी

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> हाँ  सर्वज्ञ सब कुछ जानने वाले  
> मुझे माफ करो मुझ से गलती हुयी



क्या शुरुवात हुयी है दिन की mind blowing....पता नहीं दिन कैसा जायेगा....!

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> अबे यार यह कौन सा तरीका बताया तुने मेरी समस्या का...तुने मेरी समस्या हल नहीं की मेरी सारी मेहनत पे पानी फेर दिया...जैसा तुने बताया मैंने वैसा किया पर इस से मेरे सभी सूत्रों से भी मेरी सारी images गायब हो गयी...अगर किसी की मदद करनी है तो ठीक से करो वर्ना न करो...मेरे सभी सूत्र नष्ट हो गए...सिर्फ तेरी वजह से


 याद रखना के यदी मै सही हुआ और  जिस तरह की भाषा  का आपने इस्तेमाल किया है  उसपर कार्यवाही ज़रूर करूँगा मै
आपकी भाषा से आपके व्यक्तित्व का काफी कुछ अंदाजा मिलता है

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> याद रखना के यदी मै सही हुआ और  जिस तरह की भाषा  का आपने इस्तेमाल किया है  उसपर कार्यवाही ज़रूर करूँगा मै
> आपकी भाषा से आपके व्यक्तित्व का काफी कुछ अंदाजा मिलता है



यार तुम्हे जो समझना है समझो....हूँ पंजाबी लोग तो ऐसे ही बात करते है...यह हमारे प्यार से बात करने का तरीका है मैंने तुम्हे कोई गाली नहीं दी कोई अपशब्द नहीं कहा...अगर किसी की इतनी मेहनत पे पानी फिरे उसे गुस्सा तो आता ही है..बाकी तुम जो करो तुम्हारी इच्छा ....

----------


## Dark Rider

लड़ाई लड़ाई माफ़ करो गांधीजी को याद करो

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> लड़ाई लड़ाई माफ़ करो गांधीजी को याद करो


 नमस्कार गुरु घंटाल कैसा महसूस कर रहे हैं आप

----------


## Dark Rider

> नमस्कार गुरु घंटाल कैसा महसूस कर रहे हैं आप



हँस हँस के पेट दुःख गया

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> हँस हँस के पेट दुःख गया


 मेरा भी पर क्या किया जा सकता है:luxhello:

----------


## harry1

> *मैं जब भी अपने किसी सूत्र में चित्र डालने के लिए चित्र अपलोड करता हूँ upload error आ रहा है...और यह भी बता रहा है की आप और चित्र नहीं upload कर सकते आपकी चित्र upload करने का कोटा समाप्त हो चूका है...कृप्या इसमें मेरी मदद करे....क्या मैं आब अपने किसी भी सूत्र में चित्र  upload नहीं कर सकता.....जब भी चित्र पोस्ट करता हूँ यह लिखा आता है 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *क्या इसका मतलब यह है की मैं आब अपने सूत्रों में कभी चित्र upload  नहीं कर सकता ...एक बात और बता दूँ की मैं चित्र सीधा अपनी hard disk से upload करता था..कृप्या इस मुसीबत का मुझे हल बताये*


 *मित्र यही समस्या मेरे साथ भी आ रही है ...
मैं कल से कुछ भी पोस्ट नही कर पाया हूँ अपने सूत्र में*

----------


## Munneraja

यह किसी प्रकार की कोई गलती हुई है 
इसकी रिपोर्ट सम्बंधित विभाग को कर दी गई है, 
ठीक होने में लगने वाले समय तक तसल्ली रखें

----------


## marwariladka

नियामक जी..में कोई भी अनुलग्नक वाला पोस्ट नहीं कर प् रहा हु..और न ही  किसी को PM कर प् रहा हूँ...क्या समस्या है?...मुझे permission नहीं है ऐसा  एर्रोर आ रहा है..कृपया निदान बताएं..

----------


## AARZOO

*यही समस्या मेरे साथ भी आ रही है ...
मैं कल से कुछ भी पोस्ट नही कर पाया हूँ अपने सूत्र में*




> *मैं जब भी अपने किसी सूत्र में चित्र डालने के लिए चित्र अपलोड करता हूँ upload error आ रहा है...और यह भी बता रहा है की आप और चित्र नहीं upload कर सकते आपकी चित्र upload करने का कोटा समाप्त हो चूका है...कृप्या इसमें मेरी मदद करे....क्या मैं आब अपने किसी भी सूत्र में चित्र  upload नहीं कर सकता.....जब भी चित्र पोस्ट करता हूँ यह लिखा आता है 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *क्या इसका मतलब यह है की मैं आब अपने सूत्रों में कभी चित्र upload  नहीं कर सकता ...एक बात और बता दूँ की मैं चित्र सीधा अपनी hard disk से upload करता था..कृप्या इस मुसीबत का मुझे हल बताये*

----------


## puzcraker

अरे इतनी अधीरता क्यों दिखा रहे हो .....सभ्य रहो ...
हमारा अपना फोरम है और सभी विशेषज्ञ लगे हुए है ..थोडा इंतजार कर लो भाई ...

----------


## AARZOO

*बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया ,*



> अरे इतनी अधीरता क्यों दिखा रहे हो .....सभ्य रहो ...
> हमारा अपना फोरम है और सभी विशेषज्ञ लगे हुए है ..थोडा इंतजार कर लो भाई ...

----------


## miss.dabangg

*इस नयी परेशानी की दिकत से मैं भी परेसान हूँ !!!!*

----------


## ravi chacha

> *इस नयी परेशानी की दिकत से मैं भी परेसान हूँ !!!!*


 इस नयी परेशानी की दिकत से मैं भी परेसान हूँ

----------


## ravi chacha

Chat Moderator बन गया है आखिर ये क्या है       बन्दर बाँट है  ?

----------


## miss.dabangg

> Chat Moderator बन गया है आखिर ये क्या है       बन्दर बाँट है  ?


*ये परेशानी रुक रुक कर आती है ५ - ७ मिनट बाद २४ घंटे कल से ! मैंने एक  बात नोटिस की है जब फोरम पर DNS वाला मेसेज आता है तों ये दिकत सही हो जाती  है और जैसे ही वो मेसेज चला जाता है ये दिकत शुरू हो जाती है और लगभग सभी  सदस्यों को chat moderator बना देता है जिनकी १०० से अधिक प्रविस्तिया हो  चुकी हैं  ! chat moderator बनते ही दिकत शुरू हो जाती है और हम सब  प्राइवेट मेसेज भी और विसिटर मेसेज भी नहीं भेज सकते हैं ! जब DNS वाला  मेसेज आता है हम सब प्राइवेट मेसेज भी और विसिटर मेसेज भी भेज सकते हैं और  अपनी पिछली स्थिति में आ जाते हैं मेरा मतलब वरिष्ठ सदस्य में !  *

----------


## Munneraja

चैट मोड़रेटर की समस्या के लिए तकनीकी प्रशासक को लिखा गया है 
शीघ्र ही समस्या हल हो जाने की उम्मीद है

----------


## harry1

कृपया करके इस समस्या का निदान बताएं ....
काफी दिन हो गये मुझे सूत्र मैं फोटो डाले...........मैं अपने सूत्र मैं फोटो पोस्ट नही कर प् रहा हूँ...कृपया इसका निदान बताएं

----------


## aditya_gujral1

भाइयो लगता है चित्र पोस्ट करने की समस्या तो लगभग हल हो गयी ..क्यूंकि मैंने आज कुछ चित्र पोस्ट किये अपने सूत्र में उसमें मुझे कोई समस्या नहीं आई...पर अन्तर्वासना फोरम पे आई इस समस्या के कारण मेरा एक सूत्र जरूर नष्ट हो गया जिस में से मेरे सभी चित्र गायब हो गए जो मैंने पोस्ट किये थे ...आशा करता हूँ अन्तर्वासना फोरम पे फिर से कोई समस्या नहीं आएगी....

----------


## miss.dabangg

*अब तों हद हो गयी ४-५ दिनों से कुछ भी पोस्ट नहीं हो पाया है मेरे सभी सूत्रों में !!!! नियामक जी से और प्रशंसक जी से मेरा अनुरोध है की इस समस्या का कुछ हल निकाले !!!! 
*

----------


## mantu007

नया thread  पोस्ट करने के लिए क्या नियम हैं ?

----------


## The Master

> नया thread  पोस्ट करने के लिए क्या नियम हैं ?


आप फ़ोरम के नियम एक बार पढ ले


धन्यवाद.

----------


## mantu007

मास्टर जी जब भी मैं new  post  thread   बटन पर क्लिक करता हूँ तो ये मेसेज आता है की ......

 *vBulletin Message*

*mantu007*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## mantu007

कृपया ये मुझे बताने का कष्ट करें की मुझे ये परमिशन कैसे मिलेगा ताकि मैं भी अपना सूत्र बना कर पोस्ट कर सकूँ  .

----------


## Lovely.indian

भाई लोग मेरी windows 7 में यह sign आने लग गया है? किया करूं?

----------


## The Master

> कृपया ये मुझे बताने का कष्ट करें की मुझे ये परमिशन कैसे मिलेगा ताकि मैं भी अपना सूत्र बना कर पोस्ट कर सकूँ  .



जबतक आप फ़ोरम पर ३० से अधिक पोस्ट नही करते तबतक आप नया सुत्र नही बना सकते है . 

धन्यवाद.

----------


## Munneraja

> कृपया ये मुझे बताने का कष्ट करें की मुझे ये परमिशन कैसे मिलेगा ताकि मैं भी अपना सूत्र बना कर पोस्ट कर सकूँ  .





> जबतक आप फ़ोरम पर ३० से अधिक पोस्ट नही करते तबतक आप नया सुत्र नही बना सकते है . 
> 
> धन्यवाद.


एकदम सही उत्तर है 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Nisha.Patel

और इन्होने अकाउंट का वेरिफिकेसन नहीं किया इसीलिए ये प्रॉब्लम आ रही हे 


> एकदम सही उत्तर है 
> धन्यवाद

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_दोस्तों लगता है अन्तर्वासना फोरम में फिर से कोई दिक्कत आ रही है या फिर यह सिर्फ मुझे ही लगता है...मैंने ३-४ बार फोरम खोलने की कोशिश की पर यह message आ रहा है "Empty Server or Forwarder response.The connection has been closed but privoxy didn't receive any data"_
_भाइयो अब यह कौन सी नयी बला है..?_
_और यह message सिर्फ अन्तर्वासना फोरम की साईट खोलने पर ही आता है किसी और साईट के खोलने पर नहीं इसका मतलब अन्तर्वासना फोरम में ही कुछ गडबडी है..इसका एक चित्र भी दे रहा हूँ..कृप्या बताये की यह क्या बला है..?_

----------


## ravi chacha

> _दोस्तों लगता है अन्तर्वासना फोरम में फिर से कोई दिक्कत आ रही है या फिर यह सिर्फ मुझे ही लगता है...मैंने ३-४ बार फोरम खोलने की कोशिश की पर यह message आ रहा है "Empty Server or Forwarder response.The connection has been closed but privoxy didn't receive any data"_
> _भाइयो अब यह कौन सी नयी बला है..?_
> _और यह message सिर्फ अन्तर्वासना फोरम की साईट खोलने पर ही आता है किसी और साईट के खोलने पर नहीं इसका मतलब अन्तर्वासना फोरम में ही कुछ गडबडी है..इसका एक चित्र भी दे रहा हूँ..कृप्या बताये की यह क्या बला है..?_


मित्र ये दिक्कत  रात १२ बजे से  १.१५ के बिच में ही आती है

----------


## completeed

धन्यवाद..........

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> मित्र ये दिक्कत  रात १२ बजे से  १.१५ के बिच में ही आती है


मुझे भी दोस्त कल रात को ही आई थी दिन के समय में यह दिक्कत कभी नहीं आई...इसका मतलब अभी अन्तर्वासना फोरम पूरी तरह ठीक नहीं हुआ है...

----------


## virgin

आदरणीय नियामक बंधुवर ,
कृपया बताएं ....................मेरी फोरम प से साडी फोटो , अवतार ,सिग्नल,सिम्बल आदि सब गायब हो गए शायद राईट क्लिक से ब्लॉग अल पिक्चर का आप्शन क्लिक हो गया है कृपा करले बताएं कि क्या करों कि पहले कि तरह सब नोर्मल हो जायें 
धन्यवाद

----------


## lovey7

आदरणीय नियामक गण, मेरी भी एक समस्या है , मेरा इन्बोक्स खाली है ,लेकिन जब  कोई मुझे मेसेज भेजता है ,या मैं किसी को भेजना चाहूँ ,तो नहीं भेज पाता  ,  
*प्राप्त संदेश contains 0 messages. You have 74  messages stored, of a total 50 allowed. लेकिन जब मैं इसे खाली करता हूँ  ,तो एम्प्टी फोल्डर बताता है ! कृपया समस्या का समाधान बताएं ,मैं इसे कैसे  खाली कर सकता हूँ ? धन्यवाद्*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_जब भी मैं अपना computer start करता हूँ.....desktop आते ही एक Error शो होता है पता नहीं क्या मुसीबत है ...एक चित्र साथ में पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ कृप्या मुझे बताये की यह क्या बला है और यह हमेशा pc on करने पे क्यों desktop screen पे आता है ......._

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

नियामक जी  कुछ दिनों से बहुत ही परेसान हूं मेरे पीसी पर  मेरा अकाउंट मोबाइल के जैसे दिख रहा है सब कोशिस की reset field भी किया पर कुछ नही हुआ मुझे रास्ता दिखाए में ठीक से पोस्ट भी नही कर पा रहा .धन्यवाद

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

MTM साहब मेने आपके बताये अनुसार  reset field भी करके देखा कोई फायदा नही हुआ अब में पूरी तरह से थक गया हूं कृपया मुझे बताए की स्क्रीन शोट केसे भेजे जेसे में अपने desktop  की फोटो किसी को केसे भेजू ..धन्यवाद :salut:

----------


## Lofar

*मेरे ईमेल पर अन्तर्वासना के मेल काफी संख्या में आ गए हैं ....
मैंने ईमेल नोटिफिकेशन भी ऑफ कराया है पर मेल हैं कि आते ही जा रहे हैं .इन्हें आने से कैसे रोकूँ .*

----------


## Lofar

*मेरे ईमेल पर अन्तर्वासना के मेल काफी संख्या में आ गए हैं ....
मैंने ईमेल नोटिफिकेशन भी ऑफ कराया है पर मेल हैं कि आते ही जा रहे हैं .इन्हें आने से कैसे रोकूँ .*

----------


## marwariladka

> आदरणीय नियामक गण, मेरी भी एक समस्या है , मेरा इन्बोक्स खाली है ,लेकिन जब  कोई मुझे मेसेज भेजता है ,या मैं किसी को भेजना चाहूँ ,तो नहीं भेज पाता  ,  
> *प्राप्त संदेश contains 0 messages. You have 74  messages stored, of a total 50 allowed. लेकिन जब मैं इसे खाली करता हूँ  ,तो एम्प्टी फोल्डर बताता है ! कृपया समस्या का समाधान बताएं ,मैं इसे कैसे  खाली कर सकता हूँ ? धन्यवाद्*


 दोस्त अपना sent itmes भी खली कर लो..समस्या हल हो जाएगी...

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *मेरे ईमेल पर अन्तर्वासना के मेल काफी संख्या में आ गए हैं ....
> मैंने ईमेल नोटिफिकेशन भी ऑफ कराया है पर मेल हैं कि आते ही जा रहे हैं .इन्हें आने से कैसे रोकूँ .*


आप अपने सब्स्क्रिबे फोल्डर खाले कर दो

----------


## ravi chacha

> *मेरे ईमेल पर अन्तर्वासना के मेल काफी संख्या में आ गए हैं ....
> मैंने ईमेल नोटिफिकेशन भी ऑफ कराया है पर मेल हैं कि आते ही जा रहे हैं .इन्हें आने से कैसे रोकूँ .*


में भी परेसान हू

----------


## Lofar

> आप अपने सब्स्क्रिबे फोल्डर खाले कर दो


 आपके कहे अनुसार मैंने कर दिया है दोस्त , देखता हूँ अब क्या होता है

----------


## ravi chacha

> आपके कहे अनुसार मैंने कर दिया है दोस्त , देखता हूँ अब क्या होता है


 कुछ भी नही होता है मित्र

----------


## lovey7

> दोस्त अपना sent itmes भी खली कर लो..समस्या हल हो जाएगी...


वो भी खाली है मित्र ,पर समस्या ज्यों की त्यों है !
Sent Items contains 0 messages. You have 74 messages stored, of a total 50 allowed.
प्राप्त सन्देश भी खाली है
प्राप्त संदेश contains 0 messages. You have 74 messages stored, of a total 50 allowed

----------


## lovey7

> आदरणीय नियामक गण, मेरी भी एक समस्या है , मेरा इन्बोक्स खाली है ,लेकिन जब  कोई मुझे मेसेज भेजता है ,या मैं किसी को भेजना चाहूँ ,तो नहीं भेज पाता  ,  
> *प्राप्त संदेश contains 0 messages. You have 74  messages stored, of a total 50 allowed. लेकिन जब मैं इसे खाली करता हूँ  ,तो एम्प्टी फोल्डर बताता है ! कृपया समस्या का समाधान बताएं ,मैं इसे कैसे  खाली कर सकता हूँ ? धन्यवाद्*





> वो भी खाली है मित्र ,पर समस्या ज्यों की त्यों है !
> Sent Items contains 0 messages. You have 74 messages stored, of a total 50 allowed.
> प्राप्त सन्देश भी खाली है
> प्राप्त संदेश contains 0 messages. You have 74 messages stored, of a total 50 allowed


 क्या किसी के पास इस समस्या का हल नहीं ?

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> क्या किसी के पास इस समस्या का हल नहीं ?


मेने आपकी बात प्रबंधक तक पंहुचा दी हे
आपकी समस्या निवारण जल्द ही हो जायेगा
धन्यवाद

----------


## K-101

Sir mai apna account khatm karna chahta hun aur meri samaj me nahi aa raha hai ki kaise khatam karnu muje bataye. Haw to deleat my ID.

----------


## Farhan

दिया जी द्वारा पोस्ट किये गये फोटो मेरे सूत्र भीगी हसीनायेँ और भी उत्तेजक मे दिखाई नहीँ देँ रहे है कृपया समाधान करेँ ये समस्या पहले भी थीँ

----------


## lovey7

> वो भी खाली है मित्र ,पर समस्या ज्यों की त्यों है !
> Sent Items contains 0 messages. You have 74 messages stored, of a total 50 allowed.
> प्राप्त सन्देश भी खाली है
> प्राप्त संदेश contains 0 messages. You have 74 messages stored, of a total 50 allowed





> क्या किसी के पास इस समस्या का हल नहीं ?





> मेने आपकी बात प्रबंधक तक पंहुचा दी हे
> आपकी समस्या निवारण जल्द ही हो जायेगा
> धन्यवाद


 मेरी समस्या का समाधान क्यों नहीं किया जा रहा ?

----------


## Munneraja

आप सभी की समस्याएं प्रबन्धन में तकनीकी सदस्य तक पंहुचा दी गई हैं. 
जल्दी ही ठीक हो जाने की आशा है.

----------


## Farhan

मित्र मेरी भी समस्या का निदान करेँ

----------


## john_miller1947

मैं अपनी जन्म की*तिथि कैसे बदल सकता हूँ?

----------


## Munneraja

> मैं अपनी जन्म की*तिथि कैसे बदल सकता हूँ?


जहां से लोगिन होते हैं वहीं एक बटन है सेटिंग्स, उसे क्लिक करें अब जो विंडो आये उसमे लेफ्ट साइड में दिए गये ऑप्शन में से "प्रोफाइल सम्पादित करे" ऑप्शन पर क्लिक करें. यहाँ आपकी बर्थ डेट सेट करने का ऑप्शन आएगा.

----------


## john_miller1947

> जहां से लोगिन होते हैं वहीं एक बटन है सेटिंग्स, उसे क्लिक करें अब जो विंडो आये उसमे लेफ्ट साइड में दिए गये ऑप्शन में से "प्रोफाइल सम्पादित करे" ऑप्शन पर क्लिक करें. यहाँ आपकी बर्थ डेट सेट करने का ऑप्शन आएगा.


नही*हो*रहा*है

----------


## kamal346800

hello aap a ladies hi kya aap mare madaad ker sakti hi  agar ha to plz reply me. thanks

----------


## Munneraja

> भाई लोग मेरी windows 7 में यह sign आने लग गया है? किया करूं?


अपनी ड्राइव फोरमैट करके विंडो फिर से डाल लीजिये

----------


## Munneraja

> मैं भारत से हूँ. इस समय यहाँ का 12.01 PM हो चुके हैं. लेकिन फोरम के वेब पेज पर यह समय ऐसे दिखता है. कहाँ फर्क है?


आप फोरम के सोफ्टवेयर में अपना टाइम सेट करें. 
लोगिन करके ऊपर सेटिंग में जाएँ, 
यहाँ बायीं तरफ दी गई सूची में सामान्य सेटिंग में जाएँ 
डेट और टाइम ऑप्शन में GMT +5:30 चुने और सेव कर दें.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई मुझे ये बताएं की प्रविष्टि की शिकायत तो प्रविष्टि के नीचे शिकायत वाले बटन से हो जाती है! यदि किसी पुरे सूत्र की शिकायत करनी हो तो कैसे करें! कृपया बताएं!*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *भाई मुझे ये बताएं की प्रविष्टि की शिकायत तो प्रविष्टि के नीचे शिकायत वाले बटन से हो जाती है! यदि किसी पुरे सूत्र की शिकायत करनी हो तो कैसे करें! कृपया बताएं!*


उसी बटन से 
सकारण

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*लेकिन वो बटन तो सिर्फ एक प्रविष्टि के लिए है न मित्र! पुरे सूत्र की शिकायत कैसे होगी?*


> उसी बटन से 
> सकारण

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *लेकिन वो बटन तो सिर्फ एक प्रविष्टि के लिए है न मित्र! पुरे सूत्र की शिकायत कैसे होगी?*


उसी बटन से होगी 
आप ये लिख सकते हैं के पूरा सूत्र ही बेकार है   आदि आदि

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शुक्रिया साजिद! भगवान् तुम्हारा भला करे!*


> उसी बटन से होगी 
> आप ये लिख सकते हैं के पूरा सूत्र ही बेकार है   आदि आदि

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

*मैं कैप्टेन जैक स्पेरो अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर एक ऐसे सूत्र का निर्वाण करना चाहता हूँ जिसके जरिये में लोगो को अंग्रेजी भाषा का ज्ञान प्रदान कर सकू ///*
*लेकिन मैं बहुत अस्मंजिस में हूँ // जैसा की हम सब जानते है की अपना फोरम पूर्णता हिंदी भाषा को समर्पित है इसलिए क्या कोई ऐसा सूत्र बनाया जा सकता है जिसमे अंग्रेज़ी भाषा का ज्ञान दिया जा सके ..///*

*प्रिये नियामंकगड कृप्या मेरी मदद करे और मुझे यह बताने की कृप्या करे की की क्या मैं इस फोरम पर ऐसा कोई सूत्र बना सकता हूँ की नहीं और अगर बना सकता हूँ तो किस बिभाग में बनाऊ ///*

----------


## kajal pandey

*आपका स्वागत है ,,,,,,मेरे विचार से यह हिंदी फोरम जरुर है लेकिन अगर आप अंग्रेजी भाषा कीजानकारी देना चहते है तो इसमे कोई आपति नहीं होनी चहिये ,,,,,आप सूत्र सुरु करे और हा ब्याकरण और translation की basic जानकारी से सुरु कीजियेगा ......नियामक जी से मेरा निवेदन है की इस सूत्र को अनुमति प्रदान करे*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

> *आपका स्वागत है ,,,,,,मेरे विचार से यह हिंदी फोरम जरुर है लेकिन अगर आप अंग्रेजी भाषा कीजानकारी देना चहते है तो इसमे कोई आपति नहीं होनी चहिये ,,,,,आप सूत्र सुरु करे और हा ब्याकरण और translation की basic जानकारी से सुरु कीजियेगा ......नियामक जी से मेरा निवेदन है की इस सूत्र को अनुमति प्रदान करे*


 *
शुक्रिया दिया जी // बस नियमंको से अनुमति मिलने की देर है ///मिलते ही शुरू हो जायेंगे ///*

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय जेक जी,"साहित्य एवं ज्ञान की बातें" नामक विभाग में सूत्र बनाया जा सकता है ,परन्तु ध्यान रखियेगा कि ज्ञान चाहे जिस भाषा का हो परन्तु माध्यम हिंदी होना चाहिए अन्यथा आपको सूत्र में प्रतिक्रियाएं प्राप्त नहीं होंगी |

----------


## kajal pandey

*जी प्रसासक जी त्वरित उत्तर के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् ,,,,,जेक जी,,,,,लीजिये आपका रास्ता सुगम हो गया आब आप दिए गए निर्देश के अनुसार अपना कार्य आरम्भ करे .........मेरा आपसे निवेदन है की आप एक अध्यापक की भांति हमे ज्ञान डे जैसे छोटे बच्चो को सिखाया जाता है .....सुरु से सुरु करे ब्याकरण की जानकारी का विशेष निवेदन है आपसे .*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

> प्रिय जेक जी,"साहित्य एवं ज्ञान की बातें" नामक विभाग में सूत्र बनाया जा सकता है ,परन्तु ध्यान रखियेगा कि ज्ञान चाहे जिस भाषा का हो परन्तु माध्यम हिंदी होना चाहिए अन्यथा आपको सूत्र में प्रतिक्रियाएं प्राप्त नहीं होंगी |


 *
अनुमति प्रदान करने के लिए शुक्रिया प्रशासक जी // मैं इस बात का ध्यान रखूँगा की हिंदी माध्यम के तहत की सूत्र की रचना हो /// एक बार फिर से आपका शुक्रिया ///*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

> *जी प्रसासक जी त्वरित उत्तर के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् ,,,,,जेक जी,,,,,लीजिये आपका रास्ता सुगम हो गया आब आप दिए गए निर्देश के अनुसार अपना कार्य आरम्भ करे .........मेरा आपसे निवेदन है की आप एक अध्यापक की भांति हमे ज्ञान डे जैसे छोटे बच्चो को सिखाया जाता है .....सुरु से सुरु करे ब्याकरण की जानकारी का विशेष निवेदन है आपसे .*


 *
बिलकुल रास्ता सुगम हो गया है दिया जी // अपना कार्य मैं जल्द ही शुरू करूँगा // एक निवेदन मेरा आपसे और बाकि लोगो से भी है की मैं कोई अंग्रजी का पंडित तो हूँ नहीं इसलिए चाहताः हूँ आप ब अन्य लोग भी मेरे इस सूत्र में अपना योगदान दे ..दिया जी वो कहते है ना ज्ञान बाटने से बढता है  इसलिए चाहता हूँ सब लोग इस में अपना योगदान दे जिससे जायदा से जायदा लोगो को इसका फ़ायदा प्राप्त हो सके ///*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> *
> बिलकुल रास्ता सुगम हो गया है दिया जी // अपना कार्य मैं जल्द ही शुरू करूँगा // एक निवेदन मेरा आपसे और बाकि लोगो से भी है की मैं कोई अंग्रजी का पंडित तो हूँ नहीं इसलिए चाहताः हूँ आप ब अन्य लोग भी मेरे इस सूत्र में अपना योगदान दे ..दिया जी वो कहते है ना ज्ञान बाटने से बढता है  इसलिए चाहता हूँ सब लोग इस में अपना योगदान दे जिससे जायदा से जायदा लोगो को इसका फ़ायदा प्राप्त हो सके ///*


*जरूर कैप्टेन | आप शुरू करें |*

----------


## jhatka

> *
> बिलकुल रास्ता सुगम हो गया है दिया जी // अपना कार्य मैं जल्द ही शुरू करूँगा // एक निवेदन मेरा आपसे और बाकि लोगो से भी है की मैं कोई अंग्रजी का पंडित तो हूँ नहीं इसलिए चाहताः हूँ आप ब अन्य लोग भी मेरे इस सूत्र में अपना योगदान दे ..दिया जी वो कहते है ना ज्ञान बाटने से बढता है  इसलिए चाहता हूँ सब लोग इस में अपना योगदान दे जिससे जायदा से जायदा लोगो को इसका फ़ायदा प्राप्त हो सके ///*


आदमी तो बड़े कमाल के हो यार ;)
लगे रहो मै भी साथ दूंगा:)

----------


## kajal pandey

> *
> बिलकुल रास्ता सुगम हो गया है दिया जी // अपना कार्य मैं जल्द ही शुरू करूँगा // एक निवेदन मेरा आपसे और बाकि लोगो से भी है की मैं कोई अंग्रजी का पंडित तो हूँ नहीं इसलिए चाहताः हूँ आप ब अन्य लोग भी मेरे इस सूत्र में अपना योगदान दे ..दिया जी वो कहते है ना ज्ञान बाटने से बढता है  इसलिए चाहता हूँ सब लोग इस में अपना योगदान दे जिससे जायदा से जायदा लोगो को इसका फ़ायदा प्राप्त हो सके ///*


कैप्टन साहब वैसे मई चहती हु की यह कार्य आप अकेले करे तो सबसे अच्छा होगा क्योकि मै जानती हु अगर कई अध्यापक एक साथ आ गए और सभी ने एक साथ पढ़ना सुरु कर दिया तो सूत्र खराब हो जायेगा ,,

----------


## amol05

*दोस्तों एक ही जाने को पढाने दो आप अपने विचार रखो २  या कई तरह के अद्यापक पढेंगे तो उस ज्ञान का क्या हर्ष होगा उसका तो फिर ................ मालिक है 

कप्तान साहब आप शुरू करें पर पहले कंटेंट्स (विश्यावली) दे दे अगर ल्कोई कुछ बताना भी चाहे तो उन कंटेंट्स के आधार पर ही बताये *

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

> कैप्टन साहब वैसे मई चहती हु की यह कार्य आप अकेले करे तो सबसे अच्छा होगा क्योकि मै जानती हु अगर कई अध्यापक एक साथ आ गए और सभी ने एक साथ पढ़ना सुरु कर दिया तो सूत्र खराब हो जायेगा ,,


 *
दिया जी शुक्रिया // वैसे तो यह काम मई अभी अकेले ही कर रहा हूँ //साथ देने की बात इसलिए कही की कोई भी इंसान भाषा में पारंगत नही हो सकता इसलिए मुमकिन है की कुछ जरुरी सामग्री मेरे मस्तिस्क से निकल जाए // इसलिए चाहता हूँ अगर किसी के पास देने लायक ज्ञान की कोई बात हो तो अपना योगदान अवश्य करे ..//*

----------


## kajal pandey

तो फिर देर किस बात की मित्र सुरु हो जाइये

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *मैं कैप्टेन जैक स्पेरो अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर एक ऐसे सूत्र का निर्वाण करना चाहता हूँ जिसके जरिये में लोगो को अंग्रेजी भाषा का ज्ञान प्रदान कर सकू ///*
> *लेकिन मैं बहुत अस्मंजिस में हूँ // जैसा की हम सब जानते है की अपना फोरम पूर्णता हिंदी भाषा को समर्पित है इसलिए क्या कोई ऐसा सूत्र बनाया जा सकता है जिसमे अंग्रेज़ी भाषा का ज्ञान दिया जा सके ..///*
> 
> *प्रिये नियामंकगड कृप्या मेरी मदद करे और मुझे यह बताने की कृप्या करे की की क्या मैं इस फोरम पर ऐसा कोई सूत्र बना सकता हूँ की नहीं और अगर बना सकता हूँ तो किस बिभाग में बनाऊ ///*




*कैप्टेन जैक स्पेरो सर 
आप कहाँ चले गए जी ?
आइये आपनी क्लास में में 
पढ़ने को इच्छुक तैयार बैठे हैं.*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

दोस्तों सूत्र का निर्माण "साहित्य एवं ज्ञान की बातें" नामक बिभाग में शुरू हो गया है ///

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दोस्तों सूत्र का निर्माण "साहित्य एवं ज्ञान की बातें" नामक बिभाग में शुरू हो गया है ///


सर आप अपनी क्लास लें.
 सूत्र के बारे में नियामक गन जाने.
इस विभाग में हो या उस विभाग में 
सूत्रधार को अपने कार्य से ही मतलब होना चाहिए.
हम स्टुडेंट्स आपका इंतज़ार कर रहे हैं.

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

*शाम तक क्लास शुरू हो जाएगी दोस्तों...तो मिलते है शाम को*

----------


## Krish13

> दोस्तों सूत्र का निर्माण "साहित्य एवं ज्ञान की बातें" नामक बिभाग में शुरू हो गया है ///


आपकी पाठशाला मे हमरा भी नाम लिख लो भाई
लेकिन एक बात बताओ भाई वो मैडम तो आयेगी न क्लास लेने? हा हा हा

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

> आपकी पाठशाला मे हमरा भी नाम लिख लो भाई
> लेकिन एक बात बताओ भाई वो मैडम तो आयेगी न क्लास लेने? हा हा हा


*
 आप सब लोगो का स्वागत है क्लास में मित्र /// यार मैडम का तो पता नही लेकि यह एडम जरुर मिलेगा शाम तक आपको //*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

> *कैप्टेन जैक स्पेरो सर 
> आप कहाँ चले गए जी ?
> आइये आपनी क्लास में में 
> पढ़ने को इच्छुक तैयार बैठे हैं.*


आप को जायदा इंतज़ार नहीं करना पड़ेगा बस पोस्ट करने लायक जरुरी चीजे लिख लूँ बस //

----------


## kajal pandey

दोस्तों जैक सर की क्लास लग गई है ...बस उन्होने कहा है की वो शाम से क्लास सुरु कर रहे है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आप को जायदा इंतज़ार नहीं करना पड़ेगा बस पोस्ट करने लायक जरुरी चीजे लिख लूँ बस //


समय देखें..........
 क्या यह समय शाम का नही है ?
फिर कैप्टेन जैक स्पेरो जी .......
पोस्ट करने लायक जरुरी चीजे 
लिखने/इकठ्ठे करने  के बाद सूत्र बनाते हैं.
आप पहला लेस्सन यह लें.
 फिर बाद में आप हमें लेस्सन देना.
अभी भी इंतज़ार हो रहा है जी.

----------


## shyamkharal

सर मुझे माइक्रोसोफ़्ट पावर पोइन्टसे भिडियो फ़ाईल क्यासे सेव होति है क्रिपया बताने कि क्रिपा करे

----------


## kinghji

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## mastmal420

प्रबंधक  महोदय, मुझे अपने सूत्र    सुधा आंटी   में एडिट करना है पर एडिट आप्सन ऑफ़ [ YOU MAY एडिट YOUR POSTS   HTML कोड IS ऑफ ] बता रहा है , कृपया परमिसन  दें ताकि मै अपने पोस्ट्स को एडिट कर नवीनता प्रदान कर सकूँ

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रबंधक  महोदय, मुझे अपने सूत्र    सुधा आंटी   में एडिट करना है पर एडिट आप्सन ऑफ़ [ YOU MAY एडिट YOUR POSTS   HTML कोड IS ऑफ ] बता रहा है , कृपया परमिसन  दें ताकि मै अपने पोस्ट्स को एडिट कर नवीनता प्रदान कर सकूँ


प्रिय मित्र आप अपनी प्रविष्टियों को प्रविष्ठी करने की तिथि के बाद केवल दस दिन के भीतर ही सम्पादित कर सकते हैं ,इसलिए जो भी परिवर्तन आप चाहते हैं उसे मुझे बताइए मैं किये देता हूँ |

----------


## vstiwari521

नियामक महोदय मैँ अर्न्तवसना अपने मोबाइल पर चलाता हूँ कृप्या ये बतायेँ कि मैँ अपने प्रोफाइल पर फोटो कैसे लगाँये

----------


## mantu007

> नियामक महोदय मैँ अर्न्तवसना अपने मोबाइल पर चलाता हूँ कृप्या ये बतायेँ कि मैँ अपने प्रोफाइल पर फोटो कैसे लगाँये


जहां से लोगिन होते हैं वहीं एक बटन है सेटिंग्स, उसे क्लिक करें अब जो विंडो आये उसमे लेफ्ट साइड में दिए गये ऑप्शन में से "अवतार संपादन " ऑप्शन पर क्लिक करें. यहाँ आपकी अवतार लगाने का ऑप्शन आएगा.

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> जहां से लोगिन होते हैं वहीं एक बटन है सेटिंग्स, उसे क्लिक करें अब जो विंडो आये उसमे लेफ्ट साइड में दिए गये ऑप्शन में से "प्रोफाइल सम्पादित करे" ऑप्शन पर क्लिक करें. यहाँ आपकी बर्थ डेट सेट करने का ऑप्शन आएगा.




मुझसे भी नहीं हो रहा ......क्या मेरे लिए ये आप कर सकते है .........

----------


## Rajeev

> मुझसे भी नहीं हो रहा ......क्या मेरे लिए ये आप कर सकते है .........


प्रिय संत्येन जी Date of Birth के नीचे लिखा हुआ है की " Please contact the Administrator if your date of birth has changed "
इसका मतलब साफ़ है की अगर आपको अपना Date of Birth परिवर्तन करना है तो इसके लिए आप प्रशासक से संपर्क करे!

----------


## Teach Guru

> प्रिय संत्येन जी Date of Birth के नीचे लिखा हुआ है की " Please contact the Administrator if your date of birth has changed "
> इसका मतलब साफ़ है की अगर आपको अपना Date of Birth परिवर्तन करना है तो इसके लिए आप प्रशासक से संपर्क करे!





बिलकुल सही बात मित्र यदि Date of Birth परिवर्तन करना है तो इसके लिए आपको प्रशासक महोदय से हि सम्पर्क करना पड़ेगा.........

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

प्रशासक महोदय , मेरी जन्म तिथि 10 फरवरी से बदल कर 9 अगस्त 1982 कर दे .......


धन्यवाद

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रशासक महोदय , मेरी जन्म तिथि 10 फरवरी से बदल कर 9 अगस्त 1982 कर दे .......
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद


किया गया ..............|

----------


## nitin9935

प्रशाशक महोदय कृपया मेरी जन्मतिथि ८ अगस्त से बदल कर ८ अक्टूबर कर दे

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> किया गया ..............|




आपका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद है जी ........ :bloom:

----------


## freegupta2004

dear administrator, & members
due to family problem I can't continue this website so I request to please delet my  profile/account from this site. plZ help.

freegupta2004

----------


## freegupta2004

dear administrator, & members
due to family problem I can't continue this website so I request to please delet my profile/account from this site. plZ help.

freegupta2004

----------


## freegupta2004

dear administrator, & members
due to family problem I can't continue this website so I request to please delet my profile/account from this site. plZ help. From next time onwards I won't be visiting this website .

freegupta2004

----------


## pathfinder

> dear administrator, & members
> due to family problem I can't continue this website so I request to please delet my profile/account from this site. plZ help. From next time onwards I won't be visiting this website .
> 
> freegupta2004


प्रिय गुप्ता जी यदि आपका प्रयोक्ता नाम बदल दिया जाये तो क्या यह पर्याप्त रहेगा ?
यदि आप किसी व्यक्तिगत कारण से फोरम पर नहीं भी आना चाहते तो भी कोई बात नहीं अन्यथा आपके लिए वापसी का विकल्प तो शेष रहेगा ही |

----------


## draculla

पाथ भाई मैं देखा की हमारे विचार पूछे जाने के सूत्र पर हमारे रखे गए विचार को मिटा दिया गया है!!!!
क्या हर बार ऐसा ही होगा, विचार पूछ लेने के बाद सारे पोस्ट को मिटा दिया जायेगा?

----------


## pathfinder

> पाथ भाई मैं देखा की हमारे विचार पूछे जाने के सूत्र पर हमारे रखे गए विचार को मिटा दिया गया है!!!!
> क्या हर बार ऐसा ही होगा, विचार पूछ लेने के बाद सारे पोस्ट को मिटा दिया जायेगा?


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post623121

----------


## draculla

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post623121


धन्यवाद भाई 
मुझे लगा की हर बार मिटा दिया जायेगा.इसीलिए मैं पूछ लिया.
लेकिन वे सारे पोस्ट अगली चर्चा तक रहने दिए जाते तो और ज्यादा बेहतर होता.

----------


## mad006

एक सूत्र था जिसमें नई नई बॉलीवुड फिल्मों के लिंक दिए जाते थे अनुरोध पर. बहुत देर से ढूँढने का प्रयास कर रहा हूँ, नहीं मिल रहा. कृपया सहायता करें.

----------


## Krish13

> एक सूत्र था जिसमें नई नई बॉलीवुड फिल्मों के लिंक दिए जाते थे अनुरोध पर. बहुत देर से ढूँढने का प्रयास कर रहा हूँ, नहीं मिल रहा. कृपया सहायता करें.


शायद आपको इसकी तलाश थी

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4108

----------


## Akash78

जब भी कोई सदस्य पोस्ट करता है मेरे मैल बॉक्स में मेल आ जाता है !मेरी इ मेल  आई डी में अन्तर्वासना से जो मेल  आते है उसे मै रोकना चाहता हू !
मदद करे कि यह मै कैसे करू ?
!

----------


## mad006

श्रीमानजी जो लिंक आपने दी है उसमें तो एक ही पेज है और दस कमेंट्स हैं. मुझे तो उस सूत्र की तलाश थी जिसमें १०० के आसपास पेज थे.

----------


## Krish13

> श्रीमानजी जो लिंक आपने दी है उसमें तो एक ही पेज है और दस कमेंट्स हैं. मुझे तो उस सूत्र की तलाश थी जिसमें १०० के आसपास पेज थे.


ये लो मित्र......
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=174

----------


## monieda

> जब भी कोई सदस्य पोस्ट करता है मेरे मैल बॉक्स में मेल आ जाता है !मेरी इ मेल  आई डी में अन्तर्वासना से जो मेल  आते है उसे मै रोकना चाहता हू !
> मदद करे कि यह मै कैसे करू ?
> !


सेट्टिंग - माय सेट्टिंग - सामान्य सेट्टिंग - मेसेजिंग & नोटिफिकेशन -  डिफाल्ट थ्रेड सब्सक्रिप्शन  मोड - थ्रू माय कंट्रोल पनेल ओनली - सेव चेंजेज .
उपरोक्त स्टेप्स से आप अपनी परेशानी से मुक्त हो सकते हैं | फिर भी ना हो तो प्रशासक जी को सन्देश दें वे आपकी प्रोफाइल की सेटिंग दुरुस्त कर देंगे |शुक्रिया |

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

नमस्कार   मेरा अवतार चित्र देखें... ये अनिमेट नहीं कर रहा है !

----------


## love birds

मित्र मेरा smiles कोड ऑन है फिर भी मैं smiles नहीं लगा पा रहा हू क्यों ?????????

----------


## mantu007

मित्र यहाँ पर एक बार क्लिक करके जो भी smile आता है उसे सेलेक्ट करें .उसके बाद पोस्ट को reply पोस्ट कर दे..

----------


## love birds

> मित्र यहाँ पर एक बार क्लिक करके जो भी smile आता है उसे सेलेक्ट करें .उसके बाद पोस्ट को reply पोस्ट कर दे..


भाई यही कोड तो नहीं आते इन्ही का तो रोना है

----------


## mantu007

> भाई यही कोड तो नहीं आते इन्ही का तो रोना है


अब आपकी सेट्टिंग ठीक कर दी गयी है .............आप अपने से भी चेक कर ले .....

----------


## love birds

> अब आपकी सेट्टिंग ठीक कर दी गयी है .............आप अपने से भी चेक कर ले .....


धन्यवाद मंटू भाई जी

----------


## Badtameez

मैं जब अपनी पोस्ट में ज्यादा कुछ बातें लिख रहा हूँ तो सभी बातें नहीं दिख रही,तीन ही चार लाइनें दिख रही।
जैसे मैंने सामान्य मंच में,आओ कुछ जान लें,में एक सूत्र मेरा परिचय नाम से है उसमें मैने पोस्ट किया है लेकिन सभी बातें नहीं दिख रहीं हैं।कोई मेरी सहायता करे मित्र।

----------


## mantu007

> मैं जब अपनी पोस्ट में ज्यादा कुछ बातें लिख रहा हूँ तो सभी बातें नहीं दिख रही,तीन ही चार लाइनें दिख रही।
> जैसे मैंने सामान्य मंच में,आओ कुछ जान लें,में एक सूत्र मेरा परिचय नाम से है उसमें मैने पोस्ट किया है लेकिन सभी बातें नहीं दिख रहीं हैं।कोई मेरी सहायता करे मित्र।


मित्र जब आपने अपना परिचय दिया है तो उसमे कुछ शब्दों के बीच में जगह अवस्य दे.
विद्यार्थी  (स्नातक)

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र जब आपने अपना परिचय दिया है तो उसमे कुछ शब्दों के बीच में जगह अवस्य दे.
> विद्यार्थी  (स्नातक)


एक उदाहरण दीजिए मित्र

----------


## mantu007

> एक उदाहरण दीजिए मित्र


उदहारण तो दिया है मैंने ........

आप अपने उस प्रिविस्ती को एडिट करें और विद्यार्थी के बाद आप एक space दे

----------


## Badtameez

> उदहारण तो दिया है मैंने ........
> 
> आप अपने उस प्रिविस्ती को एडिट करें और विद्यार्थी के बाद आप एक space दे


धन्यवाद!मैं आपको संकट मोचन की उपाधि देता हूँ,रेपो+++के साथ।

----------


## vstiwari522

नियामक जी मेरा एक और अकाउन्ट vstiwari521 के नाम से इस फोरम पर था जिसका मै पासवर्ड भूल गया हूँ और जब मैँ इसे रिसेट करता हूँ तो इसका रिसेट लिँक हमारे ईमेल पर नहीँ पहुँचता है कृप्या मदद कीजिये ।

----------


## mantu007

> नियामक जी मेरा एक और अकाउन्ट vstiwari521 के नाम से इस फोरम पर था जिसका मै पासवर्ड भूल गया हूँ और जब मैँ इसे रिसेट करता हूँ तो इसका रिसेट लिँक हमारे ईमेल पर नहीँ पहुँचता है कृप्या मदद कीजिये ।


आपके बात को नियामक क्षेत्र में पहुंचा दिया गया है मित्र .....जल्दी ही प्रशासक जी कोई निर्णय लेंगे

----------


## parveend31

sutra nahi ho raha hai 
parveend31, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## Raman46

> sutra nahi ho raha hai 
> parveend31, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


दोस्त आप इस लिंक पे जाएँ ..........2 सूत्र कैसे बनायें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599 
नये नियम के अनुसार पहले आप को १०० प्रविष्टी करना होगा दोस्त / फिर ऊपर का लिंक कारगर सावित होगा

----------


## vstiwari522

> नियामक जी मेरा एक और अकाउन्ट vstiwari521 के नाम से इस फोरम पर था जिसका मै पासवर्ड भूल गया हूँ और जब मैँ इसे रिसेट करता हूँ तो इसका रिसेट लिँक हमारे ईमेल पर नहीँ पहुँचता है कृप्या मदद कीजिये ।


प्रशासक जी जल्द ही कोई उपाय कीजिये

----------


## Badtameez

मैं जब किसी प्रविष्टि का उत्तर देने के लिए repy with quote दबा रहा हूँ तो वह नहीं खुल रहा है।कृपया कोई मेरी मदद करें।

----------


## mantu007

> मैं जब किसी प्रविष्टि का उत्तर देने के लिए repy with quote दबा रहा हूँ तो वह नहीं खुल रहा है।कृपया कोई मेरी मदद करें।


मित्र ऐसा कभी कभी हो जाता है ...........आप फिर से एक बार logout करके अपने ब्रोव्सेर को बंद करके फिर से खोले तब आप पुनः  login करें .

----------


## Badtameez

लेकिन अभी भी Reply with quote नहीं खुल रहा।मंटू भाई।

----------


## Badtameez

अभी दूसरे सूत्र में खुल गया है।इसी में नहीं खुल रहा है जबकि पहले तो दूसरे सूत्रो में अभी नही खुल रहा था।

----------


## mantu007

> अभी दूसरे सूत्र में खुल गया है।इसी में नहीं खुल रहा है जबकि पहले तो दूसरे सूत्रो में अभी नही खुल रहा था।


कुछ देर बाद आप सभी सूत्रों में खोल पाएंगे ....आप रिफ्रेश भी कर लिया लीजिये ....

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र ऐसा कभी कभी हो जाता है ...........आप फिर से एक बार logout करके अपने ब्रोव्सेर को बंद करके फिर से खोले तब आप पुनः  login करें .


अब देखिए खुल गया।वाह रे नाटक।वैसे मंटू जी आपको सहृदय धन्यवाद,सहायता के लिए।रेपो+++++++++ स्वीकार कीजिए।

----------


## deep deep

सर mene abi तक दुसरो के सूत्र में ५० से जायदा प्र्वितिया कर दे है पैर में अभी तक न्यू सूत्र नहीं बना प् रहा ही कृपया हेल्प करे....

----------


## deep deep

आप से निवदन है की karpiya इस संमस्या का निदान करे....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सर mene abi तक दुसरो के सूत्र में ५० से जायदा प्र्वितिया कर दे है पैर में अभी तक न्यू सूत्र नहीं बना प् रहा ही कृपया हेल्प करे....


मित्र अब नये नियम के अनुसार 100 पोस्ट करने के बाद ही कोई सदस्य सूत्र बना पायेगा , अभी आपकी 57 पोस्ट है जा के दूसरे सूत्रो मैं टिप्पणी दे ...या चोपाल पे सार्थक वार्ता मैं शामिल हो , फिर 100 पोस्टो के बाद आप आसानी से सूत्र बना पाएंगे ॥

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

ये लो जी , नियम गए तक में १०० पोस्ट के बाद भी नवातुग, जबकि मैंने हिंदी में लिखा और सूत्र बनाने पर ये मेसेज
chammakchalo, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## Lovli

नियामक जी कृपया मेरी मदद करें

----------


## mantu007

> नियामक जी कृपया मेरी मदद करें




भाई साहब इसको हस्ताक्षर (signature)बोलते हैं ...जब आपकी प्रिविष्टियों की  संख्या 5000  हो जाएगी और आप कांस्य   सदस्य बन जायेंगे तब ही आप अपने  हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लगा पाएंगे ... अभी आप कुछ लिख सकते हैं जो हरेक  प्रिविष्टि के साथ दिखाई देगा 

हस्ताक्षर लगाने के लिए यहाँ क्लीक करें 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/profile....=editsignature

----------


## T.H.S.

> *मैं जब भी अपने किसी सूत्र में चित्र डालने के लिए चित्र अपलोड करता हूँ upload error आ रहा है...और यह भी बता रहा है की आप और चित्र नहीं upload कर सकते आपकी चित्र upload करने का कोटा समाप्त हो चूका है...कृप्या इसमें मेरी मदद करे....क्या मैं आब अपने किसी भी सूत्र में चित्र  upload नहीं कर सकता.....जब भी चित्र पोस्ट करता हूँ यह लिखा आता है 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *क्या इसका मतलब यह है की मैं आब अपने सूत्रों में कभी चित्र upload  नहीं कर सकता ...एक बात और बता दूँ की मैं चित्र सीधा अपनी hard disk से upload करता था..कृप्या इस मुसीबत का मुझे हल बताये*





> *मित्र यही समस्या मेरे साथ भी आ रही है ...
> मैं कल से कुछ भी पोस्ट नही कर पाया हूँ अपने सूत्र में*


अगर आप अन्तर्वासना फोरम के सर्वर पर फाइल UPLOAD करेंगे तो जब आपकी FILE LIMITATION साइज़ पार हो जायेगी तब आप फाइल UPLOAD नहीं कर सकेंगे .

इस समस्या का समाधान सबके लिए यह है ....

आप किसी इमेज होस्टिंग साईट पर FILE UPLOAD करे ..जो HOTLINK और FORUM CODE सपोर्ट करता हो ...जब आप उस पर FILE UPLOAD करेंगे ..आप को २-३ कोड में से फोरम कोड भी मिलेगा .उस CODE को फोरम के "REPLY"
बॉक्स में पेस्ट कर दे ...और REPLY कर दे आप को इमेज मिल जायगा ....इस तरह से असीमित फोटो पोस्ट की जा सकती है ..

----------


## Anjali_Trivedi

I can not find the method/ procedure or steps to permanently delete the account/ profile. Why no instructions are given for this anywhere?

----------


## sangita_sharma

ये अधिकार पुर्णतः प्रशासकको के पास सुरक्षित हे सदस्य अपने खाते को स्वयम नहीं मिटा सकता

----------


## AVF000

_ऐसा इसलिये है क्यूकि इस मंच का सारा खर्चा मंच के मालिकों के जिम्में है। यदि अन्य सदस्य भी कंट्रीब्यूट करें या डोनेशन दें तो यह सुविधा भी मिलनी शुरू हो जाये। सदस्यों की संख्या का कम होना और गर्म विभाग भी इसके पीछे मुख्य कारण होगा।_

----------


## sangita_sharma

आरंभिक बीस प्रविष्टियों के बादकोई भी सदस्य रोमन लिपि मै प्रविष्ठियां न करे हटा दी जाएगी

----------


## AVF000

_ऐसा क्यूँ है? क्या इस विषय पर कुछ जानकारी दे सकती हैं?_


> ये अधिकार पुर्णतः प्रशासकको के पास सुरक्षित हे सदस्य अपने खाते को स्वयम नहीं मिटा सकता

----------


## draculla

यदि हम डोनेशन देंगें तो भी हमें अकाउंट डिलीट करने की सुविधा प्राप्त नहीं होगी.
मेरे विचार से फोरम में किसी भी सदस्य का कोई भी सूत्र पब्लिश हो जाने के बाद उसका निजी नहीं होता है क्योकि इसमें उसके साथ दूसरो के भी विचार होते है.
जैसे अजरुद्धीन या सलमान बट जैसे क्रिकेटर के फिक्सिंग में आरोप तय होने के बाबजूद उनके द्वारा खेले गए मेच के रिकॉर्ड को मिटा नहीं सकते है.
यदि यह पूर्णत: निजी होता तो हमें अकाउंट डिलीट करने की सुविधा भी अवश्य मिल जाती.
जैसे की किसी का सदस्य का  ईमेल अकाउंट उसका निजी अकाउंट होता है.
इसीलिए कोई भी मेंबर अपना अकाउंट डिलीट भी कर सकता है.
रोचक बात यह है की हमें ऐसी सेवा प्रदान करने वालो को कोई आर्थिक सहायता भी प्रदान नहीं करते है!

----------


## AVF000

_यदि किसी सदस्य ने ऐसी प्रविष्टि की हो जिसपर कानूनीतौर पर उसका अधिकार ही नहो। उस प्रविष्टि पर आपकी क्या राय है?_


> यदि हम डोनेशन देंगें तो भी हमें अकाउंट डिलीट करने की सुविधा प्राप्त नहीं होगी.
> मेरे विचार से फोरम में किसी भी सदस्य का कोई भी सूत्र पब्लिश हो जाने के बाद उसका निजी नहीं होता है क्योकि इसमें उसके साथ दूसरो के भी विचार होते है.
> जैसे अजरुद्धीन या सलमान बट जैसे क्रिकेटर के फिक्सिंग में आरोप तय होने के बाबजूद उनके द्वारा खेले गए मेच के रिकॉर्ड को मिटा नहीं सकते है.
> यदि यह पूर्णत: निजी होता तो हमें अकाउंट डिलीट करने की सुविधा भी अवश्य मिल जाती.
> जैसे की किसी का सदस्य का  ईमेल अकाउंट उसका निजी अकाउंट होता है.
> इसीलिए कोई भी मेंबर अपना अकाउंट डिलीट भी कर सकता है.
> रोचक बात यह है की हमें ऐसी सेवा प्रदान करने वालो को कोई आर्थिक सहायता भी प्रदान नहीं करते है!

----------


## draculla

> _यदि किसी सदस्य ने ऐसी प्रविष्टि की हो जिसपर कानूनीतौर पर उसका अधिकार ही नहो। उस प्रविष्टि पर आपकी क्या राय है?_


यदि किसी सदस्य ने कोई गलती की है तो उसे सुधारने का कार्य नियामक या प्रशासक का है.
या फिर सदस्य को पता चल जाये की उसके द्वारा किया हुआ कार्य गलत है तो वह प्रबंधन को सन्देश भेजकर उस कार्य को सुधरवा सकता है.
यह सुझाव सिर्फ पोस्ट या किसी सूत्र को मिटाने से सम्बंधित है.

----------


## draculla

> This is fine, but I no longer wish to remain associated with the forum. So tell me to whom I have to send my request in this regard. You can certainly keep the posts written by any member in various threads, when a member requests for permanent closing of the account/ profile, the member is not requesting for removal of all these posts. But certainly if a member no longer wish to remain associated with the forum, that facility, even if on request, should be given.


अंजली त्रिवेदी आप अपना user id  बदल लो.
जो ईमेल एड्रेस आपने इस फोरम के लिए दिया है उसे बदल दो.
सेट्टिंग मे जाकर private मेसेज और विजिटर मेसेज बंद कर दो.
इतना कार्य करने के बाद आप फोरम से पूरी तरह कट जाएगी.
या फिर प्रशासक को कारण के साथ एक सन्देश भेज दो.

----------


## AVF000

_अच्छी जानकारी के लिये आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद । प्रबंधन सदस्य की बात को मानता है या अपने विवेक से मिटाने का कार्य करेगा? क्या सदस्य इस बात के लिये स्वतंत्र है कि वह अपनी किसी भी प्रविष्टि को मिटवा सके ?_


> यदि किसी सदस्य ने कोई गलती की है तो उसे सुधारने का कार्य नियामक या प्रशासक का है.
> या फिर सदस्य को पता चल जाये की उसके द्वारा किया हुआ कार्य गलत है तो वह प्रबंधन को सन्देश भेजकर उस कार्य को सुधरवा सकता है.
> यह सुझाव सिर्फ पोस्ट या किसी सूत्र को मिटाने से सम्बंधित है.

----------


## Anjali_Trivedi

> अंजली त्रिवेदी आप अपना user id  बदल लो. जो ईमेल एड्रेस आपने इस फोरम के लिए दिया है उसे बदल दो. सेट्टिंग मे जाकर private मेसेज और विजिटर मेसेज बंद कर दो. इतना कार्य करने के बाद आप फोरम से पूरी तरह कट जाएगी. या फिर प्रशासक को कारण के साथ एक सन्देश भेज दो.


   मित्र, आपको क्या लगता है कि मैं किसी डर के कारण अपनी पहचान मिटा देने के लिए या इस मंच पर मैं सदस्य थी इस डर के कारण अपना account बंद करना चाहती हूँ या अपना profile मिटा देना चाहती हूँ? मैंने आज तक किसी भी पोस्ट में ऐसा कुछ नहीं लिखा जिससे मुझे इस तरह का कोई डर हो या बदनामी की चिंता हो. ना मैं इस मंच पर सदस्य बनने की जानकारी किसी को लगे इस बात को छुपाना चाहती हूँ. मेरा मंच से अलग होने का फैसला नियामक/ संचालक द्वारा आपत्तिजनक पोस्ट लिखने वाले सदस्यों के पोस्ट को संपादित ना करके या ना मिटा के ऐसे पोस्ट पर प्रितिक्रिया देने/ उनका विरोध करने वालों के पोस्ट को संपादित करने/ मिटा देने और उनकी प्रविष्टी पर रोक लगाने की धमकी देने के विरुद्ध है.

----------


## sangita_sharma

> This is fine, but I no longer wish to remain associated with the forum. So tell me to whom I have to send my request in this regard. You can certainly keep the posts written by any member in various threads, when a member requests for permanent closing of the account/ profile, the member is not requesting for removal of all these posts. But certainly if a member no longer wish to remain associated with the forum, that facility, even if on request, should be given.


आपको व्यक्तिगत सदेश प्रेषित किया गया हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

सूत्र के विषय से हट कर प्रविष्ठियां ना करे मित्रो

----------


## AVF000

_यदि इस छोटी सी बात के कारण आप ऐकाउंट बन्द करना चाहते हो, तो सही बात नहीं है। एक बार प्रबंधन से बात तो करें।_


> मित्र, आपको क्या लगता है कि मैं किसी डर के कारण अपनी पहचान मिटा देने के लिए या इस मंच पर मैं सदस्य थी इस डर के कारण अपना account बंद करना चाहती हूँ या अपना profile मिटा देना चाहती हूँ? मैंने आज तक किसी भी पोस्ट में ऐसा कुछ नहीं लिखा जिससे मुझे इस तरह का कोई डर हो या बदनामी की चिंता हो. ना मैं इस मंच पर सदस्य बनने की जानकारी किसी को लगे इस बात को छुपाना चाहती हूँ. मेरा मंच से अलग होने का फैसला नियामक/ संचालक द्वारा आपत्तिजनक पोस्ट लिखने वाले सदस्यों के पोस्ट को संपादित ना करके या ना मिटा के ऐसे पोस्ट पर प्रितिक्रिया देने/ उनका विरोध करने वालों के पोस्ट को संपादित करने/ मिटा देने और उनकी प्रविष्टी पर रोक लगाने की धमकी देने के विरुद्ध है.

----------


## Viraat

> आपको व्यक्तिगत सदेश प्रेषित किया गया हे





> सूत्र के विषय से हट कर प्रविष्ठियां ना करे मित्रो


मेरी प्रविष्टि कहाँ गयी … इतनी मेहनत से टाईप किया और आपने क्यूँ हटा दिया!!!

----------


## draculla

> _अच्छी जानकारी के लिये आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद । प्रबंधन सदस्य की बात को मानता है या अपने विवेक से मिटाने का कार्य करेगा? क्या सदस्य इस बात के लिये स्वतंत्र है कि वह अपनी किसी भी प्रविष्टि को मिटवा सके ?_


मेरे विचार से दोनों...
यदि उचित कारन बताया जाये तो मेरे विचार से प्रबंधन अवश्य सदस्य की बात को मानेगा.

----------


## sangita_sharma

> भाई मख्खन मलाई माल शीर्षक के क्रमांक 991  से1000 तक के सारे चित्र नहीं दिखाई देते है, केवल Xमार्क नज़र आता है!इन्हे देखने के लिये क्या करे ?ऐसा हीं कई साईट पर देखने को मिलता है


सूत्र का लिंक यंहा प्रेषित कीजिये मित्र

----------


## faqfalls

मोबाइल से साइन इन होने पर रेपुटेशन का स्टार नहीं दिखाई देता है| रेपुटेशन देने का तरीका समझाइये..

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र  आप  इस  सूत्र  पर  जाइये  यंहा  से  मदद  मिलेगी  http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1733


 अथवा  यंहा  इस  सूत्र  पर  देखिये 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=11180&page=3

----------


## lala laldhar

--भाई मख्खन मलाई माल शीर्षक के क्रमांक 991  से1000 तक के सारे चित्र नहीं दिखाई देते है, केवल Xमार्क नज़र आता है!इन्हे देखने के लिये क्या करे ?ऐसा हीं कई साईट पर देखने को मिलता है
 सूत्र का लिंक यंहा प्रेषित कीजिये मित्र 
लिंक है :- मनमोहक चित्र के भारतीय मख्खन मलाई मॉल शीर्षक में प्रविष्टी क्रमांक 991 से 1000 तक

----------


## sangita_sharma

आप उस सूत्र का लिंक यंहा दीजिये मित्र

----------


## webshow

आजकल मुझे कई सुत्रों मे चित्र नज़र नहीं आते। क्या मेरे लिए चित्र देखने का कोटा फ़ुल हो गया?

----------


## Dark Rider

> आजकल मुझे कई सुत्रों मे चित्र नज़र नहीं आते। क्या मेरे लिए चित्र देखने का कोटा फ़ुल हो गया?



हा हा हा कोटा वो भी चित्र देखने के , 
मित्र मुझे नही पता समस्या क्या किन्तु उपाय शायद  यही है की एक बार लोग आउट होकर फिर से लोगिन , करे |

----------


## Teach Guru

> हा हा हा कोटा वो भी चित्र देखने के , 
> मित्र मुझे नही पता समस्या क्या किन्तु उपाय शायद  यही है की एक बार लोग आउट होकर फिर से लोगिन , करे |


मित्र क्या इससे चित्र दिखाई दे जायेंगे.....

----------


## webshow

> हा हा हा कोटा वो भी चित्र देखने के , 
> मित्र मुझे नही पता समस्या क्या किन्तु उपाय शायद  यही है की एक बार लोग आउट होकर फिर से लोगिन , करे |


डार्क राईडर जी, उत्तर केलिए धन्यवाद आपका।
मेरा कनेकशन जैसा का वैसा ही है हमेशा से, पर ऐसा कुछ ही दिनों से मेरे साथ हो रहा है कि अंतर्वासना के कुछ सुत्रों मे मुझे चित्र दिखाई नहीं दे रहे हैं। और रही बात लॉगइन और लॉगऔट की, मैं तो दिन मे एक दो बार यहां आता जाता रहता हूं।

----------


## sangita_sharma

ये समस्या कई मित्रो के साथ हो रही हे इस पर कार्य किया जा रहा हे मित्र webshow

----------


## dheeraj

नियामक जी फोरम पर कुछ दिन पहले मैंने 3D सेक्स मूवी के लिंक देखे थे लेकिन अब मिल नहीं रहे 
क्या आप इस बाबत मेरी मदद कर सकते है ?

----------


## Rajeev

> नियामक जी फोरम पर कुछ दिन पहले मैंने 3D सेक्स मूवी के लिंक देखे थे लेकिन अब मिल नहीं रहे 
> क्या आप इस बाबत मेरी मदद कर सकते है ?


 http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1213

----------


## sushilnkt

जिस को चित्र दिखाई ना दे वो उस चित्र पर किलिक करे और लग टेब में खोले फिर वहा पर लोगिन आफ्सं होगा फिर से वहा करे 
आप की समस्या खत्म हो जायेगी रिफ्रेश कर ले फिर 
आप को सारे चित्र दिख जायेगे

----------


## dheeraj

> नियामक जी फोरम पर कुछ दिन पहले मैंने 3D सेक्स मूवी के लिंक देखे थे लेकिन अब मिल नहीं रहे 
> क्या आप इस बाबत मेरी मदद कर सकते है ?





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1213


शुक्रिया दोस्त मगर ये कार्टून 3D फिल्म नहीं वो 3D फिल्म जिनको की चस्मा लगा कर देखा जाता है

----------


## jyoti_sharma

chsma laga kar .....................

----------


## sangita_sharma

> आजकल मुझे कई सुत्रों मे चित्र नज़र नहीं आते। क्या मेरे लिए चित्र देखने का कोटा फ़ुल हो गया?


आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश दिया गया हे मित्र वेबशो

----------


## dheeraj

> नियामक जी फोरम पर कुछ दिन पहले मैंने 3D सेक्स मूवी के लिंक देखे थे लेकिन अब मिल नहीं रहे 
> क्या आप इस बाबत मेरी मदद कर सकते है ?






> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1213


शुक्रिया दोस्त मगर ये कार्टून 3D फिल्म नहीं वो 3D फिल्म जिनको की चस्मा लगा कर देखा जाता है 




> chsma laga kar .....................





> आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश दिया गया हे मित्र वेबशो


नियामक जी कोई है क्या मेरी मदद करने वाला बहुत दिनों से फोरम को इसी के लिए खोज रहा हूँ 
xxx 3d पोर्न फिल्म का लिंक था वो

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपके द्वारा दी गई छोटी सी जानकारी के आधार पर उस लिंक को नहीं ढूंडा जा सकता फिर भी आप डेविल खान जी से संपर्क करले शायद वे आपकी मदद कर पाए 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=95379

----------


## satya_anveshi

नियामक जी कृपया मेरे एक सूत्र को जो कि, 'मेरा-भारत' विभाग में बना है, रंगीन महफिल में स्थानांतरित करने का श्रम करें। सूत्र का नाम 'बात-करामात: करामात बात की' है। उसका वेब पता भी दे रहा हूँ- http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12008
आपका अग्रिम धन्यवाद

----------


## sangita_sharma

सूत्र रंगीन महफ़िल विभाग मै प्रेषित किया गया हे मित्र

----------


## satya_anveshi

आपका आभारी हूँ नियामक जी, धन्यवाद।

----------


## komal sharma

नियामक जी आदाब मेरी प्रोफाइल पर (आरम्भ किये गए सभी सूत्र खोजे) से मूव्ड किये गए सूत्रों को डिलीट करने की क्रप्या करें

----------


## webshow

> आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश दिया गया हे मित्र वेबशो


सुशिल जी और सीमा जी,
आप दोनों का धन्यवाद
पर मुझे ये भी पूछना है कि आख़िर अचानक मेरे साथ ऐसा क्यों हो रहा है?

----------


## rajesh31kumar

how can i create new threads.

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नियामक जी आदाब मेरी प्रोफाइल पर (आरम्भ किये गए सभी सूत्र खोजे) से मूव्ड किये गए सूत्रों को डिलीट करने की क्रप्या करें


मित्र कोमल जी आपके द्वारा शुरू किये गए निम्न सूत्रों को एक विभाग  से अन्य मै मूव किया गया हे 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10224
उपरोक्त सूत्र आपके द्वारा रंगीन महफ़िल मै बनाया गया था जिसकी चित्र संख्या अत्यधिक होने के कारण इसे मनमोहक चित्र विभाग मै रखा गया हे 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=11887


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12052
उपरोक्त  दोनों  सूत्र  आपके  द्वारा  क्या  कैसे  करे  नामक विभाग मै बनाये गए थे जोसदस्यों की समस्याओ के निवारण हेतु बनाया गया हे इसमें मनोरंजन हेतु बनाये गए सूत्र नहीं रखे जाते ये  सूत्र विभाग  के विषय से हट कर थे और प्रबंधन क्षत्र मै बनाये गए थे अत आओ समय बिताये और कला विभाग मै रखे गए हे 
उपरोक्त वर्णित सूत्रों के बाद एक सूत्र जिसमे छोटे बच्चो के चित्र थे और ये नियम्मा नुसार सही नहीं था अत प्रशासन द्वारा हटाया गया हे  
आपके उपरोक्त सूत्रों मै मुझे सभी कुछ ठीक लगा आप अपने इन सूत्रों को क्यों बंद करवाना चाहती हे कृपया कारण बताइए मित्र कोमल जी

----------


## sangita_sharma

> सुशिल जी और सीमा जी,
> आप दोनों का धन्यवाद
> पर मुझे ये भी पूछना है कि आख़िर अचानक मेरे साथ ऐसा क्यों हो रहा है?


ye समस्या कुछ अन्य  मित्रो को भी हे  इस पर कार्य जारी हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

> how can i create new threads.


अन्तर्वासना मंच पर आपका स्वागत हे मित्र राजेश आपको मेरा सुझाव हे की मंच के नियमो को पढ़ ले पूरी जानकारी उसमे समाहित हे 
इसके अतिरिक्त आप जब तक अन्य सदस्यों द्वारा बनाये गए सूत्रों पर १०० प्रविष्ठियां नहीं कर देते तब तक आप अपना स्वयम  का सूत्र नहीं बना पाएंगे नवगतो के लिए उपयोगी जानकारी निम्न सूत्रों पर उपलब्ध हे आप मंच भ्रमण मै आने वाली सस्याओं के समाधान  पा सकते हे 

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=11180
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=196
http://www.antarvasna.c
om/forum/showthread.php?t=4955&page=98&p=928659#post928659
हिंदी मै लिखने के लिए इस लिंक पर जाइए 
http://www.google.com/transliterate/indic

----------


## komal sharma

नियामक जी आदाब मेरी प्रोफाइल पर (आरम्भ किये गए सभी सूत्र खोजे) से (only)मूव्ड किये गए सूत्रों को डिलीट करने की क्रप्या करें 
क्योंकि वहां पर मूव्ड किये हुए सूत्रों के अवशेष है नियामक जी केवल  उनको डिलीट करना है सब सूत्रों को नहीं

----------


## komal sharma

और यह जानकारी देने की क्रपा करें की सूत्र बनाते वक्त विभाग का चयन कैसे करें

----------


## komal sharma

Replies: 3,544
Views: 92,667
अन्तिम प्रविष्टि: आज 06:38 PM
द्वारा Jayeshh  
मंच:
मनमोहक चित्र
कोमल का एक और नजराना
komal sharma द्वारा ‎ आज को 12:01 PM पर आरम्भ किया गया 
123

Replies: 22
Views: 216
अन्तिम प्रविष्टि: आज 05:26 PM
द्वारा drvijay  
मंच:
कला विभाग
Moved: कोमल का एक और नजराना
komal sharma द्वारा ‎ आज को 12:01 PM पर आरम्भ किया गया
Replies: -
Views: -
अन्तिम प्रविष्टि: आज 12:57 PM
द्वारा komal sharma  
मंच:
क्या कैसे करें !
कोमल की खोज
komal sharma द्वारा ‎ 11-02-2012 को 06:12 PM पर आरम्भ किया गया 
123

Replies: 26
Views: 402
अन्तिम प्रविष्टि: गत दिवस 11:10 AM
द्वारा komal sharma  
मंच:
आओ समय बिताएँ
Moved: कोमल की खोज
komal sharma द्वारा ‎ 11-02-2012 को 06:12 PM पर आरम्भ किया गया
Replies: -
Views: -
अन्तिम प्रविष्टि: 11-02-2012 06:19 PM
द्वारा komal sharma  
मंच:
क्या कैसे करें !
Moved: कोमल शर्मा का सूत्र
komal sharma द्वारा ‎ 10-02-2012 को 08:40 PM पर आरम्भ किया गया
Replies: -
Views: -
अन्तिम प्रविष्टि: 10-02-2012 11:00 PM
द्वारा pathfinder  
मंच:
क्या कैसे करें !
Moved: कोमल की पसंद
komal sharma द्वारा ‎ 04-12-2011 को 09:05 PM पर आरम्भ किया गया
Replies: -
Views: -
अन्तिम प्रविष्टि: 02-01-2012 03:52 PM
द्वारा Miky  
मंच:
रंगीन महफ़िल

----------


## sangita_sharma

> और यह जानकारी देने की क्रपा करें की सूत्र बनाते वक्त विभाग का चयन कैसे करें


इस विषय पर एक सूत्र उपलब्ध हे अगर कोई दुविधा हो तो आप इसका उपयोग कीजिये http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10596
अपने सूत्र का विषय यंहा बताइए आपको उचित मार्ग दर्शन मिल जायेगा लेकिन आप सभी सदस्यों की सुविधा हेतु  मै इसकी पूरी जानकारी की कौनसे विभाग मै कीस प्रकार के सूत्रों का निर्माण करे इसी सूत्र पर दे देती हु मित्र कोमल जी

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नियामक जी आदाब मेरी प्रोफाइल पर (आरम्भ किये गए सभी सूत्र खोजे) से (only)मूव्ड किये गए सूत्रों को डिलीट करने की क्रप्या करें 
> क्योंकि वहां पर मूव्ड किये हुए सूत्रों के अवशेष है नियामक जी केवल  उनको डिलीट करना है सब सूत्रों को नहीं


ये कार्य प्रशासक ही कर सकते हे उन तक आपकी समस्या पहुंचाई गई हे

----------


## webshow

> ye समस्या कुछ अन्य  मित्रो को भी हे  इस पर कार्य जारी हे


*सिल्म सीमा जी*, आपका धन्यवाद, मैं उम्मीद करता हूं आपसे कि ये कार्य जल्द हो ताकि मेरी समस्या दूर हो और मैं दुबारा सभी सु्त्रों मे चित्र देख सकूं। आपका आभार
वैबशो

----------


## sonusexy

*क्यों आभार सब ग्रुपबाजी हे अपने ग्रुप वालो की गलत पोस्ट हत्ताते हे दुसरो को बेन कर देते हे*

----------


## Rockst@r

नियामक जी से अनुरोध हैं की मेरा ये सूत्र स्थिर कर दीजये 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=11514

----------


## sangita_sharma

*आपके निवेदन पर विचार किया जा रहा हे मित्र |**कल तक प्रतीक्षा कीजिये* ​

----------


## surekha.baheti

नहीं मित्र ये गलत इल्जाम लगा रहे हो ये हम सभी का फोरम है . कृपया अपनी भाषा पे ध्यान  दे


> *क्यों आभार सब ग्रुपबाजी हे अपने ग्रुप वालो की गलत पोस्ट हत्ताते हे दुसरो को बेन कर देते हे*

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नियामक जी से अनुरोध हैं की मेरा ये सूत्र स्थिर कर दीजये 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=11514


मित्र रॉक स्टार आपकी कहानी अच्छी हे रोचक हे और पढने वाले को बाँध कर रखती हे ये अभी कितनी और बची हे ये बताइए यंहा ना बताना चाहें तो सन्देश भेज दे

----------


## satya_anveshi

नियामक जी! कृपया इस संबंध में सहयोग करें।
आज तीन दिन हो गए हैं पाथ जी से आग्रह किए लेकिन, उन्होंने कोई जवाब ही नहीं दिया। अब आप से आशाएँ है।

----------


## Rockst@r

> मित्र रॉक स्टार आपकी कहानी अच्छी हे रोचक हे और पढने वाले को बाँध कर रखती हे ये अभी कितनी और बची हे ये बताइए यंहा ना बताना चाहें तो सन्देश भेज दे


100 % मैं से 20 % ही कम्प्लीट हुयी हैं

----------


## onepolitician

नियामक बनके के लिए उपयोगता क्या है?

----------


## Krish13

> नियामक बनके के लिए उपयोगता क्या है?


नियामक बनने के लिये सदस्योँ की भाषा, ज्ञान, सदस्योँ के प्रति बर्ताव, फोरम के प्रति प्रतिबद्धता और प्रबंधन के प्रति सहयोग आदि की परख की जाती है
नियामक का चयन केवल और केवल गुरु जी द्वारा ही किया जाता है॥

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नियामक जी! कृपया इस संबंध में सहयोग करें।
> आज तीन दिन हो गए हैं पाथ जी से आग्रह किए लेकिन, उन्होंने कोई जवाब ही नहीं दिया। अब आप से आशाएँ है।


मित्र ben ten                   आपने प्रशासक जी से अनुरोध किया था अत मेने बिच मै बोलना उचित नहीं समझा | अब आपने मुझसे मदद हेतु कहा हे मै यथा संभव प्रयास करती हु |

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नियामक जी से अनुरोध हैं की मेरा ये सूत्र स्थिर कर दीजये 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=11514


मित्र मुझे माफ़ कीजिये प्रबंधन के अनुसार केवल उन सूत्रों को स्थाई किया जाएगा जो सदस्यों के लिए उपयोगी हो |आपका सूत्र ''आपकी कहानी '' मनोरंजक तो हे लेकिन उपयोगी नहीं अत इसे स्टिकी नहीं किया जा रहा हे |

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नियामक जी आदाब मेरी प्रोफाइल पर (आरम्भ किये गए सभी सूत्र खोजे) से मूव्ड किये गए सूत्रों को डिलीट करने की क्रप्या करें


komal ji आपके मूव किये गए सूत्रों के अवशेष मिटाए गए हे

----------


## Rockst@r

> मित्र मुझे माफ़ कीजिये प्रबंधन के अनुसार केवल उन सूत्रों को स्थाई किया जाएगा जो सदस्यों के लिए उपयोगी हो |आपका सूत्र ''आपकी कहानी '' मनोरंजक तो हे लेकिन उपयोगी नहीं अत इसे स्टिकी नहीं किया जा रहा हे |


ठीक हैं कोई बात नहीं

----------


## komal sharma

> komal ji आपके मूव किये गए सूत्रों के अवशेष मिटाए गए हे


पर्बंधन एवं आपका शुक्रिया

----------


## sangita_sharma

जिन मित्रो को मंच पर सूत्रों मै  चित्र  ना दिखाई देने की समस्या हो रही हे वे अपना ब्राउसर बदल कर देखिये | मेरा व्यक्तिगत अनुभव तो ये कहता हे की जो चित्र ''गूगल क्रोम '' मै दिखाई  नहीं देते वे '' इंटरनेट  एक्स्प्लोरर'' मै बहुत अच्छे तरीके से स्पष्ट  दिखाई देते हे

----------


## faqfalls

> मित्र  आप  इस  सूत्र  पर  जाइये  यंहा  से  मदद  मिलेगी  http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1733
> 
> 
>  अथवा  यंहा  इस  सूत्र  पर  देखिये 
> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=11180&page=3


 मोबाइल से साइन इन होने पर रेपुटेशन का स्टार * नहीं दिखाई देता है| रेपुटेशन देने का तरीका नहीं समझाइये..

----------


## faqfalls

> मोबाइल से साइन इन होने पर रेपुटेशन का स्टार * नहीं दिखाई देता है| रेपुटेशन देने का तरीका नहीं समझाइये..


मोबाइल से साइन इन होने पर रेपुटेशन का स्टार नहीं दिखाई देता है| रेपुटेशन देने का तरीका नहीं समझाइये.. Mobile browser chahiye|

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मुझे माफ़ कीजिये प्रबंधन के अनुसार केवल उन सूत्रों को स्थाई किया जाएगा जो सदस्यों के लिए उपयोगी हो |आपका सूत्र ''आपकी कहानी '' मनोरंजक तो हे लेकिन उपयोगी नहीं अत इसे स्टिकी नहीं किया जा रहा हे |


नियामक जी क्या फोरम के सारे उपयोगी सूत्रो को स्टीकी कर दिया गया है ? 
सूत्र को स्टीकी करने के लिये क्या सूत्रधारक को खुद ही निवेदन देना होता है ?
कृपया इस जानकारी को बताये ।

----------


## sangita_sharma

आप अनुरोध  कीजिये यदि प्रबंधन उचित समझेगा तो स्टिकी कर देगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आप अनुरोध  कीजिये यदि प्रबंधन उचित समझेगा तो स्टिकी कर देगा


जी आपकी बात उचित है ,,पर क्या अनुरोध करना जरूरी है ?

----------


## mantu007

> नियामक जी क्या फोरम के सारे उपयोगी सूत्रो को स्टीकी कर दिया गया है ? 
> सूत्र को स्टीकी करने के लिये क्या सूत्रधारक को खुद ही निवेदन देना होता है ?
> कृपया इस जानकारी को बताये ।


* प्रबंधन द्वारा ही सूत्र को स्थिर किया जाता है.....अगर किसी सदस्य (जरुरी  नहीं की सिर्फ सूत्रधार ही ) को किसी बिभाग के भ्रमण के दौरान कोई सूत्र  सदस्यों के लिए उपयोगी होंगे तो वे सन्देश द्वारा या इसी सूत्र में किसी  नियामक को स्थिर करने के लिए सन्देश दे सकते हैं .
 प्रबंधन विचार करके उस सूत्र को स्थिर कर सकता है .
 मित्र अगर आपके नजर में कोई सूत्र सदस्यों के लिए उपयोगी है तो आप उस सूत्र का लिंक दे .....*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नियामक जी क्या फोरम के उपयोगी सूत्रो को खुद सूत्रधारक ही बताएगा की ये उपयोगी है ,,?

----------


## sangita_sharma

> मोबाइल से साइन इन होने पर रेपुटेशन का स्टार नहीं दिखाई देता है| रेपुटेशन देने का तरीका समझाइये..


मित्र  आपने  ही  कहा  हे  की  रेप्युटेशन  देने  का  तरीका  समझिए तो मैंने वही बताया

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> * प्रबंधन द्वारा ही सूत्र को स्थिर किया जाता है.....अगर किसी सदस्य (जरुरी  नहीं की सिर्फ सूत्रधार ही ) को किसी बिभाग के भ्रमण के दौरान कोई सूत्र  सदस्यों के लिए उपयोगी होंगे तो वे सन्देश द्वारा या इसी सूत्र में किसी  नियामक को स्थिर करने के लिए सन्देश दे सकते हैं .
>  प्रबंधन विचार करके उस सूत्र को स्थिर कर सकता है .
>  मित्र अगर आपके नजर में कोई सूत्र सदस्यों के लिए उपयोगी है तो आप उस सूत्र का लिंक दे .....*


मित्र इसका कोई मापदंड दिखायी नहीं देता ,,विरोधाभाषी लगता है ,,कृपया स्वस्थ तरीके से लेगे ,,इसे आप मित्र ।

----------


## badboy123455

> komal ji आपके मूव किये गए सूत्रों के अवशेष मिटाए गए हे


*ये मूव सूत्र के अवशेष क्या होते हे.........
वो जो सूत्र दो बार दीखता हे वो क्या........
अगर ऐसा हे तो मेरे मूव सूत्रों के अवशेष भी मिटाओ नियामकों........*

----------


## mantu007

> नियामक जी क्या फोरम के उपयोगी सूत्रो को खुद सूत्रधारक ही बताएगा की ये उपयोगी है ,,?


*कोई भी सदस्य ...जरुरी नहीं की सूत्रधार के ही निवेदन पर* 

*और जरुरी नहीं की सिर्फ कहने पर ही ...प्रबंधन के सदस्यों को अगर कोई सूत्र उपयोगी मिलता है तो वे स्थिर कर सकते हैं ....

*

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपके सभी सूत्रों के अवशेष मिटाए गए हे मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *ये मूव सूत्र के अवशेष क्या होते हे.........
> वो जो सूत्र दो बार दीखता हे वो क्या........
> अगर ऐसा हे तो मेरे मूव सूत्रों के अवशेष भी मिटाओ नियामकों........*


मेरे भी मूव *अवशेष का राम नाम सत्य किया जाय ,,,नियामक जी*

----------


## mantu007

> *ये मूव सूत्र के अवशेष क्या होते हे.........
> वो जो सूत्र दो बार दीखता हे वो क्या........
> अगर ऐसा हे तो मेरे मूव सूत्रों के अवशेष भी मिटाओ नियामकों........*


*मूव सूत्रों के अवशेष मिटाए जा रहे हैं मित्र .......आज ये काम पूरा हो जायेगा .......धन्यवाद ....*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*Moderators of this Forum

monieda,The Master,slimsima​ संबन्धित विभाग के नियामक गण ही अगर संबन्धित विभाग मैं सदस्यो को जवाब दे तो उचित होगा । धन्यवाद*

----------


## mantu007

> मोबाइल से साइन इन होने पर रेपुटेशन का स्टार नहीं दिखाई देता है| रेपुटेशन देने का तरीका नहीं समझाइये.. Mobile browser chahiye|


*मित्र आप opera min 4.4 डाउनलोड कर लेँ 
फिर फोरम खोलेँ, फुल साइट पर जाये
फोरम PC स्टाइल मेँ नजर आयेगा और सभी फीचर भी दिखने लगेगे॥
click* *करें*

----------


## faqfalls

> *मित्र आप opera min 4.4 डाउनलोड कर लेँ 
> फिर फोरम खोलेँ, फुल साइट पर जाये
> फोरम PC स्टाइल मेँ नजर आयेगा और सभी फीचर भी दिखने लगेगे॥
> click* *करें*


dhanyavaad...

----------


## badboy123455

> *मूव सूत्रों के अवशेष मिटाए जा रहे हैं मित्र .......आज ये काम पूरा हो जायेगा .......धन्यवाद ....*


*चलिए धन्यवाद,हार्दिक आभार...........*:o:o

----------


## komal sharma

प्रिय नियामक जी आदाब जानकारी देने की क्रपा करें की फ्रेंड लिस्ट में मोजूद सभी मित्रों को एक साथ एक ही बार में कोई सन्देश कैसे भेज सकतें है जैसे एक बार गुड मोर्निंग लिखा या कोई इमेज url है और सलेक्ट किये हुए सभी मित्रों तक सेंड

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रिय नियामक जी आदाब जानकारी देने की क्रपा करें की फ्रेंड लिस्ट में मोजूद सभी मित्रों को एक साथ एक ही बार में कोई सन्देश कैसे भेज सकतें है जैसे एक बार गुड मोर्निंग लिखा या कोई इमेज url है और सलेक्ट किये हुए सभी मित्रों तक सेंड


हाँ नियामक दादा! मैं भी यह जानना चाहता हूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

> प्रिय  नियामक जी आदाब जानकारी देने की क्रपा करें की फ्रेंड लिस्ट में मोजूद सभी  मित्रों को एक साथ एक ही बार में कोई सन्देश कैसे भेज सकतें है जैसे एक बार  गुड मोर्निंग लिखा या कोई इमेज url है और सलेक्ट किये हुए सभी मित्रों तक  सेंड





> हाँ नियामक दादा! मैं भी यह जानना चाहता हूँ।


सबसे पहले आप यहाँ पर क्लिक करे!



उसके बाद ठीक इस प्रकार की एक विण्डो खुलेगी, उसमे किस-किस सदस्य को एक साथ पीएम् करना है उसका चयन करे,



उसके बाद सबसे नीचे दिए गए " पीएम् यूजर्स" का चयन करे,



उसके बाद एक नई टेब खुलेगी कुछ इस प्रकार से अब आप देख रहे होगे की उसमे सभी सदस्यों के नाम है जिसका मैंने चयन किया था,
फिर अपने व्यक्तिगत सन्देश का शीर्षक चुने और अपना सन्देश लिखकर " सबमिट मेसेज" पर क्लिक करे,



बस पहुंच गया आपका एक सन्देश कई मित्रों के पास एक साथ .....



*नोट:- एक बात का ध्यान रखे, आप एक साथ सिर्फ 5 मित्रों को ही सन्देश भेज सकते है |*

----------


## satya_anveshi

राजीव भाई मदद करने के लिए धन्यवाद और आपको सम्मान। एक प्रश्न और है-
क्या हम इसी तरह एक साथ ज्यादा सदस्यों को विजिटर संदेश भी भेज सकते हैं?

----------


## Rajeev

> राजीव भाई मदद करने के लिए धन्यवाद और आपको सम्मान। एक प्रश्न और है-
> क्या हम इसी तरह एक साथ ज्यादा सदस्यों को विजिटर संदेश भी भेज सकते हैं?


नहीं बेन जी, जहाँ तक मुझे ज्ञात है ये सुविधा केवल पीएम् के लिए है |

----------


## badboy123455

> नहीं बेन जी, जहाँ तक मुझे ज्ञात है ये सुविधा केवल पीएम् के लिए है |


*इस विधि से केवल अपने फ्रेंड लिस्ट वाले मित्रों को ही भेज सकते हे शायद या सबको*

----------


## mantu007

> *इस विधि से केवल अपने फ्रेंड लिस्ट वाले मित्रों को ही भेज सकते हे शायद या सबको*


  सबके लिए है ......बस अगर सामने वाला ने private message on किया हो तो और recieve private message  को from all members किया हो तब  ......अगर सामने वाले ने recieve private message को Only from Contacts and Moderator किया होगा तो उसको नहीं जायेगा .......अलग अलग सदस्यों को एक साथ सन्देश भेंजने के लिए दोनों सदस्यों के बीच ';' इसका प्रोयोग करें ...एक साथ सिर्फ ५ सदस्यों को

----------


## komal sharma

> नहीं बेन जी, जहाँ तक मुझे ज्ञात है ये सुविधा केवल पीएम् के लिए है |


आपका दिल से शुक्रिया दोस्त मेरी समस्या का समाधान हो गया है

----------


## satya_anveshi

नियामक जी मेरे साथ एक समस्या हो गई है। राजीव भाई ने एक साथ ज्यादा मित्रों को व्यक्तिगत संदेश भेजने का जो तरीका बताया है, मैंने अभी उसे आजमाकर देखा है। इसे उपयोग करने पर मुझे एक एरर मैसेज मिलता है जिसमें ऐसा लिखा होता है
Your submission could not be processed because a securitytoken was missing.
If this occurred unexpectedly,please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.
कृपया मेरी मदद करें। आपका अग्रिम धन्यवाद।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

main jab bhi login hoti hun to mujhe 4294967286 visitor message ki noticification batati h meri profile.. plz fix it..

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपके  सभी व्यक्तिगत एवं विजिटर संदेश मिटाने होंगे तभी ये नोटिफ़िकेशन हट पाएंगे । यदि आप  इसके लिए तयार हो तो सूचित करें ।

----------


## Rajeev

> नियामक जी मेरे साथ एक समस्या हो गई है। राजीव भाई ने एक साथ ज्यादा मित्रों को व्यक्तिगत संदेश भेजने का जो तरीका बताया है, मैंने अभी उसे आजमाकर देखा है। इसे उपयोग करने पर मुझे एक एरर मैसेज मिलता है जिसमें ऐसा लिखा होता है
> Your submission could not be processed because a securitytoken was missing.
> If this occurred unexpectedly,please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.
> कृपया मेरी मदद करें। आपका अग्रिम धन्यवाद।


बेन जी क्या आपकी इस समस्या का निदान हुआ।

----------


## rocky1186

नियामक ji 

मैं अपना दर्शित नाम बदलना चाहता हूँ।
 कैसे बदलू? कृपया बताएं। 

रॉकी

----------


## badboy123455

> बेन जी क्या आपकी इस समस्या का निदान हुआ।


किया कहा हे निदान हमे भी दिखाओ ..................

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन जी क्या आपकी इस समस्या का निदान हुआ।


नहीं भाई, मेरे किसी भी आग्रह पर नियामक कोई कार्यवाही ही नहीं करते हैं, पता नहीं मेरे साथ क्या गलत है!!

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नियामक ji 
> 
> मैं अपना दर्शित नाम बदलना चाहता हूँ।
>  कैसे बदलू? कृपया बताएं। 
> 
> रॉकी


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=249

आप इस सूत्र पर आग्रह कीजिये

----------


## mantu007

> नियामक ji 
> 
> मैं अपना दर्शित नाम बदलना चाहता हूँ।
>  कैसे बदलू? कृपया बताएं। 
> 
> रॉकी


यहाँ पर अपना नाम बदलने के लिए कहें ....
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=249

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नहीं भाई, मेरे किसी भी आग्रह पर नियामक कोई कार्यवाही ही नहीं करते हैं, पता नहीं मेरे साथ क्या गलत है!!


मित्र बेन टेन जी आपकी समस्या में पहले ही प्रेषित कर चुकी आप थोडा धीरज रखिये मित्र

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र बेन टेन जी आपकी समस्या में पहले ही प्रेषित कर चुकी आप थोडा धीरज रखिये मित्र


नियामिका जी इसके लिए धन्यवाद। यदि आप मेरी समस्या आगे प्रेषित कर चुकने के बाद इस सूत्र में, मुझे यह सूचित सूचित करने के लिए एक पोस्ट कर देती तो मैं सहर्ष प्रतीक्षा करता।
प्रिय नियामिका जी, मैंने मोबाइल से फोरम भ्रमण में हो रही असुविधा के बारे में भी फोरम प्रबंधन का ध्यान आकर्षित किया था। स्वयं गुरुजी ने कहा था कि फोरम के 'अंग्रेज' तकनीकी सलाहकार को समस्या का समाधान करने के लिए संदेश भेज दिया गया है। इस बात को लगभग एक सप्ताह का समय हो गया है। इसके बाद मैंने दो-तीन बार प्रबंधन से यह पूछा कि उक्त संबंध में प्रोसेस कहाँ तक हुई है? इस पर मुझे प्रबंधन की ओर से कोई जवाब नहीं दिया गया। क्या एक सदस्य के लिए प्रबंधन के पास दो मिनट का भी समय नहीं है?
अब आप ही बताइए, क्या मुझे यह अहसास नहीं होगा कि प्रबंधन मेरे आग्रह पर गौर नहीं कर रहा है?
धन्यवाद

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र आप निश्चिन्त रहिये आपकी उक्त समस्या का समाधान शीघ्र ही हो जायेगा

----------


## komal sharma

नियामक जी आदाब. फ्रेंड के रेपो पॉइंट कैसे देख सकते है.और ज्यादा या कम रेपो पॉइंट से क्या होता है जानकारी देने की क्रप्या करें

----------


## MALLIKA

> नियामक जी आदाब. फ्रेंड के रेपो पॉइंट कैसे देख सकते है.और ज्यादा या कम रेपो पॉइंट से क्या होता है जानकारी देने की क्रप्या करें


मेरी बन्नो तुमको ++++रेपो का चस्का कैसे लग गया !

----------


## Rajeev

> नियामक जी आदाब. फ्रेंड के रेपो पॉइंट कैसे देख सकते है.और ज्यादा या कम रेपो पॉइंट से क्या होता है जानकारी देने की क्रप्या करें


प्रिये कोमल जी, अपने मित्र के रेपो पॉइंट देखने के लिए सिर्फ हरे डॉट का ही विकल्प है और अधिक जानकारी के लिए,
नीचे दिए गए सूत्र में जाएँ और रेप्युटेशन प्रणाली में देखे .....
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post501166

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नियामक जी मेरे साथ एक समस्या हो गई है। राजीव भाई ने एक साथ ज्यादा मित्रों को व्यक्तिगत संदेश भेजने का जो तरीका बताया है, मैंने अभी उसे आजमाकर देखा है। इसे उपयोग करने पर मुझे एक एरर मैसेज मिलता है जिसमें ऐसा लिखा होता है
> Your submission could not be processed because a securitytoken was missing.
> If this occurred unexpectedly,please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.
> कृपया मेरी मदद करें। आपका अग्रिम धन्यवाद।


बेन टेन जी आप  कितने सदस्यों को एक साथ संदेश भेजना चाहते हैं ,सामान्य सदस्यों को एक समय मे केवल पाँच सदस्यों को संदेश भेजने की अनुमति है।

----------


## sangita_sharma

कोमल जी आप अपने मित्रो के सटीक रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट जानने हेतु आपको स्वयं अपने मित्रो से ही संपर्क  करना होगा अन्य कोई विकल्प नहीं हे मित्र

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन टेन जी आप  कितने सदस्यों को एक साथ संदेश भेजना चाहते हैं ,सामान्य सदस्यों को एक समय मे केवल पाँच सदस्यों को संदेश भेजने की अनुमति है।


मैंने केवल मात्र पाँच या इससे भी कम मित्रों को संदेश भेजने का असफल प्रयास किया था।

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

मेरी मदद करे 
(प्रथम चित्र देखें)

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

और ये रहा दूसरा चित्र

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

दोनों चित्रों को देखें, में फायर फोक्स का उपयोग करती हूँ, ओ एस विंडो एक्स पी ,
पिचले दो दी से समस्या आ रही है, कृपया निदान करें !

----------


## Rajeev

> मेरी मदद करे 
> (प्रथम चित्र देखें)





> और ये रहा दूसरा चित्र


फोरम पूर्ण रूप से लोड नहीं हो रहा है।
इसी कारण ये समस्या आ रही है।
अपनी cookies क्लीयर करें।

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> फोरम पूर्ण रूप से लोड नहीं हो रहा है।
> इसी कारण ये समस्या आ रही है।
> अपनी cookies क्लीयर करें।


ये कैसे करते हैं

----------


## Rajeev

> ये कैसे करते हैं


सबसे पहले आप अपने मोज़िला फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स के " टूल्स" में जाएं फिर " क्लीयर रिसेंट हिस्ट्री" पर क्लिक करें।



फिर "एवरीथिंग " पर क्लिक करके "क्लीयर नाओ" पर क्लिक कर दे।

----------


## satya_anveshi

एक बात आपसे जानना चाहता हूँ कि क्या मेरे sent and recieved PMs को प्रबंधन क्षेत्र का कोई सदस्य पढ़ सकता है? जैसे नियामक या फिर प्रशासक।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> एक बात आपसे जानना चाहता हूँ कि क्या मेरे sent and recieved PMs को प्रबंधन क्षेत्र का कोई सदस्य पढ़ सकता है? जैसे नियामक या फिर प्रशासक।


जी हाँ ,,,सदस्यो के pM मेसेज को प्रबंधन दुवारा देखा जा सकता है ।

----------


## Rajeev

> एक बात आपसे जानना चाहता हूँ कि क्या मेरे sent and recieved PMs को प्रबंधन क्षेत्र का कोई सदस्य पढ़ सकता है? जैसे नियामक या फिर प्रशासक।


बेन जी ये बात तो मुझे भी ज्ञात नहीं है।
ये बात मेरे मन में भी चल रही थी।
मगर बार-बार भूल जाता था।
अब आपने ये बात उठा दी है तो उत्तर भी मिल ही जाएंगा।
मंटू दादा कहाँ हो आप ?
हमें बेन जी के द्वारा पूछे गए प्रश्न के उत्तर से अवगत कराएं।

----------


## sangita_sharma

> एक बात आपसे जानना चाहता हूँ कि क्या मेरे sent and recieved PMs को प्रबंधन क्षेत्र का कोई सदस्य पढ़ सकता है? जैसे नियामक या फिर प्रशासक।


मित्र बेन टेन जी सदस्यों के व्यक्तिगत संदेशो को पढ़ पाना किसी के लिए संभव नहीं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र बेन टेन जी सदस्यों के व्यक्तिगत संदेशो को पढ़ पाना किसी के लिए संभव नहीं


पर मित्र ,,इसी फोरम के काफी लंबे समय तक पद पे रहे नियामको ने मुझे बताया है की प्रशासक गण किसी के भी निजी संदेसों को देख सकते है ,,ऐसा कई नियामको ने बताया है ,,आपके जवाब से ये प्रश्न उठता है की सभी नियामक एक ही तरह का झूठ मुझसे  केसे बोल सकते है ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद सीमा जी।
जो भी नियामक इस संदेश को पढ़ पा रहा हो, कृपया इत्थे भी ध्यान दें।

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र बेन टेन जी सदस्यों के व्यक्तिगत संदेशो को पढ़ पाना किसी के लिए संभव नहीं


धन्यवाद सीमा जी जानकारी से अवगत कराने के लिए।
मुझे भी कुछ ऐसा ही संशय लग रहा था।
आपने मेरे संशय को सत्य में परिवर्तन कर दिया।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## sangita_sharma

> पर मित्र ,,इसी फोरम के काफी लंबे समय तक पद पे रहे नियामको ने मुझे बताया है की प्रशासक गण किसी के भी निजी संदेसों को देख सकते है ,,ऐसा कई नियामको ने बताया है ,,आपके जवाब से ये प्रश्न उठता है की सभी नियामक एक ही तरह का झूठ मुझसे  केसे बोल सकते है ।


क्या किसी नियामक ने मंच पर सार्वजनिक रूप से प्रबंधन विभाग के किसी सूत्र पर कहा हे की सदस्यों के संदेशों को  पढ़ सकते हे यदि कहा हे तो मुझे उस पोस्ट का लिंक दीजिये मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या किसी नियामक ने मंच पर सार्वजनिक रूप से प्रबंधन विभाग के किसी सूत्र पर कहा हे की सदस्यों के संदेशों को  पढ़ सकते हे यदि कहा हे तो मुझे उस पोस्ट का लिंक दीजिये मित्र


नहीं मित्र ,,निजी मुलाक़ात मैं बताया है ।

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र मंच पर आपके द्वारा की गई आपकी प्रविष्ठिया ही आपकी पहचान होती हे  अन्य बातों से प्रबंधन को कोई सरोकार नहीं हे

----------


## satya_anveshi

मित्रवर! अभी तक तो ऐसा कभी अनुभव नहीं हुआ है, लेकिन जिस दिन ऐसा हुआ और मुझे ऐसा होने के साक्ष्य मिल गए, मैं प्रबंधन से आग्रह करूँगा कि इस सुविधा का नाम 'व्यक्तिगत संदेश' से परिवर्तित परिवर्तित करके 'असुरक्षित व्यक्तिगत संदेश: अपने जोखिम पर ही उपयोग करें' ऐसा कर दिया जाए।
साथ ही मुझे सीमा जी द्वारा उपलब्ध करवाई गई जानकारी पर भरोसा है। भगवान से प्रार्थना है कि यह भरोसा कभी न टूटे।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्रवर! अभी तक तो ऐसा कभी अनुभव नहीं हुआ है, लेकिन जिस दिन ऐसा हुआ और मुझे ऐसा होने के साक्ष्य मिल गए, मैं प्रबंधन से आग्रह करूँगा कि इस सुविधा का नाम 'व्यक्तिगत संदेश' से परिवर्तित परिवर्तित करके 'असुरक्षित व्यक्तिगत संदेश: अपने जोखिम पर ही उपयोग करें' ऐसा कर दिया जाए।
> साथ ही मुझे सीमा जी द्वारा उपलब्ध करवाई गई जानकारी पर भरोसा है। भगवान से प्रार्थना है कि यह भरोसा कभी न टूटे।



ये अनतर्जाल है मित्र ,,यहा किसी की पहचान भी नहीं है ,,एक सार्वजनिक मंच होते हुवे भी यहा के नियम निजी तोर पे कुछ व्यक्ति दुवारा ही बनाए गये है ,,सदस्यो की मर्जी से नियम भी नहीं है ,,,अत:  भरोसा नहीं किया जा सकता ,,बाकी आप समझदार है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मंच पर आपके द्वारा की गई आपकी प्रविष्ठिया ही आपकी पहचान होती हे  अन्य बातों से प्रबंधन को कोई सरोकार नहीं हे


मित्र पर इन बातों का भी ध्यान रखे ,,ये मंच पे घोषित बाते है जी - 
1) सिर्फ प्रशासक ही सदस्यो के रेपो को देख सकते है ,,,अथार्त वे हमारी सेटिंग मैं जा सकते है ,,तो पी यम क्यों नहीं देख सकते 
2 ) पी यम के संबंध मैं कोई official सूचना प्रशासको दुवारा जारी नहीं की गयी है की पी यम के संदेश सिर्फ संबन्धित सदस्यो तक ही सीमित है ।

----------


## pathfinder

> पर मित्र ,,इसी फोरम के काफी लंबे समय तक पद पे रहे नियामको ने मुझे बताया है की प्रशासक गण किसी के भी निजी संदेसों को देख सकते है ,,ऐसा कई नियामको ने बताया है ,,आपके जवाब से ये प्रश्न उठता है की सभी नियामक एक ही तरह का झूठ मुझसे  केसे बोल सकते है ।





> क्या किसी नियामक ने मंच पर सार्वजनिक रूप से प्रबंधन विभाग के किसी सूत्र पर कहा हे की सदस्यों के संदेशों को  पढ़ सकते हे यदि कहा हे तो मुझे उस पोस्ट का लिंक दीजिये मित्र





> मित्रवर! अभी तक तो ऐसा कभी अनुभव नहीं हुआ है, लेकिन जिस दिन ऐसा हुआ और मुझे ऐसा होने के साक्ष्य मिल गए, मैं प्रबंधन से आग्रह करूँगा कि इस सुविधा का नाम 'व्यक्तिगत संदेश' से परिवर्तित परिवर्तित करके 'असुरक्षित व्यक्तिगत संदेश: अपने जोखिम पर ही उपयोग करें' ऐसा कर दिया जाए।
> साथ ही मुझे सीमा जी द्वारा उपलब्ध करवाई गई जानकारी पर भरोसा है। भगवान से प्रार्थना है कि यह भरोसा कभी न टूटे।


किसी भी नियामक एवं प्रशासक को किसी भी सदस्य के व्यक्तिग्त संदेश पढ़ने की सुविधा अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर उपलब्ध नहीं है ,परंतु आवश्यकता पड़ने पर किसी भी सदस्य के व्यक्तिग्त संदेशो को बिना पढ़े केवल  ही मिटाये जाने का विकल्प अवश्य उपलब्ध है जिसका प्रयोग केवल आपातकालीन परिस्थितियों मे ही किया जाता है। 



> मित्र पर इन बातों का भी ध्यान रखे ,,ये मंच पे घोषित बाते है जी - 
> 1) सिर्फ प्रशासक ही सदस्यो के रेपो को देख सकते है ,,,अथार्त वे हमारी सेटिंग मैं जा सकते है ,,तो पी यम क्यों नहीं देख सकते 
> 2 ) पी यम के संबंध मैं कोई official सूचना प्रशासको दुवारा जारी नहीं की गयी है की पी यम के संदेश सिर्फ संबन्धित सदस्यो तक ही सीमित है ।


रेपुटेश्न कमेन्ट इसलिए प्रशासक को दिख जाते हैं ताकि कोई अन्य सदस्य के नाम से किसी को नेगेटिव रेपुटेश्न दे तो उसका पता चल सके ,यह सुविधा सभी सदस्यों को इसलिए प्राप्त नहीं है क्यूंकी इससे विवाद बढ्ने की संभावना है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

पाथ गुरु जी, इस संबंध में कोई आधिकारिक सूचना यदि फोरम प्रशासक द्वारा दे दी जाती तो सारा संशय ही समाप्त हो जाता। यदि कोई गड़बड़ हो, मेरा मतलब है कि आप पूरी ईमानदारी से सूचना दें और सदस्यों की धारण के विपरीत जाने पर आप ऊपर मेरे द्वारा दिए गए सुझाव पर अमल करें।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> किसी भी नियामक एवं प्रशासक को किसी भी सदस्य के व्यक्तिग्त संदेश पढ़ने की सुविधा अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर उपलब्ध नहीं है ,परंतु आवश्यकता पड़ने पर किसी भी सदस्य के व्यक्तिग्त संदेशो को बिना पढ़े केवल  ही मिटाये जाने का विकल्प अवश्य उपलब्ध है जिसका प्रयोग केवल आपातकालीन परिस्थितियों मे ही किया जाता है। 
> 
> 
> जानकारी देने के लिये हार्दिक धन्यवाद । 
> 
> रेपुटेश्न कमेन्ट इसलिए प्रशासक को दिख जाते हैं ताकि कोई अन्य सदस्य के नाम से किसी को नेगेटिव रेपुटेश्न दे तो उसका पता चल सके ,यह सुविधा सभी सदस्यों को इसलिए प्राप्त नहीं है क्यूंकी इससे विवाद बढ्ने की संभावना है।


 नेगेटिव रेपुटेश्न देने की सुविधा तो काफी पहले ही बंद हो चुकी है ,,प्रशासक जी ।

----------


## pathfinder

> ये अनतर्जाल है मित्र ,,यहा किसी की पहचान भी नहीं है ,,एक सार्वजनिक मंच होते हुवे भी यहा के नियम निजी तोर पे कुछ व्यक्ति दुवारा ही बनाए गये है ,,सदस्यो की मर्जी से नियम भी नहीं है ,,,अत:  भरोसा नहीं किया जा सकता ,,बाकी आप समझदार है ।


प्रिय चाँद जी नियम तो हमेशा कुछ ही लोगों द्वारा बनाए जाते हैं ,चाहे वो किसी देश का संविधान हो या किसी संस्था के बाईलाज़ ,यहाँ तक कि हम सब के घर के अंदर भी जो नियम लागू होते हैं वो भी घर के बड़ों द्वारा ही बनाए जाते हैं। यदि फोरम के सभी सदस्यों को नियम बनाने मे शामिल किया गया तो क्या किसी भी नियम पर सर्वसम्मति बन पायेगी ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> प्रिय चाँद जी नियम तो हमेशा कुछ ही लोगों द्वारा बनाए जाते हैं ,चाहे वो किसी देश का संविधान हो या किसी संस्था के बाईलाज़ ,यहाँ तक कि हम सब के घर के अंदर भी जो नियम लागू होते हैं वो भी घर के बड़ों द्वारा ही बनाए जाते हैं। यदि फोरम के सभी सदस्यों को नियम बनाने मे शामिल किया गया तो क्या किसी भी नियम पर सर्वसम्मति बन पायेगी ?


प्रशासक जी ,,नियमो को सदस्यो की सर्वसम्मति से गुप्त मतदान के दुवारा भी बनाया जा सकता है । 
वेसे मुझे नियमो से कोई आप्ति नहीं है ,,कठिन नियम हमे सामाजिक सुरक्षा ही दिलाते है ,,उदाहरण - अखबारो मैं लगातार देख रहा हूँ की घरेलू महिलाओ के अश्लील चित्र अपलोड करने पे कारवाही हो रही है ,,अभी केवल एक हफ्ते पहले ही बिहार के buxor मैं एक पोस्ट यू ट्यूब पर करने वाले को गिरफ्तार कर लिया गया ,,पर हमारे फोरम मैं घरेलू ओरतों का किसी भी तरह का चित्रण बिलकुल ही प्रतिबंधित है ,,बस नियमो को बनाने मैं सदस्यो की भी इच्छा जाननी चाहिये । 
अन्य अँग्रेजी फोरम मैं देख रहा हूँ की अधिक सक्रिय सदस्य भी प्रबंधन क्षेत्र मैं जा सकते है ,,आपने भी कुछ महीनो पहले ये  घोषणा की थी ।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

Aajkal wo log bhi question uthaane lage hn jo pehle din ko agar raat kaho to raat kehte the..ha ha
Anyway prashashak is the owner here..he can do what he wants..nobody hv right to.question him..  Any unsatisfied member is free to leave always... :)

Sorry for english..uaing phone :(

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> प्रशासक जी ,,नियमो को सदस्यो की सर्वसम्मति से गुप्त मतदान के दुवारा भी बनाया जा सकता है । 
> वेसे मुझे नियमो से कोई आप्ति नहीं है ,,कठिन नियम हमे सामाजिक सुरक्षा ही दिलाते है ,,उदाहरण - अखबारो मैं लगातार देख रहा हूँ की घरेलू महिलाओ के अश्लील चित्र अपलोड करने पे कारवाही हो रही है ,,अभी केवल एक हफ्ते पहले ही बिहार के buxor मैं एक पोस्ट यू ट्यूब पर करने वाले को गिरफ्तार कर लिया गया ,,पर हमारे फोरम मैं घरेलू ओरतों का किसी भी तरह का चित्रण बिलकुल ही प्रतिबंधित है ,,बस नियमो को बनाने मैं सदस्यो की भी इच्छा जाननी चाहिये । 
> अन्य अँग्रेजी फोरम मैं देख रहा हूँ की अधिक सक्रिय सदस्य भी प्रबंधन क्षेत्र मैं जा सकते है ,,आपने भी कुछ महीनो पहले ये  घोषणा की थी ।


Chand ji aajkal.kayeen.sutron.mein aisi photo post ho rahe hn jo.kisi bhi tarah se vyask ya ashleel.nahi h..unko is.forum.par post nahi karna chahiye.. Aap bhi plz aise..chitra aupload karna band.kijiye...its a request...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Aajkal wo log bhi question uthaane lage hn jo pehle din ko agar raat kaho to raat kehte the..ha ha
> Anyway prashashak is the owner here..he can do what he wants..nobody hv right to.question him..  Any unsatisfied member is free to leave always... :)
> 
> Sorry for english..uaing phone :(


प्रिय मित्र दूसरों सदस्यो  की मन की मनोदशा को बताते आपके ये निजी विचार सुनके अब आश्चर्य नहीं होता ,,अब ये आपकी पहचान बन गये है ,,मेरी ओर से सभी के विचारो का स्वागत है ।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> प्रिय मित्र दूसरों सदस्यो  की मन की मनोदशा को बताते आपके ये निजी विचार सुनके अब आश्चर्य नहीं होता ,,अब ये आपकी पहचान बन गये है ,,मेरी ओर से सभी के विचारो का स्वागत है ।


Are aap personal kyun ho gaye..ha ha
Aapse to ye ummeed nahi.thi..mujhe laga ham.dost hn..anyway this thread is for talking wid mods..leta not argue here plz...

aapko.itne..pyaar se koi baat boli h..uspar plz thoda sochna..aur jiska jwaab aapne.diya,wo particular sirf aapke.liye hi thi,aisa mat sochiye lolz.. 
Cool.down ha ha

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Chand ji aajkal.kayeen.sutron.mein aisi photo post ho rahe hn jo.kisi bhi tarah se vyask ya ashleel.nahi h..unko is.forum.par post nahi karna chahiye.. Aap bhi plz aise..chitra aupload karna band.kijiye...its a request...


प्रिय मित्र मेरी कोशिश हमेशा नियमो के तहत पोस्ट पे ही होती है ,,केवल अश्लील चित्र ही पोस्ट हो ,,ऐसा कोई नियम नहीं है ,,बल्कि गरम विभाग मैं ये नियम है की यहा अश्लील चित्र भी पोस्ट किये जा सकते है ,,मेरी किसी भी पोस्ट से आप्ति हो तो कृपया शिकायत करे ,,मैं नियमानुसार अपनी पोस्ट हटने पे बुरा नहीं मानता हूँ ।

----------


## pathfinder

> नेगेटिव रेपुटेश्न देने की सुविधा तो काफी पहले ही बंद हो चुकी है ,,प्रशासक जी ।


नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन देने की सुविधा को भी आए दिन होने वाले विवादों के कारण ही बंद किया गया है । परंतु कुछ सदस्य आज भी रेपुटेश्न देते समय आपत्तिजनक कमेन्ट करने से बाज़ नहीं आते ,जिसे शिकायत प्राप्त होने पर प्रशासक द्वारा ही संपादित किया जाता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Are aap personal kyun ho gaye..ha ha
> Aapse to ye ummeed nahi.thi..mujhe laga ham.dost hn..anyway this thread is for talking wid mods..leta not argue here plz...
> 
> aapko.itne..pyaar se koi baat boli h..uspar plz thoda sochna..aur jiska jwaab aapne.diya,wo particular sirf aapke.liye hi thi,aisa mat sochiye lolz.. 
> Cool.down ha ha


आपको हमेशा अच्छा मित्र ही माना है ,,बस सभी के अपने विचार है मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन देने की सुविधा को भी आए दिन होने वाले विवादों के कारण ही बंद किया गया है । परंतु कुछ सदस्य आज भी रेपुटेश्न देते समय आपत्तिजनक कमेन्ट करने से बाज़ नहीं आते ,जिसे शिकायत प्राप्त होने पर प्रशासक द्वारा ही संपादित किया जाता है।


जी हाँ सही कहा प्रशासक जी ,,मेरा इस ओर ध्यान ही नहीं गया ।

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रशासक जी ,,नियमो को सदस्यो की सर्वसम्मति से गुप्त मतदान के दुवारा भी बनाया जा सकता है । 
> वेसे मुझे नियमो से कोई आप्ति नहीं है ,,कठिन नियम हमे सामाजिक सुरक्षा ही दिलाते है ,,उदाहरण - अखबारो मैं लगातार देख रहा हूँ की घरेलू महिलाओ के अश्लील चित्र अपलोड करने पे कारवाही हो रही है ,,अभी केवल एक हफ्ते पहले ही बिहार के buxor मैं एक पोस्ट यू ट्यूब पर करने वाले को गिरफ्तार कर लिया गया ,,पर हमारे फोरम मैं घरेलू ओरतों का किसी भी तरह का चित्रण बिलकुल ही प्रतिबंधित है ,,बस नियमो को बनाने मैं सदस्यो की भी इच्छा जाननी चाहिये । 
> अन्य अँग्रेजी फोरम मैं देख रहा हूँ की अधिक सक्रिय सदस्य भी प्रबंधन क्षेत्र मैं जा सकते है ,,आपने भी कुछ महीनो पहले ये  घोषणा की थी ।


जिस नियम के विषय मे अधिक सदस्य मांग करने लगते हैं उसे उचित पाये जाने पर अवश्य नियमों मे शामिल /नियम मे बदलाव किया जाता रहा है । परंतु मतदान द्वारा इसका निर्णय व्यवहारिक रूप से संभव नहीं है ,क्यूँ? यह आप स्वयम  समझ सकते हैं ।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

First I thank.seema ji  reply. Pa

thfinder ji.. I hv sm.profile..problem..it shows so much noticifications..

 Seema ne waise.jwaab to.de.diya h..i just want to ask u agar prashashk bina.msg.mitaye is.problem.ko.solve kar sakein...

----------


## pathfinder

> पाथ गुरु जी, इस संबंध में कोई आधिकारिक सूचना यदि फोरम प्रशासक द्वारा दे दी जाती तो सारा संशय ही समाप्त हो जाता। यदि कोई गड़बड़ हो, मेरा मतलब है कि आप पूरी ईमानदारी से सूचना दें और सदस्यों की धारण के विपरीत जाने पर आप ऊपर मेरे द्वारा दिए गए सुझाव पर अमल करें।


ठीक है बेन टेन जी....................
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...l=1#post979614

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जिस नियम के विषय मे अधिक सदस्य मांग करने लगते हैं उसे उचित पाये जाने पर अवश्य नियमों मे शामिल /नियम मे बदलाव किया जाता रहा है । परंतु मतदान द्वारा इसका निर्णय व्यवहारिक रूप से संभव नहीं है ,क्यूँ? यह आप स्वयम  समझ सकते हैं ।


समय निकाल के सदस्यो की शंका का समाधान के लिये धन्यवाद । महाशय प्रबंधन कुछ सदस्यो को प्रबंधन क्षेत्र मैं जाने की सुविधा देने वाला था ,,उस पे कोई प्रगति हुई क्या ?

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

Pathfinder ji.plz consider my request too.. So.many.notocifications.. :(

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नियामक जी जब किसी को रेपो दिया जाता है तो सदस्य के कुल पॉइंट के हिसाब से रेपो पाने  वाले सदस्य को पॉइंट मिलते है ,,इसका नियम क्या है ? ओर क्या अधिकतम पॉइंट की कोई लोकिंग सीमा भी है  ?

----------


## sangita_sharma

> Pathfinder ji.plz consider my request too.. So.many.notocifications.. :(


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=4125&page=20

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नियामक जी जब किसी को रेपो दिया जाता है तो सदस्य के कुल पॉइंट के हिसाब से रेपो पाने  वाले सदस्य को पॉइंट मिलते है ,,इसका नियम क्या है ? ओर क्या अधिकतम पॉइंट की कोई लोकिंग सीमा भी है  ?


मित्र चाँद जी रेप्युटेशन प्रणाली से सम्बंधित नियम पढ़ लीजिये 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...973#post966973

----------


## Krish13

मेरे प्रिय मित्र बेनटेन जी की शिकायत थी कि उन्हे Nokia 3110c मोबाइल से फोरम खोलने मेँ परेशानी हो रही है,
मित्र आपको हो रही परेशानी का हल निकल आया है
मै अभी Nokia 3110c मोबाइल से ही आँनलाइन हूँ, मै फोरम को PC स्टाइल मेँ देख और इस्तेमाल कर पा रहा हूँ और ये संदेश इसी मोबाइल से टाइप कर रहा हूँ।
nokia 3110c से फोरम इस्तेमाल करना बिलकुल आसान है
इसी मोबाइल से इस लिंक पर जाईये
http://mini.opera.com/
यहाँ से Opera mini4.4 डाउनलोड कीजिये
अब ओपेरा को खोलिये फिर option दबाएँ tools पर जायेँ फिर setting पर जायेँ mobile veiw से टिक हटा देँ
save कीजिये
अब फोरम की लिँक डालेँ
www.forum.hindivichar.com
फोरम मोबाइल स्टाइल मेँ खुलेगा
अब फुल साइट पर जाये
फोरम PC स्टाइल मेँ नजर आयेगा
लाँगिन करे और फोरम का आनंद उठायेँ।
धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मेरे प्रिय मित्र बेनटेन जी की शिकायत थी कि उन्हे Nokia 3110c मोबाइल से फोरम खोलने मेँ परेशानी हो रही है,
> मित्र आपको हो रही परेशानी का हल निकल आया है
> मै अभी Nokia 3110c मोबाइल से ही आँनलाइन हूँ, मै फोरम को PC स्टाइल मेँ देख और इस्तेमाल कर पा रहा हूँ और ये संदेश इसी मोबाइल से टाइप कर रहा हूँ।
> nokia 3110c से फोरम इस्तेमाल करना बिलकुल आसान है
> इसी मोबाइल से इस लिंक पर जाईये
> http://mini.opera.com/
> यहाँ से Opera mini4.4 डाउनलोड कीजिये
> अब ओपेरा को खोलिये फिर option दबाएँ tools पर जायेँ फिर setting पर जायेँ mobile veiw से टिक हटा देँ
> save कीजिये
> ...




अरे गज्जब!!

कृष भाई, मैंने यह नोटिस किया है कि इस समस्या पर, सभी नियामकोँ में से, आप ही ने सर्वाधिक ध्यान दिया है और किसी भी नियामक को यह कार्य शायद अपने समय की बर्बादी का एक जरिया प्रतीत हुआ है।
अब आते हैं आप के सुझाव पर, आपने एक अच्छा सुझाव दिया है और मैंने स्वयं इसे आजमाकर देखा हुआ है। अब संदर्भ लेते हैं सदस्यों की सुझाव वाले सूत्र में की गई ड्रेकुला जी की प्रविष्टी का, उन्होंने कहा है कि आपको किसी भ्रमणक का नवीनतम संस्करण उपयोग करना चाहिए, इस बात से मैं भी सहमत हूँ और आप भी। अब इसी सूत्र की एक अन्य प्रविष्टी जो कि गुरुजी द्वारा की गई है के भाव पर थोड़ा ध्यान दीजिए, 'फोरम के तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ का कहना है कि नई तकनीक के होते हुए पुरानी तकनीक का उपयोग करना समझदारी पूर्ण निर्णय नहीं कहा जाएगा।' इससे भी मैं और आप दोनों सहमत हैं। अब फिर से इसी सूत्र की एक अन्य प्रविष्टी पर ध्यान दीजिए, यह प्रविष्टी मैंने की है और लिखा है कि पुरानी तकनीक का उपयोग तब तक करना श्रेष्ठ है जब इससे कोई नुकसान न हो और आप किसी नई सुविधा का लाभ उठा पाने में असमर्थ न हों। इसके समर्थन में आप अन्य कई पोस्ट उसी सूत्र में देख सकते हैं और आशा है कि आप भी सहमत होंगे। अब जो तर्क मैं प्रस्तुत करने वाला हूँ वह मेरी इसी बात पर आधारित है। यह सब मैंने क्यूँ कहा क्योंकि आप द्वारा सुझाए गए भ्रमणक की एक बड़ी कमी यह है कि हम उसमें टैब्ड ब्राउजिँग की सुविधा का उपयोग नहीं कर सकते हैं, मेरे द्वारा ऊपर लिखी गई बात पर गौर करें। इसके अलावा जब आपने खुद इसका उपयोग करते हुए प्रविष्टी की है तो आपने देखा होगा कि इसमें फोरम पूरा कंप्यूटर जैसा दिखता है और मोबाइल पर ऐसा दिखाई देने पर हमें असुविधा होती है, हालाँकि इसका भी हल यह है कि, एक बार फोरम को फुल दृश्य में करने के बाद पुनः TOOLS में जाकर, MOBILE VIEW पर TICK कर दीजिए, आपको फोरम मोबाइल के अनुकूल दिखने लगेगा। मैंने ये सब प्रयोग 20 जनवरी को जिस दिन फोरम पर यह असुविधा शुरू की गई थी, ही कर लिए थे और मेरे प्रिय मित्रों को असुविधा न हो, इस लिए एक सुझाव यहाँ पोस्ट कर चुका हूँ। आज भी सुरेश सौरभ जी हर बार और मैं स्वयं अधिकतर इसी तरीके से फोरम पर आते हैं, अभी भी मैं इसी तरीके से पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ।
एक और बात, मेरे और आपके द्वारा दिए गए सुझाव मात्र एक वैकल्पिक व्यवस्था है, केवल एक substitute, और यदि आप हर बार, अपने मुख्य खिलाड़ी को छोड़कर एक वैकल्पिक खिलाड़ी को मैच में उतारते हैं, तो आप कभी भी एक सफल टीम मैनेजर साबित नहीं हो सकते हैं।
इतना ही कहूँगा। आप अपने मन में यह भाव न आने दें कि मैंने आपका अथवा आपके सुझाव का अपमान किया है, आजकल मेरे कमेंट को, अपनी प्रतिष्ठा से जोड़कर देखा जाने लगा है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

कृष भाई जी, अब आएँ लिँक सही कर दिया है।

----------


## Krish13

मित्र जैसा कि आप बता रहे हो ये परेशानी 20 जनवरी से शुरु हुई है
जहाँ तक मुझे ज्ञात है 20 जनवरी से पहले फोरम मोबाइल पर PC स्टाइल मेँ ही खुलता था
मोबाइल स्टाइल मेँ फोरम 20 जनवरी से खुलना शुरु हुआ है
पहले भी मोबाइल यूजर फोरम को PC स्टाइल मेँ चला रहे थे और अब भी आँप्शन चुनने के बाद PC स्टाइल मेँ फोरम चल रहा है फिर क्या परेशानी है मित्र?
PC स्टाइल मेँ तो सभी फीचर दिखते है ये तो मोबाइल स्टाइल से बेहतर है मित्र।

----------


## satya_anveshi

आप मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य नहीं समझे मित्र, मेरे कहने का अर्थ है कि जैसे कंप्यूटर में दिखता है मतलब कि WELCOME BEN TEN, RIGHT SIDE में होता है और यह हमें पूरे कंप्यूटर स्क्रीन पर चौड़ाई में दिखाई देता है। आपके सुझाव को अमल में लाने पर मोबाइल में भी यही सब कुछ होता है और हमें पूरा पेज देखने के लिए कभी दाएँ तो कभी बाएँ स्क्रोल करना पड़ता है इस कारण असुविधा होती है। जबकि पहले हमें सब कुछ एक ही सीध में दिखता था और मेरे वाले सुझाव से अब भी।

----------


## Krish13

मित्र मै आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ पूरा पेज देखने के लिये दाँये बाँये जाना पड़ता है
लेकिन प्रविष्टी मेँ जो लिखा होता है वो लगभग मोबाइल स्क्रीन के अनुरुप ही दिखता है उसे देखने के लिये दाँये बाँये नही जाना पड़ता
और फिर मित्र आप ही कह रहे हो आपके बताये सुझाव से फोरम मोबाइल के अनुकूल चल रहा है तो फिर आप उसी तरह चला लिजिये मित्र फिर क्या दिक्कत है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

कृष भाई डॉन फिल्म का एक डायलॉग याद आ रहा है- ''तुम जानती हो कि यह बंदूक खाली है, मैं जानता हूँ कि यह बंदूक खाली है, लेकिन पुलिस यह नहीं जानती।" मेरा अभिप्राय तो आप समझ गए होंगे, फिर भी मैं समझा देता हूँ। मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य है कि आप, मैं, सुरेश भाई और वो सुझाव पढ़ने वाले सदस्य ही जानते हैं कि ऐसा भी किया जा सकता है, कोई नया सदस्य इस बारे में नहीं जानता है और नया होने के कारण किसी से पूछेगा भी नहीं।
मैंने पीछे लिखा था न कि स्थानापन्न के सहारे आप जीवन नहीं जी सकते, आपको मुख्य धारा में शामिल होने की जरूरत होगी।
आप इतना प्रयास कर रहे हैं इसके लिए धन्यवाद, वर्ना वो हमारे नियामक जी जिनका नाम लाल रंग से लिखा है, कम ही बोलते हैं। ही हा हा.........

----------


## Krish13

मित्र किसी सदस्य के प्रति इस तरह की भाषा उपयोग करना उचित नही
मोबाइल पर फोरम अच्छा चलाने का तरीका आपको पता है आप उसका उपयोग कर रहे है और आगे भी करते रहिये मित्र
रही बात नये सदस्योँ की? तो वो आप प्रबंधन पर छोड़ दीजिये मित्र॥
धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र किसी सदस्य के प्रति इस तरह की भाषा उपयोग करना उचित नही
> मोबाइल पर फोरम अच्छा चलाने का तरीका आपको पता है आप उसका उपयोग कर रहे है और आगे भी करते रहिये मित्र
> रही बात नये सदस्योँ की? तो वो आप प्रबंधन पर छोड़ दीजिये मित्र॥
> धन्यवाद


माफी कृष भैया, अभी संपादित करता हूँ, भावनाओं में बहकर अपनी सीमाएँ भूल गया था। एक बात कहना चाहता हूँ कि मैं अपनी समस्या के लिए प्रबंधन पर जोर नहीं दे रहा हूँ, मुझे तो कोई समस्या नहीं है लेकिन मैं किस आधार पर प्रबंधन का विश्वास करूँ? क्या आप अन्ना को यह कहेंगे कि वह अब बुढापे में अपने 'मंदिर में अपने इकलौते बिस्तर पर बैठ कर अपनी संपत्ति केवल एक थाली और एक कटोरी' में चुपचाप खाना खाए और शांति से भगवान का भजन करे?
अब जब आप प्रबंधन का सदस्य होने के नाते, प्रबंधन का बचाव करने के लिए आ खड़े हुए हैं तो मेरे प्रश्न का उचित उत्तर दें और मेरी यह पोस्ट एक नियामक के लिए है न कि कृष भाई जी के लिए।
आपके सुझाव के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## aawara

> भगवान से प्रार्थना है कि यह भरोसा कभी न टूटे।


भगवान आपके  भरोसे  को  कायम रखे दोस्त.......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नियामक जी जब किसी को रेपो दिया जाता है तो सदस्य के कुल पॉइंट के हिसाब से रेपो पाने  वाले सदस्य को पॉइंट मिलते है ,,इसका नियम क्या है ? ओर क्या अधिकतम पॉइंट की कोई लोकिंग सीमा भी है  ?


*रेप्युटेशन प्रणाली :-
प्रविष्टियाँ पसंद आने पर सम्बन्धित सदस्य को धन्यवाद एवं उत्साहवर्धन हेतु रेप्युटेशन देने का प्रावधान है |
१- रजिस्ट्रेशन के समय प्रत्येक सदस्य को दस रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जायेंगे |
२-सदस्य के प्रयोक्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष (user control panel) में कम से कम 50 पॉइंट होने पर ही प्रदर्शित होंगे |
३-कोई भी सदस्य कम से कम 50 प्रविष्टियाँ करने के बाद ही दुसरे सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन दे पायेगा |
४-आपके अपने न्यूनतम10 रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स होने पर ही आपके द्वारा दी गयी रेप्युटेशन मानी जायेगी |
५-24 घंटे में अधिक से अधिक 5 सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जा सकते हैं |इससे अधिक सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन देने के लिए आपको 24 घंटे प्रतीक्षा करनी होगी |
६-एक ही सदस्य को दोबारा रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने से पहले आपको 5 अन्य सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे |
नोट:-इन नियमों में आवश्यकतानुसार परिवर्तन किया जा सकता है |

मित्र नियामिका सीमा जी आपकी लिंक की पोस्ट ये है ,,इसमे मेरे सवाल का जवाब नहीं है ?*

----------


## pathfinder

> Pathfinder ji.plz consider my request too.. So.many.notocifications.. :(


आप अपने सभी संदेश अपने पीसी मे सेव कर लीजिये ,उसके बाद मुझे सूचित कीजिये । इन नोटिफिकेशन्स को हटाने के लिए मुझे आपके इनबॉक्स को खाली करना होगा ।

----------


## pathfinder

> नियामक जी जब किसी को रेपो दिया जाता है तो सदस्य के कुल पॉइंट के हिसाब से रेपो पाने  वाले सदस्य को पॉइंट मिलते है ,,इसका नियम क्या है ? ओर क्या अधिकतम पॉइंट की कोई लोकिंग सीमा भी है  ?


इकजेक्ट केलकुलेशन का तो मुझे भी नहीं पता चल पा रहा है ,परन्तु प्रत्येक 100 पॉइंट्स प्राप्त करने पर आपकी रेपुटेशन पावर 1 अंक बढ़ जाती है। 
इसकी अधिकतम लोकिंग सीमा कोई नहीं है ।

----------


## pathfinder

> समय निकाल के सदस्यो की शंका का समाधान के लिये धन्यवाद । महाशय प्रबंधन कुछ सदस्यो को प्रबंधन क्षेत्र मैं जाने की सुविधा देने वाला था ,,उस पे कोई प्रगति हुई क्या ?


अभी इस विषय मे कोई प्रगति नहीं हुयी,परन्तु शीघ्र ही इसे क्रियान्वित करने का प्रयास किया जाएगा।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत धन्यवाद आपका प्रशासक जी ,,,,,जानकारी देने के लिए ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

पाथ जी, यह भी बताएं कि सम्मान वाले कमेन्ट बॉक्स में कितने शब्द, अधिकतम लिखे जा सकते हैं? मेरा अभी वाला संदेश कितना पहुंचा? पूरा आ गया है क्या?

----------


## draculla

> आप मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य नहीं समझे मित्र, मेरे कहने का अर्थ है कि जैसे कंप्यूटर में दिखता है मतलब कि WELCOME BEN TEN, RIGHT SIDE में होता है और यह हमें पूरे कंप्यूटर स्क्रीन पर चौड़ाई में दिखाई देता है। आपके सुझाव को अमल में लाने पर मोबाइल में भी यही सब कुछ होता है और हमें पूरा पेज देखने के लिए कभी दाएँ तो कभी बाएँ स्क्रोल करना पड़ता है इस कारण असुविधा होती है। जबकि पहले हमें सब कुछ एक ही सीध में दिखता था और मेरे वाले सुझाव से अब भी।


मित्र आपकी जो समस्या है वह मोबाइल सेट्टिंग से सम्बंधित है.इसमें शायद ही फोरम प्रबंधन आपकी कोई मदद कर पायेगा.यदि आपको भ्रमणक में दाएं का बटन नहीं दबाना है तो आपको अपने मोबाइल के मोबाइल सेट्टिंग में जाकर mobile view सेट करना होगा.क्योकि इस सुविधा के चयन का अधिकार सिर्फ और सिर्फ mobile user के ही पास होता है.यदि कोई mobile view का चयन करता है तो उसे साईट के कंटेंट मोबाइल के फुल स्क्रीन पर दिखेंगें और उन्हें कोई दाएं बाएँ का बटन नहीं दबाना होगा.मेरे विचार से आप यह तरीका अवश्य जानते होंगें. :)

----------


## satya_anveshi

ड्रेकुला भाई, सुप्रभात! आप इस मसले को सुलझाने में रुचि ले रहे हैं यह एक बहुत अच्छी बात है, लेकिन आप बिना पूरी तरह जाने-समझे टिप्पणी कर रहे हैं यह एक बुरी बात है। यदि मुझे काफी पहले पढ़ा हुआ अच्छे से याद है तो आप इंजीनियरिंग के एक छात्र हैं और (यदि नहीं भी हैं तो भी कोई बात नहीं) एक तकनीकी विषयों का विद्यार्थी बिना पूरी बात जाने कोई कदम उठाता है तो यह भावी तकनीकी के लिए एक अच्छा संकेत नहीं है।  आप यहाँ से देखें, शायद आपको सबकुछ समझ आ जाए।
यदि अब में इस प्रकार की किसी भी और टिप्पणी पर बोलता हूँ, जिसके बारे में मैं बोल चुका हूँ तो यह मात्र एक मूर्खता कही जाएगी, अतः चुप्पी।
आप मेरे सपाट शब्दों का बुरा नहीं मानोगे, ऐसी मेरी आशा है।

----------


## draculla

> ड्रेकुला भाई, सुप्रभात! आप इस मसले को सुलझाने में रुचि ले रहे हैं यह एक बहुत अच्छी बात है, लेकिन आप बिना पूरी तरह जाने-समझे टिप्पणी कर रहे हैं यह एक बुरी बात है। यदि मुझे काफी पहले पढ़ा हुआ अच्छे से याद है तो आप इंजीनियरिंग के एक छात्र हैं और (यदि नहीं भी हैं तो भी कोई बात नहीं) एक तकनीकी विषयों का विद्यार्थी बिना पूरी बात जाने कोई कदम उठाता है तो यह भावी तकनीकी के लिए एक अच्छा संकेत नहीं है।  आप यहाँ से देखें, शायद आपको सबकुछ समझ आ जाए।
> यदि अब में इस प्रकार की किसी भी और टिप्पणी पर बोलता हूँ, जिसके बारे में मैं बोल चुका हूँ तो यह मात्र एक मूर्खता कही जाएगी, अतः चुप्पी।
> आप मेरे सपाट शब्दों का बुरा नहीं मानोगे, ऐसी मेरी आशा है।


मैंने जो आपका पोस्ट कोट किया था उसी सन्दर्भ में मैंने जानकारी दी है.
जिसमे आपने लिखा है की पूरा पेज देखने के लिए आपको दाएं बाएँ का बटन दबाना पड़ता है.
यदि आप अपने मोबाइल के भ्रमणक के आप्शन में सेट्टिंग में जाकर मोबाइल view सेलेक्ट करते है तो आपको बटन दाएं बाएँ नहीं दबाना पड़ेगा.
मैंने उपरोक्त समस्या के बारे में ही जानकारी दी थी.लगता है की आप कुछ जल्दबाजी कर रहे हैं.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मैंने जो आपका पोस्ट कोट किया था उसी सन्दर्भ में मैंने जानकारी दी है.
> जिसमे आपने लिखा है की पूरा पेज देखने के लिए आपको दाएं बाएँ का बटन दबाना पड़ता है.
> यदि आप अपने मोबाइल के भ्रमणक के आप्शन में सेट्टिंग में जाकर मोबाइल view सेलेक्ट करते है तो आपको बटन दाएं बाएँ नहीं दबाना पड़ेगा.
> मैंने उपरोक्त समस्या के बारे में ही जानकारी दी थी.लगता है की आप कुछ जल्दबाजी कर रहे हैं.


श्रीमान जी इसकी मुझे इतनी जल्दबाजी थी कि, मैंने आपको जो लिंक दिया था न उसी के बाद वाली पोस्ट में दो दो हल बता दिए थे। ड्रेकुला जी, आप मेरी समस्या समझ नहीं रहे हैं, अब और क्या कहूँ हो सकता है कि आप भड़क उठेँ, लेकिन आपके स्वभाव को देखते हुए यह मुश्किल ही है।

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> मेरी मदद करे 
> (प्रथम चित्र देखें)





> और ये रहा दूसरा चित्र





> दोनों चित्रों को देखें, में फायर फोक्स का उपयोग करती हूँ, ओ एस विंडो एक्स पी ,
> पिचले दो दी से समस्या आ रही है, कृपया निदान करें !





> फोरम पूर्ण रूप से लोड नहीं हो रहा है।
> इसी कारण ये समस्या आ रही है।
> अपनी cookies क्लीयर करें।





> ये कैसे करते हैं





> सबसे पहले आप अपने मोज़िला फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स के " टूल्स" में जाएं फिर " क्लीयर रिसेंट हिस्ट्री" पर क्लिक करें।
> 
> 
> 
> फिर "एवरीथिंग " पर क्लिक करके "क्लीयर नाओ" पर क्लिक कर दे।


अभी भी वही समस्या है !

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मेरी मदद करे 
> (प्रथम चित्र देखें)





> और ये रहा दूसरा चित्र


ये स्लो नेट के कारण है सर्फिंग के लिए  नेट की गति कम से कम 15-20 kbps होनी चाहिए !!

----------


## draculla

> अभी भी वही समस्या है !


शायद आपके कंप्यूटर में पेज ठीक से लोड नहीं हो रहा है.
जिसके कारन ऐसा दिखाई दे रहा है.
क्या यह समस्या हमेशा आती है या कभी कभी?
यदि कभी कभी आती है तो यह समस्या नेट की स्पीड कम होने के कारन हो रही है.
यदि हमेशा हो रही है तो कुकीज के साथ temp फाइल भी हटाकर देखें.
temp फाइल हटाने के लिए window+r बटन दबाये.
run विंडो खुलेगा उसमे %temp % या temp या दोनों एक एक बार लिखे temp फोल्डर खुलेगा उसकी सभी फाइल मिटा दें.
आशा करता हूँ की आपकी समस्या हल हो जाएगी.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मेरी मदद करे 
> (प्रथम चित्र देखें)





> और ये रहा दूसरा चित्र


[QUOTE=draculla;984733.शायद आपके कंप्यूटर में पेज ठीक से लोड नहीं हो रहा है.
जिसके कारन ऐसा दिखाई दे रहा है.
क्या यह समस्या हमेशा आती है या कभी कभी?
यदि कभी कभी आती है तो यह समस्या नेट की स्पीड कम होने के कारन हो रही है.
यदि हमेशा हो रही है तो कुकीज के साथ temp फाइल भी हटाकर देखें.
temp फाइल हटाने के लिए window+r बटन दबाये.
run विंडो खुलेगा उसमे %temp % या temp या दोनों एक एक बार लिखे temp फोल्डर खुलेगा उसकी सभी फाइल मिटा दें.
आशा करता हूँ की आपकी समस्या हल हो जाएगी.[/QUOTE]

ड्रैकुला जी एक नई शॉर्टकट की बताने के लिए हार्दिक आभार  आपका!! मैं अब तक टेम्परेरी फोल्डर खोलने के लिए "%tmp%" का इस्तेमाल करता था !
किन्तु अब इसे भी इस्तेमाल कर के देखूंगा !

----------


## satya_anveshi

हाँ भाई जी नई शॉर्टकट बताने के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## r prasad

मैं मोबाइल में लोगिन करने की कोशिश करता हूँ लेकिन लागिन नहीं हो पाता |   एक दो बार लागिन हो जाता है लेकिन कुछ पोस्ट करना चाहूं तो अपने से निर्गम  हो जाता है |  कृपया मदद करें  .....????

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मेरे में ये काम नही कर रहा है 
बेन भाई क्या आप में काम किया ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मैं मोबाइल में लोगिन करने की कोशिश करता हूँ लेकिन लागिन नहीं हो पाता |   एक दो बार लागिन हो जाता है लेकिन कुछ पोस्ट करना चाहूं तो अपने से निर्गम  हो जाता है |  कृपया मदद करें  .....????


भाई! इसके लिए आप लोग इन करते समय, REMEMBER ME विकल्प पर टिक मार्क कर दें। मेरे हिसाब से समस्या सुलझ जानी चाहिए, न सुलझे तो अपना मॉडल संख्या और उपयोग में लिया जाने वाला सॉफ्टवेयर बताएँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> mere me ye kaam nhi kr rhaa hai 
> ben bhai kyaa aap me kaam kiya  ?


साजिद भाई! आप किस चीज की बात कर रहें हैं? यदि सामान्य सेटिँग वाले विकल्प की, जिसका आपने पूछा था, तो भाई मेरे तो काम कर रहा है।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> साजिद भाई! आप किस चीज की बात कर रहें हैं? यदि सामान्य सेटिँग वाले विकल्प की, जिसका आपने पूछा था, तो भाई मेरे तो काम कर रहा है।


ड्रैकुला भाई ने जो उपर टेम्परेरी फोल्डर खोलने की शोर्ट की बताई है क्या वो काम कर रही है ?
;

----------


## r prasad

> भाई! इसके लिए आप लोग इन करते समय, REMEMBER ME विकल्प पर टिक मार्क कर दें। मेरे हिसाब से समस्या सुलझ जानी चाहिए, न सुलझे तो अपना मॉडल संख्या और उपयोग में लिया जाने वाला सॉफ्टवेयर बताएँ।



मैंने यह भी कर लिया परन्तु समस्या बरकरार है | मैं नोकिया का मोबाइल और नोकिया ब्राउजर इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ | मैंने ओपेरा मिनी से भी प्रयास किया लेकिन बात नहीं बनी |

----------


## draculla

> ड्रैकुला भाई ने जो उपर टेम्परेरी फोल्डर खोलने की शोर्ट की बताई है क्या वो काम कर रही है ?
> ;


क्या मेरा सन्देश नहीं मिला?

----------


## satya_anveshi

UC BROWSER इस्तेमाल कर के देखें।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> UC BROWSER इस्तेमाल कर के देखें।


यदि ये मेरे लिए लिखा है भाई तो     :rofl:     :rofl:    :mepullhair:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> भाई मेरे कंप्यूटर में काम कर रही है लेकिन दोनों को अलग अलग काम लेने पर अलग अलग टेम्प फोल्डर खुलता है और एक साथ करने पर कुछ नहीं होता क्योंकि ऐसा होता ही नहीं है और शायद आपने यही गलती की है, यदि हाँ तो, आपके समझने में कमी रह गई होगी।


चल भइया ठीक है मुझसे ही गलती हो रही होगी :mepullhair:

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई मेरे कंप्यूटर में काम कर रही है लेकिन दोनों को अलग अलग काम लेने पर अलग अलग टेम्प फोल्डर खुलता है और एक साथ करने पर कुछ नहीं होता क्योंकि ऐसा होता ही नहीं है और शायद आपने यही गलती की है, यदि हाँ तो, आपके समझने में कमी रह गई होगी।

----------


## draculla

> चल भइया ठीक है मुझसे ही गलती हो रही होगी :mepullhair:


ज्यादा बाल मत नोचो नहीं तो जल्दी टकले हो जाओगे!!!!!

----------


## r prasad

> यदि ये मेरे लिए लिखा है भाई तो     :rofl:     :rofl:    :mepullhair:


साजिद भाई ये आपके लिए नहीं मेरे लिए लिखा है बेन जी ने |
और हाँ,  बेन जी मैं यू सी ब्राऊजर  इस्तेमाल करके देखता हूँ शायद बात बन जाये |

----------


## draculla

> साजिद भाई ये आपके लिए नहीं मेरे लिए लिखा है बेन जी ने |
> और हाँ,  बेन जी मैं यू सी ब्राऊजर  इस्तेमाल करके देखता हूँ शायद बात बन जाये |


क्या आप अपनी समस्या मुझे बता सकते हैं?

----------


## r prasad

> क्या आप अपनी समस्या मुझे बता सकते हैं?


क्यों नहीं ....  मैं मोबाइल में लोगिन करने की कोशिश करता हूँ लेकिन लागिन नहीं हो पाता |    एक दो बार लागिन हो जाता है लेकिन कुछ पोस्ट करना चाहूं तो अपने से निर्गम   हो जाता है |  कृपया मदद करें  .....????

----------


## draculla

> क्यों नहीं ....  मैं मोबाइल में लोगिन करने की कोशिश करता हूँ लेकिन लागिन नहीं हो पाता |    एक दो बार लागिन हो जाता है लेकिन कुछ पोस्ट करना चाहूं तो अपने से निर्गम   हो जाता है |  कृपया मदद करें  .....????


मित्र ऐसा आपके मोबाइल का सही से नेटवर्क नहीं मिलने के कारन होता होगा.
शायद बिच बिच में नेटवर्क पूरी तरह से गायब हो जाता होगा और कनेक्शन खत्म हो जाता होगा और जब आप रेफ्रेस का कोई सूत्र खोलते होंगे तो आप लोग आउट हो जाते होंगें.
मोबाइल में कोई भी पोस्ट लिखने में कंप्यूटर की अपेक्षा ज्यादा समय लगता है और फोरम में एक समस्या यह हैं की जब आप कम से कम ५-१० मिनट तक फोरम पर कोई कार्य नहीं करते हैं तो आप खुद ब खुद  लोग आउट हो जाते है.जिसके कारन आपको फिर से लोग इन होना पड़ता है.मेरे साथ भी कई बार ऐसा होता है की जब मैं ज्यादा लिखने लगता हूँ और बिच में रेफ्रेस का बटन नहीं दबाता हूँ तो मैं भी लोग ऑफ हो जाता हूँ.
अत: आपको रेमेंबेर मी का बटन सेलेक्ट कर लेना चाहिए.जब आप एक बार रेमेंबेर मी को सेलेक्ट करते हैं तो बाद में मोबाइल के कुकीज डिलीट मत कीजिये.

----------


## r prasad

> मित्र ऐसा आपके मोबाइल का सही से नेटवर्क नहीं मिलने के कारन होता होगा.
> शायद बिच बिच में नेटवर्क पूरी तरह से गायब हो जाता होगा और कनेक्शन खत्म हो जाता होगा और जब आप रेफ्रेस का कोई सूत्र खोलते होंगे तो आप लोग आउट हो जाते होंगें.
> मोबाइल में कोई भी पोस्ट लिखने में कंप्यूटर की अपेक्षा ज्यादा समय लगता है और फोरम में एक समस्या यह हैं की जब आप कम से कम ५-१० मिनट तक फोरम पर कोई कार्य नहीं करते हैं तो आप खुद ब खुद  लोग आउट हो जाते है.जिसके कारन आपको फिर से लोग इन होना पड़ता है.मेरे साथ भी कई बार ऐसा होता है की जब मैं ज्यादा लिखने लगता हूँ और बिच में रेफ्रेस का बटन नहीं दबाता हूँ तो मैं भी लोग ऑफ हो जाता हूँ.
> अत: आपको रेमेंबेर मी का बटन सेलेक्ट कर लेना चाहिए.जब आप एक बार रेमेंबेर मी को सेलेक्ट करते हैं तो बाद में मोबाइल के कुकीज डिलीट मत कीजिये.


मैं आपके सुझाव पर अमल करके देखता हूँ | सुझाव के लिए धन्यवाद .....

----------


## draculla

> मैं आपके सुझाव पर अमल करके देखता हूँ | सुझाव के लिए धन्यवाद .....


आपका स्वागत हैं मित्र आशा करता हूँ की आपकी समस्या हल हो जाएगी!

----------


## groopji

फायर फॉक्स में फोरम कुछ इस तरह से खुल रही है इसका क्या समाधान है ओपेरा में एकदम ठीक खुल रही है कृपया मदद कीजिए

----------


## Rajeev

> फायर फॉक्स में फोरम कुछ इस तरह से खुल रही है इसका क्या समाधान है ओपेरा में एकदम ठीक खुल रही है कृपया मदद कीजिए


ग्रुप जी अपनी cookies मिटा के देखें।
शायद कोई लाभ हो जाएँ।

----------


## groopji

> ग्रुप जी अपनी cookies मिटा के देखें।
> शायद कोई लाभ हो जाएँ।


हो गया मित्र कूकिज कि नहीं एड्ब्लाक की समस्या थी जो ठीक हो गई

----------


## draculla

> फायर फॉक्स में फोरम कुछ इस तरह से खुल रही है इसका क्या समाधान है ओपेरा में एकदम ठीक खुल रही है कृपया मदद कीजिए


फायर फोक्स का कौन सा वर्जन इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं?
यदि वह नया नहीं है तो नया इन्स्टाल कर के देखे शायद आपकी समस्या हल हो जाये.

----------


## groopji

> फायर फोक्स का कौन सा वर्जन इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं?
> यदि वह नया नहीं है तो नया इन्स्टाल कर के देखे शायद आपकी समस्या हल हो जाये.


मित्र समस्या का समाधान हो गया है 

आपका आभार

----------


## sajidkhan11

MUJE MERA INBOX NAHI MIL RAHA HAY KRUPYA BATYE KI IN BOX KAHA HOTA HAY

----------


## sangita_sharma

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=11180

----------


## Rajeev

> MUJE MERA INBOX NAHI MIL RAHA HAY KRUPYA BATYE KI IN BOX KAHA HOTA HAY


मित्र अपने प्रयोक्ता नाम (यूजर आईडी) के बगल में देखें।

----------


## Miky

नियामक जी कृपया मुझे बताये की में चित्रों को बड़ा करके कैसे पोस्ट करूँ. जब भी में पिक्चर पोस्ट करता हूँ तो वह छोटा ही होता है. कृपया समस्या का निदान करें.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> नियामक जी कृपया मुझे बताये की में चित्रों को बड़ा करके कैसे पोस्ट करूँ. जब भी में पिक्चर पोस्ट करता हूँ तो वह छोटा ही होता है. कृपया समस्या का निदान करें.


आप किस विधि से चित्र पोस्ट कर रहे हैं ?

----------


## Miky

नियामक जी में इस विधि से पोस्ट करता हूँ.

----------


## Miky

http://forum.hindivichar.com/newreply...streply&t=4125 

नियामक जी में पहले गो एडवांस पर क्लिक करता हू फिर manage Attachment attach karke attachment ki property copy the urlpaste url on messege box then submit

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-



----------


## Miky

> 


*आपका धन्यबाद द साजिद जी*

----------


## qubalove

Niyamak jee kripaya meri help kare pahle mai ek barisht member tha meri id - _आँखें ke naam se thee lekin wo ab nahee open hote, doosra ye ki hamare pas hindi ka tool kit nahee kaha se milege kripaya margdarshan kare p.m.  me_

----------


## sharma00

Mujhe kisi bivag me  next page nahi dekh pa raha hu.
Mai nokia E71 uc browser use karta hu.pahle aaisa problem nahi tha so pls help me

----------


## mantu007

> Niyamak jee kripaya meri help kare pahle mai ek barisht member tha meri id - _आँखें ke naam se thee lekin wo ab nahee open hote, doosra ye ki hamare pas hindi ka tool kit nahee kaha se milege kripaya margdarshan kare p.m.  me_


आप इसका उपयोग करें .........

http://www.google.com/transliterate

----------


## Badtameez

फोरम से ई-मेल पर कोई मैसेज न मिले इसके लिए सेटिंग में क्या करना पङेंगा। लिंक दें।

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र आप settings में जा कर  गोला बने हुए हरे राइट के निशान को हटा कर सेटिंग्स को ओके कर दीजिये

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र आप settings में जा कर  गोला बने हुए हरे राइट के निशान को हटा कर सेटिंग्स को ओके कर दीजिये


मोबाइल से दिख नहीं रहा। बिना चित्र के समझाइए, बदतमीज मैं ही हूँ।

----------


## komal sharma

*लेकिन मित्र जी यहाँ तो वो आप्शन ही नहीं है ???  


सामान्य सेटिंग्स: komal sharma**Login & Privacy*vCard Download: Allow vCard Download Don't allow vCard downloadYou may choose to allow other users to download a vCard containing your email address and username.

If you want to keep your email address private, do not allow vCard downloads.


*Messaging & Notification*Receive Email: Receive Email from Administrators Receive Email from Other Members Receive Friendship Request EmailFrom time to time, the administrators and/or other members may want to send you email notifications or messages. If you do not want to receive email from certain people then you may disable the options here
Default Thread Subscription Mode: 					Do not subscribe 					Through my control panel only 					Instantly, using email 					दैनिक, ईमेल का उपयोग 					Weekly, using email 				When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.

Private Messaging
Private Messaging: Private Messaging on Private Messaging offThis forum features a private messaging system, which allows members to send messages to one another privately.

If you do not want to send or receive private messages, you may disable the private messaging system.Receive Private Messaging: Only from Contacts and Moderators From all membersYou may limit the receipt of private messages to just moderators and your contacts. Other members who attempt to send messages to you will be told that you have disabled private messaging.Email Notification of New Private Messages: Receive Email Notification of new Private Messages Don't receive Email Notification of new Private MessagesThe forum can send a message to your email address to inform you when someone sends you a private message.New Private Message Notification Pop-up: Show New Private Message Notification Pop-up Don't show New Private Message Notification Pop-upIf you are browsing the forums when you receive a new private message, the system can pop-up a notification box informing you of the new message.Sent Private Messages: Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default Don't save a copy of sent messagesWhen sending private messages the forum can make a copy of the message in your Sent Items folder.Visitor Messaging
Visitor Messaging: Visitor Messaging on Visitor Messaging offThis forum features a visitor messaging system that allows members to send messages to one another publicly. If you do not want to receive visitor messages, you may disable the visitor messaging system.Visitor Messages Limit: Limit usage of Visitor Messages to Contacts and Moderators Don't limit usage of Visitor MessagesYou may limit the usage of your visitor messages to just moderators and your contacts.
*Thread Display Options*Visible Post Elements: Show Signatures Show Avatars Show Images (including attached images and images in [IMG] code)You have the option to show or hide various elements of messages, which may be of use to users on slow internet connections, or who want to remove extraneous clutter from posts.
Thread Display Mode: 	                Linear - Oldest First 	                Linear - Newest First 	                 	                    Threaded 	                    Hybrid 	                 	            Here you can choose the display mode for threads. For a full explanation of the modes, please viewthis help page.

Number of Posts to Show Per Page: 					Use Forum Default 					Show 10 Posts Per Page 				Use this option to set the number of posts to show in a thread before splitting the display into multiple pages.
Default Thread Age Cut Off: 					Use Forum Default 					Show threads from last day 					Show threads from last 2 days 					Show threads from last week 					Show threads from last 10 days 					Show threads from last 2 weeks 					Show threads from last month 					Show threads from last 45 days 					Show threads from last 2 months 					Show threads from last 75 days 					Show threads from last 100 days 					Show threads from last year 					Show all threads 				You may specify a time period from which to display threads. Threads older than the age you specify will not be shown.

*Date & Time Options*Time Zone: 		(GMT -12:00) Eniwetok, Kwajalein(GMT -11:00) Midway Island, Samoa(GMT -10:00) Hawaii(GMT -9:00) Alaska(GMT -8:00) Pacific Time (US & Canada)(GMT -7:00) Mountain Time (US & Canada)(GMT -6:00) Central Time (US & Canada), Mexico City(GMT -5:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada), Bogota, Lima(GMT -4:30) Caracas(GMT -4:00) Atlantic Time (Canada), La Paz, Santiago(GMT -3:30) Newfoundland(GMT -3:00) Brazil, Buenos Aires, Georgetown(GMT -2:00) Mid-Atlantic(GMT -1:00 hour) Azores, Cape Verde Islands(GMT) Western Europe Time, London, Lisbon, Casablanca(GMT +1:00 hour) Brussels, Copenhagen, Madrid, Paris(GMT +2:00) Kaliningrad, South Africa, Cairo(GMT +3:00) Baghdad, Riyadh, Moscow, St. Petersburg(GMT +3:30) Tehran(GMT +4:00) Abu Dhabi, Muscat, Yerevan, Baku, Tbilisi(GMT +4:30) Kabul(GMT +5:00) Ekaterinburg, Islamabad, Karachi, Tashkent(GMT +5:30) Mumbai, Kolkata, Chennai, New Delhi(GMT +5:45) Kathmandu(GMT +6:00) Almaty, Dhaka, Colombo(GMT +6:30) Yangon, Cocos Islands(GMT +7:00) Bangkok, Hanoi, Jakarta(GMT +8:00) Beijing, Perth, Singapore, Hong Kong(GMT +9:00) Tokyo, Seoul, Osaka, Sapporo, Yakutsk(GMT +9:30) Adelaide, Darwin(GMT +10:00) Eastern Australia, Guam, Vladivostok(GMT +11:00) Magadan, Solomon Islands, New Caledonia(GMT +12:00) Auckland, Wellington, Fiji, Kamchatka 	All timestamps displayed on the forums can be automatically corrected to show the correct time for your location in the world. Simply select the appropriate time zone from the list below.
DST Correction Option: 		Automatically detect DST settings 		DST corrections always on 		DST corrections always off 	In addition, you may set the appropriate option to allow for daylight savings time in your part of the world.

Start of the Week: 					Sunday 					Monday 					Tuesday 					Wednesday 					Thursday 					शुक्रवार 					शनिवार 				Different parts of the world traditionally use a different day as the start of the week. Select the appropriate day for your region here, in order to have the calendar appear correctly.


*Miscellaneous Options*Message Editor Interface: Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing Basic Editor - A simple text box Standard Editor - Extra formatting controlsWhen posting messages to the forums or other members, there are three interface types available to you. The simplest of these is a simple text box, while the last is a fully-fledged WYSIWYG editor, which allows you to format your text as you want it and see the results immediately.

Depending upon the capabilities of your web browser, you may not be able to use all of these options. If you experience problems when posting messages, try switching to a different interface type.

Forum Skin: 						Use Forum Default Default Style Default Mobile Style 					There is more than one skin in which you can view the forums. If you would like to switch to a different skin, select it from this list.

Please note that some forums here may override your skin choice temporarily.

User Customizations: Show User Customizations Hide User CustomizationsOther users can make customizations to some of their pages, such as their profile page. With this option you can choose to hide these customizations.

Forum Language: 						Use Forum Default 						English/HindiHindi 					Although the forum cannot translate the actual contents of messages, all the controls and help text can be shown to you in any of the following languages

----------


## Bhai G

english me likhane ke liye maafi.............lekin aisa koi hara nishan ka gola nahi hai


> मित्र आप settings में जा कर  गोला बने हुए हरे राइट के निशान को हटा कर सेटिंग्स को ओके कर दीजिये

----------


## Bhai G

जिस जगह से आपने हरा निशान हटाने को कहा है (चित्र में ) वह निशान तो में पहले ही हटा चूका हूँ , अब कोई नया हरा निशान नहीं हे लेकिन रोज ढेरो मेल आ रहे हे मुझे कृपया समाधान बताए 


> मित्र आप settings में जा कर  गोला बने हुए हरे राइट के निशान को हटा कर सेटिंग्स को ओके कर दीजिये

----------


## surekha.baheti

नियामक महोदय एवं गुरूजी में गरम मसाला विभाग में प्रवेश बंद करने के लिए २ बार अप्लिकेशन लगा चुकी हूँ लेकिन कोई सुनवाई नहीं हो रही है

----------


## surekha.baheti

मैंने २ अप्रेल एवं ३ अप्रेल दोनों दिन लगातार गरम मसाला नामक विभाग में प्रवेश के लिए प्रतिभंध लगाने को कहा है में सिर्फ सामान्य विभाग में ही प्रवेश चाहती हूँ लेकिन १ हफ्ता बीत जाने के बाद भी कोई कार्यवाही नहीं हुई , आपसे आग्रह है की इस पर ध्यान दे और मेरे लिए गरम मसाला नामक विभाग पूर्णतः प्रतिबंधित  कर दे

----------


## ajnabi_dost

भाई जी , यदि आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश की सुचना मेल द्वारा प्राप्त हो रही है तो निम्न चित्र में dont receive e mails आप्शन को चिन्हित करें !!

----------


## sangita_sharma

आप धैर्य  रखिये मित्र  गरम  मसाला विभाग बंद करने का आवेदन करने के पश्चात् उसे स्वीकृत होने में  10 से 20   दिन तो लगते ही हे अन्यथा सदस्य इसे लेकर गंभीर नहीं रहते और बार बार आवेदन करते रहते हे की बंद कर दीजिये अब फिर से खोल दीजिये अब बंद कर दीजिये

----------


## fun.lover

yo kholne band karne ka chakkar hi kyon........ are mat jhanko utthe.

----------


## Krish13

> फोरम से ई-मेल पर कोई मैसेज न मिले इसके लिए सेटिंग में क्या करना पङेंगा। लिंक दें।


सेटिँग्स => सामान्य सेटिँग्स => Default thread subscriptions mode को do not subscribe कर दीजिये
 save करेँ।

----------


## Badtameez

> सेटिँग्स => सामान्य सेटिँग्स => Default thread subscriptions mode को do not subscribe कर दीजिये save करेँ।


धन्यवाद महोदय ऐसा कर दिया।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4

*आप के लिए एक सुझाव* *आप सामान्य विभाग के लिंक को ही बुकमार्क कर लीजिये* 
*और सीधा उसे ही ओपन करे .......*

----------


## surekha.baheti

आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया ............अगर ये बात उसी सूत्र  में बता दी जाती  तो ये नया सूत्र नहीं बनाना पड़ता .............बार बार  आवेदन करने वाले सदस्यों पर तो रोक लगाई जा सकती है कि किसी भी सदस्य को यह  मौका  २ बार या ३ बार से ज्यादा नहीं मिलेगा (ये प्रबंधक डिसाइड करे मेरा सिर्फ सुझाव है ) 


> आप धैर्य  रखिये मित्र  गरम  मसाला विभाग बंद करने का आवेदन करने के पश्चात् उसे स्वीकृत होने में  10 से 20   दिन तो लगते ही हे अन्यथा सदस्य इसे लेकर गंभीर नहीं रहते और बार बार आवेदन करते रहते हे की बंद कर दीजिये अब फिर से खोल दीजिये अब बंद कर दीजिये

----------


## surekha.baheti

यह कैसे किया जा सकता है 


> http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4
> 
> *आप के लिए एक सुझाव* *आप सामान्य विभाग के लिंक को ही बुकमार्क कर लीजिये* 
> *और सीधा उसे ही ओपन करे .......*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> यह कैसे किया जा सकता है


*आप कौनसा browser इस्तेमाल करती है ?*

----------


## Bhai G

कृष जी  उसे पहले से ही do not subscribe किया हुआ है फिर भी लगातार रोज ढेरो मेल प्राप्त हो रहे है 


> सेटिँग्स => सामान्य सेटिँग्स => Default thread subscriptions mode को do not subscribe कर दीजिये
>  save करेँ।

----------


## Bhai G

मित्र चित्र में कुछ भी स्पष्ट नजर नहीं आ रहा 


> भाई जी , यदि आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश की सुचना मेल द्वारा प्राप्त हो रही है तो निम्न चित्र में dont receive e mails आप्शन को चिन्हित करें !!

----------


## ajnabi_dost

> मित्र चित्र में कुछ भी स्पष्ट नजर नहीं आ रहा


मैंने चित्र को बड़ा कर दिया है, अब देख लीजिये !!! कृपया यह भी बताएं कि आपको मेल किस सन्दर्भ में प्राप्त हो रही हैं ???

----------


## webshow

नियामक जी,
अकसर सुत्रों मे मुझको चित्रों के सिर्फ URL पते दिखाई देते हैं और चित्र दिखाई नहीं देते।

----------


## loveisgod

मै जी आई एफ़ चित्र सलग्न नही  कर पा रहा हू। जब भी करता हू मेरी जी आई एफ़ की फ़ाईल जे पी जी की फ़ाईल के रूप मे प्रदर्शित हो जाती है । क्या करू ?

----------


## mantu007

> मै जी आई एफ़ चित्र सलग्न नही  कर पा रहा हू। जब भी करता हू मेरी जी आई एफ़ की फ़ाईल जे पी जी की फ़ाईल के रूप मे प्रदर्शित हो जाती है । क्या करू ?


*फोरम सॉफ्टवेर 195.3  kb  तक का ही gif  फाइल को  animated  होने   देगा   ..ज्यादा बड़ी फाइल होने पर उसे jpeg  में convert  कर देगा ....*
*धन्यवाद .......
ऊपर वाला फाइल बड़ा है २०० kb  का है निचे वाला कम है ...*
Attachment 376352

Attachment 376353

----------


## sonusexy

मेरे को कब सदस्य बनाओगे yaarooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## sonusexy

११७ प्रविष्टियों के बाद भी नवागत हु yaaroooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Bhai G

मित्र उसमे पहले से ही don't receive email notification of new private messages  पर क्लिक कर चूका हूँ 


> मैंने चित्र को बड़ा कर दिया है, अब देख लीजिये !!! कृपया यह भी बताएं कि आपको मेल किस सन्दर्भ में प्राप्त हो रही हैं ???

----------


## Bhai G

में जब भी किसी सूत्र पर जाता हूँ और वहा पर कोई पोस्ट करता  हूँ ...............उसके बाद तो मेरे लिए आफत आ जाती है ..............अब  उस विभाग में कोई भी सदस्य कभी भी केसी भी पोस्ट करे मुझे हर पोस्टके लोए  अलग अलग इ मेल आ रहे है .......इस तरह रोज मेल की संख्या बढती ही जा रही है  ............कोई भी नियामक या सदस्य इसका समाधान कर दे बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी  ..............

----------


## Bhai G

*मन्टू जी आपने जो कहा था वो यहाँ कोपी पेस्ट कर दिया 
सामान्य सेटिंग्स: Bhai G* *Login & Privacy* 		 		 			  			 			 			 			 				vCard Download: 				
 Allow vCard Download Don't allow vCard download
 				You may choose to allow other users to download a vCard containing your email address and username.

						If you want to keep your email address private, do not allow vCard downloads.


*Messaging & Notification*  		 			 				Receive Email: 				
 						 Receive Email from Administrators 							 Receive Email from Other Members 							 Receive Friendship Request Email
 				From time to time, the administrators and/or  other members may want to send you email notifications or messages. If  you do not want to receive email from certain people then you may  disable the options here
 			  			 				Default Thread Subscription Mode: 				 					 					 					 					 					 				 				When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.

  	    	 	         	            Private Messaging 	            
 	                    Private Messaging:
 Private Messaging on Private Messaging off
 	                     	                    This forum features a private messaging system, which allows members to send messages to one another privately.

If you do not want to send or receive private messages, you may disable the private messaging system. 	                    Receive Private Messaging:
 Only from Contacts and Moderators From all members
 	                     	                    You may limit the receipt of private messages to just moderators and your contacts. Other members who attempt to send messages to you will be told that you have disabled private messaging. 	                    Email Notification of New Private Messages:
 Receive Email Notification of new Private Messages Don't receive Email Notification of new Private Messages
 	                     	                    The forum can send a message to your email address to inform you when someone sends you a private message. 	                    New Private Message Notification Pop-up:
 Show New Private Message Notification Pop-up Don't show New Private Message Notification Pop-up
 	                    If you are browsing the  forums when you receive a new private message, the system can pop-up a  notification box informing you of the new message. 	                    Sent Private Messages:
 Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default Don't save a copy of sent messages
 	                     	                    When sending private messages the forum can make a copy of the message in your Sent Items folder.

 	         			  			 			 				Visitor Messaging 				
 						Visitor Messaging:
 Visitor Messaging on Visitor Messaging off
 						This forum features a visitor messaging system  that allows members to send messages to one another publicly. If you do  not want to receive visitor messages, you may disable the visitor  messaging system. 						Visitor Messages Limit:
 Limit usage of Visitor Messages to Contacts and Moderators Don't limit usage of Visitor Messages
 						You may limit the usage of your visitor messages to just moderators and your contacts.


*Thread Display Options* 		 			 				Visible Post Elements: 				
 						 Show Signatures 						 Show Avatars 						 Show Images (including attached images and images in [IMG] code)
 				You have the option to show or hide various  elements of messages, which may be of use to users on slow internet  connections, or who want to remove extraneous clutter from posts.
 			  		     		        Thread Display Mode: 	             	                 	                 	                 	                     	                     	                 	             		        Here you can choose the display mode for threads. For a full explanation of the modes, please view this help page.

  			 			 				Number of Posts to Show Per Page: 				 					 					 				 				Use this option to set the number of posts to show in a thread before splitting the display into multiple pages.
 			 			  			 				Default Thread Age Cut Off: 				 					 					 					 					 					 					 					 					 					 					 					 					 					 				 				You may specify a time period from which to display threads. Threads older than the age you specify will not be shown.

*Date & Time Options* 		 			 	Time Zone: 	 		 	 	All timestamps displayed on the forums can be  automatically corrected to show the correct time for your location in  the world. Simply select the appropriate time zone from the list below.
  	DST Correction Option: 	 		 		 		 	 	In addition, you may set the appropriate option to allow for daylight savings time in your part of the world.

  			 				Start of the Week: 				 					 					 					 					 					 					 					 				 				Different parts of the world traditionally  use a different day as the start of the week. Select the appropriate day  for your region here, in order to have the calendar appear correctly.


*Miscellaneous Options* 		  			 				 					Message Editor Interface: 					
 								 Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing 							 Basic Editor - A simple text box 							 Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls
 					When posting messages to the forums or other  members, there are three interface types available to you. The simplest  of these is a simple text box, while the last is a fully-fledged  WYSIWYG editor, which allows you to format your text as you want it and  see the results immediately.

					Depending upon the capabilities of your web browser, you may not be  able to use all of these options. If you experience problems when  posting messages, try switching to a different interface type.

 			  			 				 					Forum Skin: 					 						 					 					There is more than one skin in which you can  view the forums. If you would like to switch to a different skin,  select it from this list.

						Please note that some forums here may override your skin choice temporarily.

 			  			 				 			  			 				 					User Customizations: 					
 Show User Customizations Hide User Customizations
 					Other users can make customizations to some  of their pages, such as their profile page.  With this option you can  choose to hide these customizations.

 			  			 				 					Forum Language: 					 						 						 					 					Although the forum cannot translate the  actual contents of messages, all the controls and help text can be shown  to you in any of the following languages.

----------


## Bhai G

मन्टू जी आगे क्या करना है

----------


## mantu007

> मन्टू जी आगे क्या करना है


भाई जी मैंने स्क्रीन शोट देने को कहा था ..आप स्क्रीन शोट दीजिये  ......keyboard  के प्रिंट स्क्रीन button  को दबाकर फिर उसे मस-paint  में  पेस्ट कर दे इसके बाद  यहाँ अपलोड कर दें .....

----------


## Bhai G

ये तो अब कल सुबह ही कर पाउँगा 


> भाई जी मैंने स्क्रीन शोट देने को कहा था ..आप स्क्रीन शोट दीजिये  ......keyboard  के प्रिंट स्क्रीन button  को दबाकर फिर उसे मस-paint  में  पेस्ट कर दे इसके बाद  यहाँ अपलोड कर दें .....

----------


## Bhai G

मंटू जी आपके कहे अनुसार स्क्रीन शोट अपलोड कर दिया हे 


> भाई जी मैंने स्क्रीन शोट देने को कहा था ..आप स्क्रीन शोट दीजिये  ......keyboard  के प्रिंट स्क्रीन button  को दबाकर फिर उसे मस-paint  में  पेस्ट कर दे इसके बाद  यहाँ अपलोड कर दें .....

----------


## mantu007

> मंटू जी आपके कहे अनुसार स्क्रीन शोट अपलोड कर दिया हे


*किधर अपलोड किये हैं सर जी ?*

----------


## Bhai G

मैंने किया तो था ............या तो अपलोड करने में ही कोई दिक्कत है  ...............आप अपलोड करने का तरीका एक बार बताये जिससे की मे देख सकू  कहाँ दिक्कत हुई है


> *किधर अपलोड किये हैं सर जी ?*

----------


## Bhai G

मन्टू जी आपका इन्तजार कर रहा हूँ ..............

----------


## mantu007

> मन्टू जी आपका इन्तजार कर रहा हूँ ..............


 इन दोनों सूत्रों में विधि बताये गए हैं ......... http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5333 http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1619

----------


## Bhai G

मन्टू भाई एक घंटे से अपलोड करने के लिए ट्राई कर रहा हूँ  .........पिक्चर को सेलेक्ट करके अपलोड का बटन दबा चूका हूँ लिकिन पिक्चर  है कि अटेच होने का नाम ही नहीं ले रही है

----------


## Bhai G

मन्टू जी अब ये मेसेज आया है       The file(s) uploaded were too large to process

----------


## Bhai G

मन्टू जी अगर कही व्यस्त है तो कोई और नियामक मेरी समस्या का समाधान  करे

----------


## The Master

> मन्टू जी अगर कही व्यस्त है तो कोई और नियामक मेरी समस्या का समाधान  करे


आपको व्यक्तिगत संदेश भेजा गया था ?

----------


## mantu007

*पिक्चर फाइल का साइज़ कितना है ?

ध्यान दीजियेगा पिक्चर साइज़ 195  kb से ज्यादा बड़ा नहीं होना चाहिए .......

अगर बड़ा है तो उसके साइज़ को कम करके अपलोड कीजिये .......
*

----------


## Miky

*नियामक जी मुझे किसी भी सूत्र में चित्र दिखाई नहीं दे रहे है. जब से में सदस्य बना हू तभी से ये दिक्कत आ रही है कृपया समाधान करे. देखने पर सूत्र इस प्रकार दिख रहा है....... right click करके show picture पर भी दिखाई नहीं दे रहा है.*

----------


## Rajeev

> *नियामक जी मुझे किसी भी सूत्र में चित्र दिखाई नहीं दे रहे है. जब से में सदस्य बना हू तभी से ये दिक्कत आ रही है कृपया समाधान करे. देखने पर सूत्र इस प्रकार दिख रहा है....... right click करके show picture पर भी दिखाई नहीं दे रहा है.*


अगर आपको अपने ब्राउज़र में चित्र नहीं दिख रहे है |
तो अपने ब्राउज़र के वेबपते में जाए और वहाँ से www. को हटा दे |

अगर फिर भी कोई समस्या हुई तो इसी सूत्र में लिखें |

----------


## Bhai G

मंटू जी पिक्चर का साईज 14401 KB का हे इसे छोटा केसे किया जाता हे 


> *पिक्चर फाइल का साइज़ कितना है ?
> 
> ध्यान दीजियेगा पिक्चर साइज़ 195  kb से ज्यादा बड़ा नहीं होना चाहिए .......
> 
> अगर बड़ा है तो उसके साइज़ को कम करके अपलोड कीजिये .......
> *

----------


## Bhai G

मास्टर जी उसमे भी ये मेसेज आ रहा हे      No decode delegate for this image format


> आपको व्यक्तिगत संदेश भेजा गया था ?

----------


## Bhai G

नियामक जी एक काम हो सकता है क्या .........
मेरा इ मेल पता ही बदल दीजिए 
नए इ मेल में जीतनी मर्जी मेल आये मुझे क्या मुझे कौनसा पढ़ना है

----------


## The Master

> नियामक जी एक काम हो सकता है क्या .........
> मेरा इ मेल पता ही बदल दीजिए 
> नए इ मेल में जीतनी मर्जी मेल आये मुझे क्या मुझे कौनसा पढ़ना है




ये कार्य आप खुद कर सकते है मित्र ............. सेटिंग्स - > माय अकाउंट मे जाकर ............... धन्यवाद |

----------


## The Master

> मास्टर जी उसमे भी ये मेसेज आ रहा हे      No decode delegate for this image format



ठीक है मित्र आपकी समस्या प्रबंधन तक पोहचा दी है ............. धन्यवाद |

----------


## pathfinder

@ Bhai G कृपया अपने इंटरनेट कनेक्शन ,ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम एवं ब्राउज़र के विषय में जानकारी दीजिए ताकि आपको अधिक सटीक जानकारी उपलब्ध कराई जा सके |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## MALLIKA

पाथ जी नमस्कार !
मरी एक समस्या है !
मेरे अवतार में GIF इमेज नहीं लग पा रही है !
मुझे क्या करना होगा !

----------


## calvitf

> पाथ जी नमस्कार !
> मरी एक समस्या है !
> मेरे अवतार में GIF इमेज नहीं लग पा रही है !
> मुझे क्या करना होगा !


मित्र मै नियामक नही हु फिर भी आपके उत्तर देने की क्या हिमाकत कर सकता हु

----------


## MALLIKA

> मित्र मै नियामक नही हु फिर भी आपके उत्तर देने की क्या हिमाकत कर सकता हु


जी बताइए !

अहो भाग्य हमारे !
जो आप बताने को पधारे !

----------


## calvitf

> जी बताइए !
> 
> अहो भाग्य हमारे !
> जो आप बताने को पधारे !


मित्र जो भी आपकी GIF इमेज हो पहले उसे कापी करके डेस्कटाप पर सेव कर ले 
उसके बाद प्रोग्राम मे जाकर एसेसिरीज़ से  पेंट की फाईल को खोले
 अब पेंट मे सेव की हुई इमेज को लाये यानी ओपेन करे और इमेज फार्मेट को jpe या अन्य ........ मे बदल कर 

सेव एज़ कर दे ................... अब कहीं भी पोस्टिंग कर सकते है

----------


## Bhai G

बी एस एन एल का ब्रोडबेंड कनेक्शन 
विंडोज ७
मोजिल्ला फायरफोक्स


> @ Bhai G कृपया अपने इंटरनेट कनेक्शन ,ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम एवं ब्राउज़र के विषय में जानकारी दीजिए ताकि आपको अधिक सटीक जानकारी उपलब्ध कराई जा सके |
> धन्यवाद |

----------


## Badtameez

जब सदस्य सूत्र बनाते हैं तो उनके सभी सूत्र उनकी प्रोफाइल में ''सभी सूत्र खोजें'' में मिल जाता है।
अब मेरी समस्या सुनिए-
मैंने अपने पिछले  नाम के द्वारा कुछ सूत्र बनाया था जैसे- ब्रह्माण्ड, चाणक्यनीति (ज्ञान का महासागर), भोजपुरी वृक्ष की छाया में इत्यादि। ये सभी सूत्र मेरे प्रोफाइल में जाने पर नहीं मिलता है।
क्या इसे मेरी प्रोफाइल में लाया जा सकता
है?

----------


## pathfinder

> पाथ जी नमस्कार !
> मरी एक समस्या है !
> मेरे अवतार में GIF इमेज नहीं लग पा रही है !
> मुझे क्या करना होगा !


आप जो इमेज अपने अवतार मे लगाना चाहती हैं उसे फोरम मे कहीं भी अपलोड करके मुझे उसका लिंक प्रेषित कर दीजिए ,मैं उसे लगा देता हूँ |

----------


## pathfinder

> मित्र जो भी आपकी GIF इमेज हो पहले उसे कापी करके डेस्कटाप पर सेव कर ले 
> उसके बाद प्रोग्राम मे जाकर एसेसिरीज़ से  पेंट की फाईल को खोले
>  अब पेंट मे सेव की हुई इमेज को लाये यानी ओपेन करे और इमेज फार्मेट को jpe या अन्य ........ मे बदल कर 
> 
> सेव एज़ कर दे ................... अब कहीं भी पोस्टिंग कर सकते है


मित्र मुझे लगता है आप समस्या को समझ नहीं पाए |मेरे विचार से मल्लिका जी इमेज को लगा तो पा रही है लेकिन वो एनिमेट नहीं हो रहा है |मेरे अवतार को देखिये ,शायद मल्लिका जी इस प्रकार से चाहती हैं |

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

महोदय,

फॉरम पर उपलब्ध मित्रता सूची सुविधा के क्या फायदे है। अगर आप इस बारे मे कुछ बता सके तो कृपा होगी।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> कृष जी  उसे पहले से ही do not subscribe किया हुआ है फिर भी लगातार रोज ढेरो मेल प्राप्त हो रहे है


बहुत  अच्छे अब  Subscriptions>Empty Current Folder > yes  फिर सेव अब कोई मेल नही आयेगी

----------


## Bhai G

क्या मेरी समस्या हल हो सकती है या में अपना इ मेल आई डी बदल लूँ

----------


## mantu007

> क्या मेरी समस्या हल हो सकती है या में अपना इ मेल आई डी बदल लूँ


*
भाई आप अपनी फोटो की साइज़ को बहुत कम करके अपलोड करें ......*

----------


## Badtameez

मेरी समस्या किसी को समझ आई कि नहीँ?

----------


## Ranveer

> जब सदस्य सूत्र बनाते हैं तो उनके सभी सूत्र उनकी प्रोफाइल में ''सभी सूत्र खोजें'' में मिल जाता है।
> अब मेरी समस्या सुनिए-
> मैंने अपने पिछले  नाम के द्वारा कुछ सूत्र बनाया था जैसे- ब्रह्माण्ड, चाणक्यनीति (ज्ञान का महासागर), भोजपुरी वृक्ष की छाया में इत्यादि। ये सभी सूत्र मेरे प्रोफाइल में जाने पर नहीं मिलता है।
> क्या इसे मेरी प्रोफाइल में लाया जा सकता
> है?





> मेरी समस्या किसी को समझ आई कि नहीँ?


शायद समझ मे न आयी हो ।
चलिए , मै मदद करता हूँ ..
जब कोई सदस्य अपनी दो आई डी को मर्ज करवाता है तो उनमे से एक की पहचान विलुप्त हो जाती है , केवल प्रविष्टियाँ ही मिलती है । यहाँ तक कि बनाए गए सूत्र पर वर्तमान आई डी की ही पहचान दिखती है ।
आपके दूसरे आई डी से बनाए गए सूत्र वर्तमान आई डी प्रोफाईल मे नही दिखायी देँगेँ ।

पर मैँ ये नही समझ पा रहा हूँ कि आपने नयी आई डी मे पुरानी  आई डी को क्यूँ मर्ज करवाया ?

फिलहाल , केवल अफसोस ही कर सकतें हैँ ।

----------


## Badtameez

> शायद समझ मे न आयी हो ।
> चलिए , मै मदद करता हूँ ..
> जब कोई सदस्य अपनी दो आई डी को मर्ज करवाता है तो उनमे से एक की पहचान विलुप्त हो जाती है , केवल प्रविष्टियाँ ही मिलती है । यहाँ तक कि बनाए गए सूत्र पर वर्तमान आई डी की ही पहचान दिखती है ।
> आपके दूसरे आई डी से बनाए गए सूत्र वर्तमान आई डी प्रोफाईल मे नही दिखायी देँगेँ ।
> 
> पर मैँ ये नही समझ पा रहा हूँ कि आपने नयी आई डी मे पुरानी  आई डी को क्यूँ मर्ज करवाया ?
> 
> फिलहाल , केवल अफसोस ही कर सकतें हैँ ।


बताने के लिए धन्यवाद! लेकिन ये बङा ही गलत नियम है।

----------


## RUDHR.

मेरी भी मदद करेगे क्या आप सब

----------


## Bhai G

पता नहीं मित्र में तो जिस सूत्र पर अपनी समस्या बता रहा था उस सूत्र को ही डिलीट कर दिया गया है ...........अब सूत्र तो रहा नहीं लेकिन समस्या वही की वही है


> मेरी भी मदद करेगे क्या आप सब

----------


## mantu007

नियामक जी मेरी भी सुनिए  सूत्र को मिटाया नहीं गया है बल्कि इसी सूत्र में विलय किया गया है .......

----------


## Krish13

> पता नहीं मित्र में तो जिस सूत्र पर अपनी समस्या बता रहा था उस सूत्र को ही डिलीट कर दिया गया है ...........अब सूत्र तो रहा नहीं लेकिन समस्या वही की वही है


मित्र इसी सूत्र के पिछले पेज पर आपकी प्रविष्टियाँ मौजूद है।

----------


## Bhai G

माफ़ कीजियेगा कृष जी और मन्टू जी .........
मुझे सूत्र मिला नहीं तो मैंने सोचा की सूत्र को डिलीट कर दिया गया है 


> मित्र इसी सूत्र के पिछले पेज पर आपकी प्रविष्टियाँ मौजूद है।





> नियामक जी मेरी भी सुनिए  सूत्र को मिटाया नहीं गया है बल्कि इसी सूत्र में विलय किया गया है .......

----------


## inder123in

नियामक जी कल मैंने एक कहानी पोस्ट की तो दूसरे सदस्य ने वही कहानी मेरे बाद अलग नाम से एक साथ 11 पेज पोस्ट कर डाली यदि आपकी नजरों मे ये सही है तो अब मे भी उसकी हर कहानी को एक ही दिन मे पूरा कर दूंगा

----------


## Rajeev

> नियामक जी कल मैंने एक कहानी पोस्ट की तो दूसरे सदस्य ने वही कहानी मेरे बाद अलग नाम से एक साथ 11 पेज पोस्ट कर डाली यदि आपकी नजरों मे ये सही है तो अब मे भी उसकी हर कहानी को एक ही दिन मे पूरा कर दूंगा


प्रिय इन्दर जी, कृपया अपने पूछे गए प्रश्न को एक ही सूत्र में पूछे |
नियामक जी उत्तर अवश्य देगे |

----------


## inder123in

> प्रिय इन्दर जी, कृपया अपने पूछे गए प्रश्न को एक ही सूत्र में पूछे |
> नियामक जी उत्तर अवश्य देगे |


जी मित्र ये कोई प्रश्न नही है समस्या है ओर समस्या तो कहीं भी किसी से भी पूछिए जा सकती है यदि आप को बुरा लगा हो तो मे हटा लेता हु 


एक बात ओर मेरे द्वारा पोस्ट की गई सामग्री को मे केसे हटाऊ मे सारी सामग्री यहाँ से हटाना चाहता हु

----------


## Rajeev

> जी मित्र ये कोई प्रश्न नही है समस्या है ओर समस्या तो कहीं भी किसी से भी पूछिए जा सकती है यदि आप को बुरा लगा हो तो मे हटा लेता हु 
> 
> 
> एक बात ओर मेरे द्वारा पोस्ट की गई सामग्री को मे केसे हटाऊ मे सारी सामग्री यहाँ से हटाना चाहता हु


इन्दर जी अगर आप एक प्रश्न (समस्या) को बार-बार किसी सूत्र में पूछेगे |
तो ये उचित नहीं होगा इसलिए अगर आपको मेरी बात का बुरा लगा हो क्षमा करें |
मित्र आप अपने प्रविष्टियों को हटाने के लिए प्रशासक से संपर्क करें |

----------


## aish20rai

श्रीमान जी भजन केसे पोस्ट करू ​मदद करे

----------


## inder123in

मित्र मे जो पीएम कर रहा हु वो लौटकर मेरे ही इनबॉक्स मे आ जाता है लगभग 5 सेकेंड के बाद अब समझ ही नही आ रहा की मे जिसे पीएम कर रहा हु उसके पास पाहुच भी रहा है या नही

----------


## lala laldhar

मित्रो इस फोरम पर log in करने पर सारे साईट तो खुल जाते हैं पर अंदर के पृष्टो में कहीं कहीं " संलग्न चित्र " का option आता है !I

इस आप्शन पर क्लिक करने पर फिर से login करना परता है ! ऐसा क्यों ?

पर कल से ये आप्शन भी काम नहीं कर रहा है और चित्र नहीं दिखाई दे रहें है और ये आप्शन आ रहा है 

*vBulletin Message*

Invalid संलग्न specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the अद्मिनिस्त्रटर

ऐसा क्यों ? कृपया समाधान बताएं !

----------


## lala laldhar

*हमें निम्नलिखित सन्देश मिल रहा है और पेज नहीं खुल रहा है ! कृपया मदद कीजिये 

vBulletin Message**lala laldhar*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.Log OutHome

----------


## vstiwari522

मित्रोँ मेरा इस फोरम मेँ एक अकाउन्ट vstiwari522 के नाम से था जिसका हम पासवर्ड भूल गये है और जब हम इसे रिसेट करते है तो इसका लिँक हमारे ई-मेल मेँ नहीँ पहुँचता है कृप्या मदद करेँ।

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्रोँ मेरा इस फोरम मेँ एक अकाउन्ट vstiwari522 के नाम से था जिसका हम पासवर्ड भूल गये है और जब हम इसे रिसेट करते है तो इसका लिँक हमारे ई-मेल मेँ नहीँ पहुँचता है कृप्या मदद करेँ।


क्या आपने " फोरगेट पासवर्ड " विकल्प का उपयोग किया ?

----------


## onepolitician

> मित्रोँ मेरा इस फोरम मेँ एक अकाउन्ट vstiwari522 के नाम से था जिसका हम पासवर्ड भूल गये है और जब हम इसे रिसेट करते है तो इसका लिँक हमारे ई-मेल मेँ नहीँ पहुँचता है कृप्या मदद करेँ।


अगर आप आप का पासवर्ड भूल गए तो उसही अकाउंट से यह पोस्ट कैसे किया??

----------


## onepolitician

मेरी कितनी प्रविस्तिया डेलेट किया है, और कोनसी - कोनसी और किस कारन के वजह से, की मैं कोई भूल वापिस न करू ! क्या कोई नियामक मुझे PM कर सकता है?

----------


## lala laldhar

Re: नियामक जी कृपया मेरी मदद करें मित्रो इस फोरम पर log in करने पर सारे साईट तो खुल जाते हैं पर अंदर के पृष्टो में कहीं कहीं " संलग्न चित्र " का option आता है !I

इस आप्शन पर क्लिक करने पर फिर से login करना परता है ! ऐसा क्यों ?

पर कल से ये आप्शन भी काम नहीं कर रहा है और चित्र नहीं दिखाई दे रहें है और ये आप्शन आ रहा है 

*vBulletin Message*

Invalid संलग्न specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the अद्मिनिस्त्रटर

ऐसा क्यों ? कृपया समाधान बताएं !

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Re: नियामक जी कृपया मेरी मदद करें 
*हमें निम्नलिखित सन्देश मिल रहा है और पेज नहीं खुल रहा है ! कृपया मदद कीजिये 

vBulletin Message*

*lala laldhar*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
*कृपया मेरी मदद करे*

----------


## itzmanish

maine apni khani 2-4 bari gurujee ko bheji hai abhi tak upload nahi hui... kripya karen aur bataye kisko sampak karu..

----------


## ajnabi_dost

> maine apni khani 2-4 bari gurujee ko bheji hai abhi tak upload nahi hui... kripya karen aur bataye kisko sampak karu..


प्रिय सदस्य !!  गुरूजी को रोजाना ही कितनी कहानियां प्राप्त होती हैं और उनके सम्पादन में वक़्त तो लगता ही है !! थोडा धैर्य रखिये , अभी तो मार्च,२०११ की कहानियां सम्पादित हो रही हैं !! 

बंधू ! यह एक हिंदी फोरम है , इसलिए आप यहाँ हिंदी में लिखने का प्रयत्न कीजिये !! 
हिंदी में लिखने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें :
http://www.google.com/transliterate/indic

नयी विंडो में रोमन अंग्रेजी का प्रयोग करके हर बार स्पेस प्रेस करने पर शब्द हिंदी में बदलते जायेंगे !

----------


## 7color

> अगर आपको अपने ब्राउज़र में चित्र नहीं दिख रहे है |
> तो अपने ब्राउज़र के वेबपते में जाए और वहाँ से www. को हटा दे |
> 
> अगर फिर भी कोई समस्या हुई तो इसी सूत्र में लिखें |


गुरु......ये क्या फंडा है........जरा समजावो तो...........

----------


## rgupta

निमायक जी कृपा कर मेरी मदद करे मै जब भी कोई विडियो  फाइल की लिंक पर देखने के लिए क्लिक करता हु तो पेज ओपन होता है की paid  पेज है कृपा कर मेरी हल्प करे i am न्यू user thanks

----------


## raj10967

Niyamak ji Mei koi bhi picture apne pc se nahi post nahi kar pa raha hun  plz madad kare

----------


## mantu007

> Niyamak ji Mei koi bhi picture apne pc se nahi post nahi kar pa raha hun  plz madad kare


*मित्र 
ये समस्या आपको कब से हुयी है ?
पिक्चर अपलोड करने पर कोई error  आता है क्या ?*

----------


## raj10967

Jab bhi mei manage attachement karta hun to error ata hai the file is to process is to large plz meri madad karen

----------


## The Unique

*नियामक जी मैँ apanapan.pyar द्वारा शुरू किये गये सुत्र "कुछ अविश्वनिय चित्र" मेँ चित्र नहीँ देख पा रहा हुँ।और केवल picture.gif लिखा हुआ आ रहा है। मैँने मोबाईल मेँ फोरम खोल रखा है।क्रप्या मेरी मदद कीजिए।   और भी बहुत से सुत्रोँ मेँ कुछ चित्र तो दिखाई देते है औय कुछ नहीँ दिखाई देते हैँ।*

----------


## mantu007

> Jab bhi mei manage attachement karta hun to error ata hai the file is to process is to large plz meri madad karen


*
फाइल साइज़ देख ले मित्र उसके बाद साइज़ के अनुसार ही डाले  ....*

----------


## The Unique

नियामक जी रेपुटेशन पॉइंट देने पैर ११ लाईटो में से शुरू की पांच लाइट तो  ज्यादा हरी जलती है और अंतिम ६ लाइट कम हरी जलती है!! इसका भी कोई मतलब है  क्या???

----------


## mantu007

> नियामक जी रेपुटेशन पॉइंट देने पैर ११ लाईटो में से शुरू की पांच लाइट तो  ज्यादा हरी जलती है और अंतिम ६ लाइट कम हरी जलती है!! इसका भी कोई मतलब है  क्या???


*ना ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है ............बस पहली पञ्च १०० रेपो पॉइंट पर जलती है और बाकि के २०० पॉइंट पर .......*

----------


## The Unique

> *नियामक जी मैँ apanapan.pyar द्वारा शुरू किये गये सुत्र "कुछ अविश्वनिय चित्र" मेँ चित्र नहीँ देख पा रहा हुँ।और केवल picture.gif लिखा हुआ आ रहा है। मैँने मोबाईल मेँ फोरम खोल रखा है।क्रप्या मेरी मदद कीजिए।   और भी बहुत से सुत्रोँ मेँ कुछ चित्र तो दिखाई देते है औय कुछ नहीँ दिखाई देते हैँ।*


नियामक जी इसका भी उपचार बताने का कष्ट करें!!

----------


## old_atal

> *नियामक जी मैँ apanapan.pyar द्वारा शुरू किये गये सुत्र "कुछ अविश्वनिय चित्र" मेँ चित्र नहीँ देख पा रहा हुँ।और केवल picture.gif लिखा हुआ आ रहा है। मैँने मोबाईल मेँ फोरम खोल रखा है।क्रप्या मेरी मदद कीजिए।   और भी बहुत से सुत्रोँ मेँ कुछ चित्र तो दिखाई देते है औय कुछ नहीँ दिखाई देते हैँ।*


आपको जो सिर्फ टेक्स्ट दिख रहा है उसे चित्र का कैप्शन कहते है, इसका अर्थ है की चित्र तो उपलब्ध है किन्तु किसी कारण से आपका कंप्यूटर या मोबाइल जो भी आप प्रयोग कर रहे हैं वो उसे प्रदर्शित नहीं पर पा रहा है, इसके कुछ कारण हो सकते हैं:१- इन्टरनेट का धीमा होना
२- आपके वेब ब्राउज़र का उस चित्र के फोरमैट को स्वीकार ना करना 
३- चित्र अपलोड करते समय ही पुरे अपलोड ना हो पाए हों 
अधिक संभव कारण इन्टरनेट का धीमा होना ही है जिसके लिए नियामक कुछ नहीं कर पाएंगे|

----------


## The Unique

मित्र अटल जी, मुझे लगता है की इन तीनो मे से तो कोई कारण नही है!
१. इन्टरनेट धीमा नही है क्योकि और भी बहुत से चित्र जो की ज्यादा मेमोरी  के है बहुत जल्दी खुल जाते है और सामान्य इन्टरनेट की स्पीड 10 -15 KBPS   आती है!!
२. वेब ब्राउसर उन्ही फोर्मेट के अन्य चित्रों को स्वीकार करता है!!
३, अन्य मित्रो को तो वे चित्र दिखाई दे रहे है!! मतलब की चित्र पूर्ण रूप से अपलोड हुआ है!!
कोई और उपाय हो तो बताइए मित्र,........

----------


## old_atal

> मित्र अटल जी, मुझे लगता है की इन तीनो मे से तो कोई कारण नही है!
> १. इन्टरनेट धीमा नही है क्योकि और भी बहुत से चित्र जो की ज्यादा मेमोरी  के है बहुत जल्दी खुल जाते है और सामान्य इन्टरनेट की स्पीड 10 -15 KBPS   आती है!!
> २. वेब ब्राउसर उन्ही फोर्मेट के अन्य चित्रों को स्वीकार करता है!!
> ३, अन्य मित्रो को तो वे चित्र दिखाई दे रहे है!! मतलब की चित्र पूर्ण रूप से अपलोड हुआ है!!
> कोई और उपाय हो तो बताइए मित्र,........


बंधू मैं अभी नया ही हूँ अतः यदि आप सम्बंधित पोस्ट का लिंक और अपने फोन का मॉडल बता सकें तो कुछ अनुमान लगता हूँ...

----------


## The Unique

नोकिया C2 -01  है मित्र

----------


## old_atal

> नोकिया C2 -01  है मित्र


और पोस्ट का लिंक भी प्रदान करें बंधू

----------


## The Unique

मित्र ये तो एक उदहारण है!!अन्य भी बहुत से सूत्रों के कुछ चित्र तो दिखाई  देते है और कुछ  नही.....  http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13468

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र ये तो एक उदहारण है!!अन्य भी बहुत से सूत्रों के कुछ चित्र तो दिखाई  देते है और कुछ  नही.....  http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13468


मित्र यूनीक जी, आप एक बार यह वेब एड्रेस ट्राई कीजिए और फिर अपना अनुभव बताइए।

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13468

समस्या वाले अन्य सूत्रों के वेब एड्रेस भी इसी सूत्र अथवा सुझाव वाले सूत्र में पोस्ट कीजिए।

----------


## The Unique

*मित्र बेन टेन जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद। इस लिँक से चित्र दिखाई देने लगे है और ईसमेँ आपने www हटा दिया है जिससे कि चित्र दिखाई देने लग गये है। ये www हटाने का क्या लोजिक है और क्या जो चित्र नहीँ दिखाई देते उन सभी मेँ www हटाकर ही चित्र देखने पङेगे?*

----------


## Rajeev

> *मित्र बेन टेन जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद। इस लिँक से चित्र दिखाई देने लगे है और ईसमेँ आपने www हटा दिया है जिससे कि चित्र दिखाई देने लग गये है। ये www हटाने का क्या लोजिक है और क्या जो चित्र नहीँ दिखाई देते उन सभी मेँ www हटाकर ही चित्र देखने पङेगे?*


मुझे भी ये जानने की उत्सुकता है की आखिर राज क्या है ये डब्लूडब्लूडब्लू का ...!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *मित्र बेन टेन जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद। इस लिँक से चित्र दिखाई देने लगे है और ईसमेँ आपने www हटा दिया है जिससे कि चित्र दिखाई देने लग गये है। ये www हटाने का क्या लोजिक है और क्या जो चित्र नहीँ दिखाई देते उन सभी मेँ www हटाकर ही चित्र देखने पङेगे?*





> मुझे भी ये जानने की उत्सुकता है की आखिर राज क्या है ये डब्लूडब्लूडब्लू का ...!!


भाई यूनीक जी और भाई राजीव जी आपने उत्सुकता प्रकट की है अतः मैं आपको बताता हूँ।
सबसे पहले तो यह बात जान लीजिए कि http://website.com और http://www.website.com दोनों को अलग-अलग है। सर्च इंजन्स इन दोनों यूआरएल को अलग-अलग मानते हैं। हम भले ही इन दोनों को एक ही मानें परंतु ये हमें अलग-अलग सामग्री की ओर ले जा सकती है। इस फोरम का यूआरएल http://forum.hindivichar.com है और यदि कोई सदस्य अथवा मेहमान सदस्य http://www.forum.hindivichar.com को विजिट करता है तो वह फोरम की मुख्य वेबसाइट को नहीं बल्कि duplicate content को देख रहा होता है। इस कारण चित्र आदि न दिखाई देने की समस्याएँ आ सकती है। अर्थात् www.antarvasna.com और antarvasna.com एक दूसरे के parallel चल रही होती है।
जैसा कि यूनीक जी ने पूछा है कि क्या फोरम पर चित्र देखने के लिए हमें बार-बार www. को हटाना होगा? इसका जवाब है नहीं। यदि इस प्रकार की सभी समस्याओं का मूल ऊपर बताया गया कारण ही है तो शायद यह समस्या अब ज्यादा दिन नहीं रहेगी। मैं इस संबंध में अभी फोरम प्रशासक से बात करने वाला हूँ।

----------


## The Unique

*मित्र बेन टेन जी आपके सहयोग और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी के लिए आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद।आशा है कि कुछ समय बाद ये चित्रोँ वाली समस्या किसी भी सदस्य को नहीँ रहेगीँ।*

----------


## old_atal

> भाई यूनीक जी और भाई राजीव जी आपने उत्सुकता प्रकट की है अतः मैं आपको बताता हूँ।
> सबसे पहले तो यह बात जान लीजिए कि http://website.com और http://www.website.com दोनों को अलग-अलग है। सर्च इंजन्स इन दोनों यूआरएल को अलग-अलग मानते हैं। हम भले ही इन दोनों को एक ही मानें परंतु ये हमें अलग-अलग सामग्री की ओर ले जा सकती है। इस फोरम का यूआरएल http://forum.hindivichar.com है और यदि कोई सदस्य अथवा मेहमान सदस्य http://www.forum.hindivichar.com को विजिट करता है तो वह फोरम की मुख्य वेबसाइट को नहीं बल्कि duplicate content को देख रहा होता है। इस कारण चित्र आदि न दिखाई देने की समस्याएँ आ सकती है। अर्थात् www.antarvasna.com और antarvasna.com एक दूसरे के parallel चल रही होती है।
> जैसा कि यूनीक जी ने पूछा है कि क्या फोरम पर चित्र देखने के लिए हमें बार-बार www. को हटाना होगा? इसका जवाब है नहीं। यदि इस प्रकार की सभी समस्याओं का मूल ऊपर बताया गया कारण ही है तो शायद यह समस्या अब ज्यादा दिन नहीं रहेगी। मैं इस संबंध में अभी फोरम प्रशासक से बात करने वाला हूँ।


अतिउत्तम मित्र!

मै थोड़ी अपनी जानकारी भी जोड़े देता हूँ कि यदि होस्टिंग में वेबसाईट के URL को www के साथ जोड़ा गया है तो यह समस्या नहीं आती क्यूंकि आज कल ब्राउजर बिना www वाले URL को भी redirect कर देते है लेकिन समस्या तब आती है जब वेबमास्टर अनजाने में बिना www जोड़े URL सेट कर देते है | error code 301, इसका सीधा उपाय है .htaccess फाइल में परमानेंट redirect लगा देना |

----------


## The Unique

मित्र अटल जी आपने भी बहुत अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी है!!आपका भी बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया!!

----------


## ashok-

नियामक जी मै ज्योतिष सूत्र में भेजे हुए चित्र को देख नही पा रहा हूँ | कृपया मेरी मदद करे |धन्यवाद |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नियामक जी मै ज्योतिष सूत्र में भेजे हुए चित्र को देख नही पा रहा हूँ | कृपया मेरी मदद करे |धन्यवाद |


भाई अशोक जी, कृपया सूत्र का लिंक उपलब्ध करवा दीजिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अतिउत्तम मित्र!
> 
> मै थोड़ी अपनी जानकारी भी जोड़े देता हूँ कि यदि होस्टिंग में वेबसाईट के URL को www के साथ जोड़ा गया है तो यह समस्या नहीं आती क्यूंकि आज कल ब्राउजर बिना www वाले URL को भी redirect कर देते है लेकिन समस्या तब आती है जब वेबमास्टर अनजाने में बिना www जोड़े URL सेट कर देते है | error code 301, इसका सीधा उपाय है .htaccess फाइल में परमानेंट redirect लगा देना |


बिल्कुल ठीक कहा अटल जी। 301 रीडायरेक्ट के द्वारा इस समस्या से छुटकारा मिल सकता है, मैंने यह सुझाव प्रबंधन को भी भेज दिया है, तीन-चार दिन भी हो गए हैं, देखते हैं वे कब तक कोई कदम उठाते हैं।

----------


## ashok-

> भाई अशोक जी, कृपया सूत्र का लिंक उपलब्ध करवा दीजिए।


ben ten जी * धर्म* के  ज्योतिष  सूत्र में प्रविष्टि न. ३७० में dev0034613 ने अपने हाथो के चित्र (संलग्न ४६०७६७ ......आदि ) भेजे है |मै उनको देख नही पा रहा हूँ |कृपया मदद करे | धन्यवाद |

----------


## ashok-

मै ज्योतिष सूत्र में कोई प्रविष्ठी लिखने पर वह सूत्र में दिखाई नही पड  रही है |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मै ज्योतिष सूत्र में कोई प्रविष्ठी लिखने पर वह सूत्र में दिखाई नही पड  रही है |


अशोक भाई, धर्म और मेरा भारत, ये दोनों विभाग अभी निगरानी में रखे गए हैं। आप पोस्ट कीजिए, यदि नियामक को लगा कि यह फोरम पर प्रदर्शित किए जाने योग्य है तो लगभग 15-20 मिनट अथवा एक-दो घंटे बाद सूत्र पर प्रदर्शित हो जाएगी।

----------


## ashok-

> अशोक भाई, धर्म और मेरा भारत, ये दोनों विभाग अभी निगरानी में रखे गए हैं। आप पोस्ट कीजिए, यदि नियामक को लगा कि यह फोरम पर प्रदर्शित किए जाने योग्य है तो लगभग 15-20 मिनट अथवा एक-दो घंटे बाद सूत्र पर प्रदर्शित हो जाएगी।


ben ten जी जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद |

----------


## ashok-

मै जब भी पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ निम्न लिखा हुआ आ रहा है इसका कारण क्या है ?
 Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting. 			
और न ही पम में भेजे हुए चित्र दिखाई पड़ते है  कृपया बताए | धन्यवाद |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मै जब भी पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ निम्न लिखा हुआ आ रहा है इसका कारण क्या है ?
>  Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting. 			
> और न ही पम में भेजे हुए चित्र दिखाई पड़ते है  कृपया बताए | धन्यवाद |


अशोक भाई जी, आपकी पोस्ट दिखाई नहीं दे रही है इसका कारण तो मैंने कल आपको बताया ही था रही बात कि व्यक्तिगत संदेश में चित्र न दिखाई देने कि तो मैं सोच रहा हूँ कि आप कंप्यूटर से अपलोड किए गए चित्र की बात कर रहे हैं। मैं आपको बता दूँ कि व्यक्तिगत संदेश में कंप्यूटर से चित्र अपलोड नहीं किए जा सकते हैं। यदि इंटरनेट से दिए गए चित्र भी व्यक्तिगत संदेश में नहीं दिखाई दे रहे हैं तो सूचित कीजिए।
आशा है आपके कुछ काम आया हूँ।

----------


## prem.p

मैंयहाँ नया हूँ.
कृपया मेरी मदद करो.
मैं एक कहानी antarvasna में भेजी है,मैंकैसेजान सकता हू अगरमेरी कहानीको अस्वीकार किया गया?
क्योंकि अगर कहानीकोअस्वीकार कर दिया गयाहै,तोमैंफिर सेकोशिश कर सकते हैं...

----------


## mantu007

> मैंयहाँ नया हूँ.
> कृपया मेरी मदद करो.
> मैं एक कहानी antarvasna में भेजी है,मैंकैसेजान सकता हू अगरमेरी कहानीको अस्वीकार किया गया?
> क्योंकि अगर कहानीकोअस्वीकार कर दिया गयाहै,तोमैंफिर सेकोशिश कर सकते हैं...


*
आपने कहानी का शीर्षक क्या लिखा था मित्र ?*

----------


## prem.p

> *
> आपने कहानी का शीर्षक क्या लिखा था मित्र ?*


"आनंद आया"
यह मेरीकहानी का शीर्षक है...

----------


## Shamma

जी मैं मोबाइल में हिंदी कैसे लिखें सूत्र कैसे ढून्ढ सकता हूँ जी?

----------


## Rajeev

> जी मैं मोबाइल में हिंदी कैसे लिखें सूत्र कैसे ढून्ढ सकता हूँ जी?


प्रिय शम्मा जी, मोबाइल से हिन्दी लिखा सरल कार्य नहीं है, इसके लिए आपका मोबाइल हिन्दी युक्त (हिन्दी सपोर्ट होना) होना अनिवार्य है |
अगर आपका मोबाइल हिन्दी भाषा को सपोर्ट करता है तभी आप मोबाइल से हिन्दी लिख सकते है, इस विषय पे ज्यादा जानकारी हेतु बेन जी से सम्पर्क करें एवं उन्हें अपने मोबाइल की सम्पूर्ण जानकारी दे |
और सूत्रों को खोजने के लिए इसमें सूत्र का नाम दे कर खोजे |

----------


## prem.p

एक कहानी भेजनेके बादइसे प्रकाशित करनेमै कितना समय लगता है?

----------


## Shamma

> प्रिय शम्मा जी, मोबाइल से हिन्दी लिखा सरल कार्य नहीं है, इसके लिए आपका मोबाइल हिन्दी युक्त (हिन्दी सपोर्ट होना) होना अनिवार्य है |
> अगर आपका मोबाइल हिन्दी भाषा को सपोर्ट करता है तभी आप मोबाइल से हिन्दी लिख सकते है, इस विषय पे ज्यादा जानकारी हेतु बेन जी से सम्पर्क करें एवं उन्हें अपने मोबाइल की सम्पूर्ण जानकारी दे |
> और सूत्रों को खोजने के लिए इसमें सूत्र का नाम दे कर खोजे |



सूत्र का लिंक देने का कष्ट करें

----------


## satya_anveshi

> सूत्र का लिंक देने का कष्ट करें


शमा जी ऐसा कोई सूत्र शायद फोरम पर मौजूद नहीं है। आप यदि मोबाइल फोन से हिंदी लिखना चाहती हैं तो जैसा कि राजीव भाई ने कहा है, आपके फोन में हिंदी समर्थन होना जरूरी है।

----------


## Badtameez

> शमा जी ऐसा कोई सूत्र शायद फोरम पर मौजूद नहीं है। आप यदि मोबाइल फोन से हिंदी लिखना चाहती हैं तो जैसा कि राजीव भाई ने कहा है, आपके फोन में हिंदी समर्थन होना जरूरी है।


'चाहती हैं नहीं 'चाहते हैं' क्योंकि ये लङके हैं।
और हाँ, ये बात सही है कि आप मोबाइल से हिन्दी लिखना चाहते हैं तो मोबाइल में हिन्दी का विकल्प होना आवश्यक है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> 'चाहती हैं नहीं 'चाहते हैं' क्योंकि ये लङके हैं।
> और हाँ, ये बात सही है कि आप मोबाइल से हिन्दी लिखना चाहते हैं तो मोबाइल में हिन्दी का विकल्प होना आवश्यक है।


ओह माफ कीजिए, मुझे शमा नाम से लगा ये लड़की हैं, वैसे शम्मी होता तो मैं भी पहचान जाता। ही हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## ashok-

> अशोक भाई, धर्म और मेरा भारत, ये दोनों विभाग अभी निगरानी में रखे गए हैं। आप पोस्ट कीजिए, यदि नियामक को लगा कि यह फोरम पर प्रदर्शित किए जाने योग्य है तो लगभग 15-20 मिनट अथवा एक-दो घंटे बाद सूत्र पर प्रदर्शित हो जाएगी।


ben ten जी मेरे लिखे पोस्ट अभी भी ज्योतिष सूत्र पर दिखाई नही पड़ रहे है |ऐसा होने का क्या कोई अन्य कारण है ? कृपया बताए |

----------


## onepolitician

> ben ten जी मेरे लिखे पोस्ट अभी भी ज्योतिष सूत्र पर दिखाई नही पड़ रहे है |ऐसा होने का क्या कोई अन्य कारण है ? कृपया बताए |


अशोक जी...आप के सूत्र को निगरानी मैं रखा है ! आप या कोई भी अगर प्रविस्थी करता है तोह वोह तभी प्रदर्शित होगी जब कोई नियामक ऑनलाइन होगा और वोह उसे अनुमति देगा !
यह इस लिए किया जाता है की धर्म विभाग पर कोई भी गलत प्रविस्थी ना करे !

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मेरी इस समस्या का समाधान किया जाए इस समस्या के लिए मैं कई बार प्रशासकों को भी प म कर चूका हूँ

क्या प्रशासकों के पास हमारे लिए समय नहीं है ?



जबकि कई सदस्य तीन तीन लाइन के हस्ताक्षर लगाये मिलते है ??????

----------


## Rajeev

> मेरी इस समस्या का समाधान किया जाए इस समस्या के लिए मैं कई बार प्रशासकों को भी प म कर चूका हूँ
> 
> क्या प्रशासकों के पास हमारे लिए समय नहीं है ?
> 
> 
> 
> जबकि कई सदस्य तीन तीन लाइन के हस्ताक्षर लगाये मिलते है ??????


हरयाणवी जी, आपको अपनी समस्या एक सूत्र में ही रखनी चाहिए |
कृपया आगे से ध्यान में रखे |
वैसे ये समस्या मुझे भी हैं| पता नहीं क्यों ?

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> हरयाणवी जी, आपको अपनी समस्या एक सूत्र में ही रखनी चाहिए |
> कृपया आगे से ध्यान में रखे |
> वैसे ये समस्या मुझे भी हैं| पता नहीं क्यों ?


आपके आदेश का पालन किया गया महोदय अब तो हल निकाल दो ......

----------


## arihantshah

मेरे कोम्पुटर से डायरेक्ट फोटो अपलोड क्यू नहीं होती संलग्न चित्र का सहारा लेना पड़ता हे ऐसा क्यू ?

----------


## RANAJI1982

मै मनोज भाई को रेपो क्यो नही दे पा रहा हूँ ये मैसेज आ रहा है जी .....................You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dark Rider again.

----------


## Rajeev

> मै मनोज भाई को रेपो क्यो नही दे पा रहा हूँ ये मैसेज आ रहा है जी .....................You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dark Rider again.


एक ही सदस्य को पुनः रेप्युटेशन देने से पहले आपको 5 अन्य सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे |

----------


## RANAJI1982

> एक ही सदस्य को पुनः रेप्युटेशन देने से पहले आपको 5 अन्य सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे |


धन्यवाद राजीव जी...............

----------


## college_boy

jab bi main mobile se online hota hoon to kisi bi thread mein post ni kar pata hoon...help me pls regarding dis....

----------


## Rajeev

> धन्यवाद राजीव जी...............


धन्यवाद से काम नहीं होगा दिनेश जी, कुछ और भी देना होगा |

----------


## Rajeev

> jab bi main mobile se online hota hoon to kisi bi thread mein post ni kar pata hoon...help me pls regarding dis....


इस विषय पे बेन जी से सहायता मांगे, वो भी मोबाइल से लोगिन होते हैं|
इसलिए उन्हें इस विषय पे ज्यादा ज्ञात होगा |

----------


## badboy123455

> मेरी इस समस्या का समाधान किया जाए इस समस्या के लिए मैं कई बार प्रशासकों को भी प म कर चूका हूँ
> 
> क्या प्रशासकों के पास हमारे लिए समय नहीं है ?
> 
> 
> 
> जबकि कई सदस्य तीन तीन लाइन के हस्ताक्षर लगाये मिलते है ??????


*वैसे तो स्मयली भी एक पोस्ट में चार ही अलाऊ हे ,पर कई सदस्यों के हस्ताक्षर में ही दस दस स्माय्ली लगी हुई हे :question::question:*

----------


## sangita_sharma

> मेरे कोम्पुटर से डायरेक्ट फोटो अपलोड क्यू नहीं होती संलग्न चित्र का सहारा लेना पड़ता हे ऐसा क्यू ?


आपकी समस्या का शीघ्र समाधान  किया जायेगा मित्र

----------


## college_boy

jab bi main mobile se online hota hoon to kisi bi thread mein  post ni kar pata hoon...aur na hi kisi ko pvt. msg kar pata hoon...help  me pls regarding dis....

----------


## college_boy

jab bi main mobile se online hota hoon to kisi bi thread mein  post ni kar pata hoon...aur na hi kisi ko pvt. msg kar pata hoon...help  me pls regarding dis....

----------


## Random user

apna naam kese chenge karu??

----------


## draculla

> apna naam kese chenge karu??


नीचे दिए हुए लिंक पर जाये...

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...9&goto=newpost

----------


## RANAJI1982

( १ ) मै ये जानना चाहता हूँ ! कि यहाँ गालियाँ देने के लिये कौन सा मंच है( २ ) किसी दूसरे सूत्र की किसी पोस्ट को कोट करके अन्य सूत्र मे कैसे ले जा पायेगे

----------


## pathfinder

> ( १ ) मै ये जानना चाहता हूँ ! कि यहाँ गालियाँ देने के लिये कौन सा मंच है( २ ) किसी दूसरे सूत्र की किसी पोस्ट को कोट करके अन्य सूत्र मे कैसे ले जा पायेगे


१-प्रिय दिनेश जी इस बार मंच पर गाली गलोच विभाग बनाया ही नहीं गया है इसलिए आपको शालीनता से ही अपनी प्रतिक्रिया देनी होगी |
२-सदस्य की पोस्ट को कोट करके मेसेज बॉक्स में लिखे गए टेक्स्ट को कोपी कर लीजिए उसके बाद अपने वांछित सूत्र के मेसेज बॉक्स में इसे पेस्ट कर दीजिए |

----------


## RANAJI1982

> १-प्रिय दिनेश जी इस बार मंच पर गाली गलोच विभाग बनाया ही नहीं गया है इसलिए आपको शालीनता से ही अपनी प्रतिक्रिया देनी होगी |
> २-सदस्य की पोस्ट को कोट करके मेसेज बॉक्स में लिखे गए टेक्स्ट को कोपी कर लीजिए उसके बाद अपने वांछित सूत्र के मेसेज बॉक्स में इसे पेस्ट कर दीजिए |




पाथ जी मदद के लिये आपका............धन्यवाद

----------


## prem.p

कृपया कोई मुझे बता सकते है,कहानी भेजने के बाद उसे प्रकाशित करने मे कितना समय लगेगा??

----------


## Badtameez

कोई ठोस रूप से जानकारी दे-
मेरे ई-मेल पर कोई संदेश न आये इसके लिए सेटिंग में क्या परिवर्तन करें?

----------


## Rajeev

> कोई ठोस रूप से जानकारी दे-
> मेरे ई-मेल पर कोई संदेश न आये इसके लिए सेटिंग में क्या परिवर्तन करें?


क्या आपको AVF की ओर से सन्देश आ रहे है एवं किस प्रकार के आ रहे हैं ?

----------


## Badtameez

> क्या आपको AVF की ओर से सन्देश आ रहे है एवं किस प्रकार के आ रहे हैं ?


मैं जिन-जिन सूत्रों में जा चुका हूँ उन सूत्रों में कोई भी टिप्पणी होने पर मेरे ईमेल पर  सूत्र के नाम के साथ टिप्पणियाँ दिख रही हैं।  मैसेज बाक्स बुरी तरब से भर गया है।

----------


## draculla

> मैं जिन-जिन सूत्रों में जा चुका हूँ उन सूत्रों में कोई भी टिप्पणी होने पर मेरे ईमेल पर  सूत्र के नाम के साथ टिप्पणियाँ दिख रही हैं।  मैसेज बाक्स बुरी तरब से भर गया है।


*बंधू सामान्य सेट्टिंग में जाकर Messaging & Notification section में जाये फिर Default Thread Subscription Mode में do not subscribe का option चुने.
आपकी समस्या खत्म हो जायेगी.*

----------


## Badtameez

> *बंधू सामान्य सेट्टिंग में जाकर Messaging & Notification section में जाये फिर Default Thread Subscription Mode में do not subscribe का option चुने.
> आपकी समस्या खत्म हो जायेगी.*


ये कर के थक गया हूँ, कोई लाभ नहीं है।

----------


## Dark Rider

> ये कर के थक गया हूँ, कोई लाभ नहीं है।


दो तिन मेल को सेलेक्ट करो , और उन्हें स्पैम का बटन दबा कर स्पैम में सेंड करो , , जीमेल नेक्स्ट टाइम से उन्हें खुद स्पैम बॉक्स में सेंड करने लगेगा |




देखिये मेरा स्पैम बॉक्स

----------


## khata9211

Niyamak ji....

jab bhi mein apne account se login karke forum mein pics dekhne ki kosis karta hu to jyadatar pic display hi nahi hote hai....waha pic ka name aur pic link hi dikhaye deta hai.. kripya help kariye.

----------


## draculla

> Niyamak ji....
> 
> jab bhi mein apne account se login karke forum mein pics dekhne ki kosis karta hu to jyadatar pic display hi nahi hote hai....waha pic ka name aur pic link hi dikhaye deta hai.. kripya help kariye.


यदि चित्र नहीं दिख रहा हो तो नीचे दिया हुआ तरीका अपनाये..
चित्र की जगह आपको को जो दिख रहा रहा उस पर राईट क्लिक करे.
राईट करने के बाद आपको फिर से लोगिन करना होगा.
लोगिन करने के बाद आप जो पेज देख रहे थे उस पेज पर वापस जा कर रीलोड करे.
अब आपको चित्र दिखने लगेगा.

----------


## Rajeev

> Niyamak ji....
> 
> jab bhi mein apne account se login karke forum mein pics dekhne ki kosis karta hu to jyadatar pic display hi nahi hote hai....waha pic ka name aur pic link hi dikhaye deta hai.. kripya help kariye.


ऊपर दिए गए यू आर एल से www. हटा दे |

----------


## Badtameez

> दो तिन मेल को सेलेक्ट करो , और उन्हें स्पैम का बटन दबा कर स्पैम में सेंड करो , , जीमेल नेक्स्ट टाइम से उन्हें खुद स्पैम बॉक्स में सेंड करने लगेगा |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> देखिये मेरा स्पैम बॉक्स


धन्यवाद !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Random user

मेरी पोस्ट नहीं दिखाइ दे रही है सत्यमेव जयते सूत्र में पोस्ट किया था दोपहर में लेकिन अभी तक नहीं दिखा

----------


## Rajeev

> मेरी पोस्ट नहीं दिखाइ दे रही है सत्यमेव जयते सूत्र में पोस्ट किया था दोपहर में लेकिन अभी तक नहीं दिखा


उपयुक्त पोस्ट देंखे।
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1162962

----------


## Random user

धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------


## MALLIKA

नियामक  जी मेरी मदद कीजिये !मेरे पोस्ट करने की जगह पर उसका ऑप्शन नहीं आ रहा है !न पोस्ट के वक़्त , न सन्देश में और ना ही go advanced में !इसको सही करने की कृपा करे !मैं कोई भी फोटो को अटैच नहीं कर पा रही हूँ ! और साथ ही और सारे ऑप्शन भी गायब हो गए है !

----------


## pathfinder

> नियामक  जी मेरी मदद कीजिये !मेरे पोस्ट करने की जगह पर उसका ऑप्शन नहीं आ रहा है !न पोस्ट के वक़्त , न सन्देश में और ना ही go advanced में !इसको सही करने की कृपा करे !मैं कोई भी फोटो को अटैच नहीं कर पा रही हूँ ! और साथ ही और सारे ऑप्शन भी गायब हो गए है !


प्रिय मल्लिका जी ,कृपया स्पष्ट कीजिये कि कौन सा विकल्प नहीं आ रहा है |

----------


## Random user

नियामक जी मेरी एक पोस्ट मैंने रविवार को पोस्ट की थी अभी तक नई दिखाई दे रई है यदि आप उसे नहीं दिखा रहे है (छिपाने के लिए कुछ था तो नहीं) तो कृपया वह पोस्ट में जो मैंने लिखा था मुझे पम के द्वारा भेज दीजिए।

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_महोदय
मै ये कैसे जान सकता हु की मुझे किस सदस्य ने रेपो दिया है ...???
कृपया इस सम्बंद में मदद करे ... धन्यवाद _ :book:

----------


## calvitf

> _महोदय
> मै ये कैसे जान सकता हु की मुझे किस सदस्य ने रेपो दिया है ...???
> कृपया इस सम्बंद में मदद करे ... धन्यवाद _ :book:


ऊपर आपके कंप्यूटर पर दाहिने हाथ पर निर्गम के पास अँग्रेजी मे सेटिंग लिखा है उसी को क्लिक करें और देखे की किस किस ने आपको सम्मान दिया है

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_महोदय
मै जब भी किसी भी सूत्र पर जा रहा हु तो वे खुद-ब-खुद subscrip हो जा रहा है ...
कृपया इस पर द्यान दे. और इस समस्या का समादान करे... धन्यवाद _ central 141

----------


## thenawnitkumar

> ऊपर आपके कंप्यूटर पर दाहिने हाथ पर निर्गम के पास अँग्रेजी मे सेटिंग लिखा है उसी को क्लिक करें और देखे की किस किस ने आपको सम्मान दिया है


_धन्यवाद महोदय ..._ :salut:

----------


## Rajeev

> _महोदय
> मै जब भी किसी भी सूत्र पर जा रहा हु तो वे खुद-ब-खुद subscrip हो जा रहा है ...
> कृपया इस पर द्यान दे. और इस समस्या का समादान करे... धन्यवाद _ central 141


इस लिंक में जा कर Do not subscribe विकल्प चयन करके सेव चेन्जेस पर क्लिक करें।

----------


## thenawnitkumar

> इस लिंक में जा कर Do not subscribe विकल्प चयन करके सेव चेन्जेस पर क्लिक करें।


महोदय 
आप के बताये गए तरीको से सेटिंग में बदलाव कर दिए है ...
आप के इस अनमोल सहयोग के लिए बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद आप का ... :salut:

----------


## Shri Vijay

किसी भी सदस्य के नाम के नीचे जो हरे बल्ब बने होते हैं उन पर कर्सर ले जाने पर एक वाक्य दिखाई देता है. नीचे कुछ उदाहरण हैं:
Draculla is just really nice
Shravan is just really nice 
Man-vakil is just really nice
Onepolitician is a jewel in the rough 
Falguni is a jewel in the rough 
shashi009 is a jewel in the rough
Badboy123455 is a glorious beacon of light
dkj is a glorious beacon of light 
Mallika is a glorious beacon of light 
alysweety is a glorious beacon of light
amol05 is a glorious beacon of light
atinder is on a distinguished road

क्या इन वाक्यों का कुछ अर्थ है? क्या ये प्रविष्टियों की संख्या पर आधारित हैं या गुणवत्ता पर या दोनों पर?

----------


## THE RAZ

*मैंने एक सूत्र wonder wild लाइफ  के नाम से गरम विभाग में बनाया है गलती से कृपया उसे सामान्य विभाग में ट्रान्सफर कर दें ...................... और करके मुझे सूचित करने की कृपा करें .............*

----------


## sangita_sharma

सूत्र विश्व दर्शन विभाग में प्रेषित किया गया http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13961

----------


## THE RAZ

> सूत्र विश्व दर्शन विभाग में प्रेषित किया गया http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13961



*धन्यवाद नियामिका जी ........................*

----------


## Badtameez

कृपया मेरी भी समस्या का समाधान करें-
अपने सूत्रों को बन्द अथवा समाप्त करवाने के लिए क्या करना पड़ेगा?

----------


## Mukul00

मित्र ये रेपो कैसे देते हैँ

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र ये रेपो कैसे देते हैँ


मित्र आप यहाँ जाएँ । उपयुक्त लिंक में हमारे फोरम की नियामिका जी उर्फ़ स्लिमसीमा जी ने विस्तारपूर्वक बताया है की रेपो कैसे दिया जाता है ।
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post920133

----------


## Munneraja

पाथ जी को मैंने कहा था कि मेरी उपाधि मैं हमेशा सदस्य ही रखना चाहूँगा 
अभी एकाध दिनों में ही मेरी उपाधि में परिवर्तन हुआ है जो मुझे मंजूर नहीं है
कृपया मेरी उपाधि को पुनः सदस्य ही कर दिया जाये...

----------


## Bhai G

नियामक जी , कल चौपाल पर जो हुआ उस विषय पर मुझे प्रबंधन से कुछ कहना है

----------


## groopji

> नियामक जी , कल चौपाल पर जो हुआ उस विषय पर मुझे प्रबंधन से कुछ कहना है


बीती ताहि बिसारि के आगे की सुधि लेई 

फिर भी आप नि:संकोच कहें

----------


## BP Mishra

इस मंच के सूत्रो के संदेश द्वारा मेरा ईमेल आई डी का इनबाक्स भरा रहता है । मंच के संदेश मेल बाक्स मे न जाए इसके लिए क्या करे?

----------


## Bhai G

बीती ताहि को बिसार तो नहीं सकता 
लेकिन उसे दिल पे भी नहीं लिया है 
मुझे प्रबंधन से कुछ पूछना है 


> बीती ताहि बिसारि के आगे की सुधि लेई 
> 
> फिर भी आप नि:संकोच कहें

----------


## thenawnitkumar

> इस मंच के सूत्रो के संदेश द्वारा मेरा ईमेल आई डी का इनबाक्स भरा रहता है । मंच के संदेश मेल बाक्स मे न जाए इसके लिए क्या करे?


_सर
इसका उपाय तो आप के मेल में ही दिया रहता है...
अपने मेल का नीचे वाला लाईन पढ़ कर उसे क्लिक कर दे... जिस में या लिखा रहता है की आप इसे छोड़ सकते है..._ :book:

----------


## Hmahto

मैं अपना अकाउंट हमेशा के लिए बंद करना चाहता हूँ, कृपया मेरा अकाउंट डिलीट कर दें.
धन्यवाद!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

कृपया मदद करें...
निम्न चित्र ... छमा करें.. लिंक लिखें 
मुझे फोरम इस प्रकार दिखाई दे रहा है !
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/hosl8

----------


## AVF000

आपने मोबाईल स्टाईल पर सेट किया है। उसे पुनः डिफाल्ट पर सेट करें।


> कृपया मदद करें...
> निम्न चित्र ... छमा करें.. लिंक लिखें 
> मुझे फोरम इस प्रकार दिखाई दे रहा है !
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/hosl8

----------


## Rajeev

> कृपया मदद करें...
> निम्न चित्र ... छमा करें.. लिंक लिखें 
> मुझे फोरम इस प्रकार दिखाई दे रहा है !
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/hosl8


हमसफ़र जी, आपने शायद अज्ञानता-वश मोबाइल स्टाइल का विकल्प आरम्भ कर दिया है ।
जिसमे अभी आपका " फुल साईट " का विकल्प भी कार्य नहीं कर रहा होगा । (क्योंकि मैंने भी आपकी प्रविष्टि पढ़ने के बाद इसका अपने ऊपर प्रयोग करके समाधान ढूढ़ने का प्रयास किया था, ये वोही बात हो गयी की किसी को कुएं से बाहार निकालने के लिए खुद उस कुएं में चले जाएँ, ये तो बेवकूफी वाली बात हो गयी :pointlol:, मगर कभी-कभी मित्रों के लिए अपने पैर पर भी कुल्हाड़ी मारनी पड़ती है, मैं तो असमंझ में पड़ गया था की बाहार कैसे निकलू कोई विकल्प कार्य नहीं कर रहा था)
अंतिम में मैंने अपना तीर चलाया । अगर आप फायरफोक्स का उपयोग कर रहे है तो Ctrl+Shift+Del दबाएँ ।
और अपनी कुकीज़ एवं हिस्ट्री को साफ़ कर ले । आपकी समस्या समाप्त हो जाएँ शायद ।
क्योंकि मैंने अपने ऊपर अभी तुरंत प्रयोग किया है इसलिए कार्य करना चाहिए ।
आशा है की आगे भी आप जैसे अति विशिष्ट सदस्य की सेवा में तत्पर रहूँगा ।
धन्यवाद ।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

आपका कहना sahi हैं , मेने मोबाइल सेटअप सेट किया पर बहार नहीं निकल प् रहा हूँ...
आपके कथन अनुसार एषा करके  देकता हूँ..
यदि कार्य हुआ तो आपको  यहीं सूचित कर दूंगा ...
धन्यवाद 
par maine karke dekha ... but no result

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

पर ये कैसे संभव hoga मित्र ????
मित्र राजीव ke anusaar maine kary karke dekh लिया है, पर कुछ nahi हुआ !
कृपया विस्तार से samjhaye

----------


## satya_anveshi

> पर ये कैसे संभव hoga मित्र ????
> मित्र राजीव ke anusaar maine kary karke dekh लिया है, पर कुछ nahi हुआ !
> कृपया विस्तार से samjhaye


भाई जी, आप निम्न कड़ी पर जाएँ और फिर
http://forum.hindivichar.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
Forum Skin: विभाग में जो ड्रॉप डाउन मेनू है उसमें से default style को चुन लीजिए। इसके बाद सेव कर लीजिए।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

पर  यहाँ तो ये आ रहा हे !

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/u68xd

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

क्या कोई मदद करेगा ????

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> क्या कोई मदद करेगा ????


चलिए कोई गिला नहीं , मदद न mili तो न सही !
काफी समय वाद फोरम पे आया !
सधन्यवाद... सभी ko

----------


## Rajeev

> पर ये कैसे संभव hoga मित्र ????
> मित्र राजीव ke anusaar maine kary karke dekh लिया है, पर कुछ nahi हुआ !
> कृपया विस्तार से samjhaye


क्षमा करें हमसफ़र जी, कल मैं रात्रि को मोबाइल से होने के कारण आपके प्रश्न का उत्तर नहीं दे पाया था ।
Ctrl+Shift+Del दबाने के बाद एक ऐसी विण्डो खुलेगी ।
उसमे " एवरीथिंग " विकल्प का चयन करें जिससे वो विण्डो थोड़ी बड़ी हो जायेंगी और उसमे कुकीज़, हिस्ट्री आदि के भी विकल्प दिखेंगे ।
उन्हें वैसे ही छोड़ दे और " क्लीयर नाओ " पर का चयन करें ।
फिर बताएं ....

----------


## prem guru

गुरूजी / नियामक जी

मैं एक नया सुत्र बनाना चाहता हूँ पर वहाँ लिखा आ रहा है :

you may not post new thread

कृपया मुझे बताएं मैं सुत्र कैसे बनाऊं 

प्रेम माथुर

----------


## satya_anveshi

> गुरूजी / नियामक जी
> 
> मैं एक नया सुत्र बनाना चाहता हूँ पर वहाँ लिखा आ रहा है :
> 
> you may not post new thread
> 
> कृपया मुझे बताएं मैं सुत्र कैसे बनाऊं 
> 
> प्रेम माथुर


मित्र प्रेम जी, पहले अन्य सदस्यों के सूत्रों में टिप्पणी करके आप अपनी पोस्ट संख्या, जो कि अभी 55 है, को न्यूनतम 100 तक लेकर जाइए। इसके बाद आप भी अपना एक सूत्र बना पाएँगे।

----------


## pathfinder

> क्या कोई मदद करेगा ????


स्वागत प्रभारी जी की सुचना पर आपके अकाउंट की सेटिंग कल रात ही ठीक कर दी गयी थी |

----------


## kabeer mehra

आदरणीय गुरु जी /नियामक जी ,मै पिछले  २ दिवसों  से अन्तर्वासना में मन्मोहक चित्र में कोई चित्र नहीं देख पा रहा हू ,कृपया मेरा मार्ग दर्शन  करें,

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आदरणीय गुरु जी /नियामक जी ,मै पिछले  २ दिवसों  से अन्तर्वासना में मन्मोहक चित्र में कोई चित्र नहीं देख पा रहा हू ,कृपया मेरा मार्ग दर्शन  करें,


मित्र कबीर जी, यदि आप फोरम को विजिट करते समय www.forum.hindivichar.com का प्रयोग करते हैं तो आप इसका प्रयोग करने की बजाय forum.hindivichar.com का प्रयोग कीजिए। आपकी समस्या हल हो जाएगी।

----------


## munnuji11

आदरणीय नियामक जी, प्रयोगवश मैंने '*गीतगोविन्दम् : भावपुष्प*' नामक एक सूत्र '*क्या कैसे करें'* विभाग में बना दिया है।
निवेदन है कि उसे उससे सम्बधित विभाग *'धर्म'* अथवा *'साहित्य एवं ज्ञान की बातें'* में स्थानान्तरित करने की कृपा करें। 
                                                            सादर

----------


## Bhai G

प्रबंधन से आग्रह 

मुझे इन नए चौपाल प्रभारी से कुछ समस्याए आ रही है .
जब से इनको चौपाल प्रभारी का पद मिला है ये अत्यधिक मगरूर हो गई है 
हम दोस्त लोग आपस में गप्पे लगाया करते थे चौपाल पर, जो इन्हें पसंद नहीं था, मेने चौपाल छोड़ दिया 
नए सिरे से हम लोग "महतो जी का दालान" नमक सूत्र पर एकत्रित होने लगेअब इनको वहां भी प्रोब्लम है 
रोज कोई न कोई लफड़ा हो रहा है , आज तो हद कर दी इन्होने 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show... 						
इस सूत्र पर इन्होने साफ़ साफ़ कह दिया है की हम पर नजर रखा ही इनका काम हे 
इन्हें हमारे बात करने पर एतराज है
इन्हें हमारे  हंसने पर भी एतराज है 
आप अगर आज की पोस्ट देखते है तो आपको सारा मामला पता चल जायेगा .
कहना सभी को आता है, बाकि आप  समझ सकते है

----------


## amol05

*मुझे नहीं लगता की भाई जो कह रहे है उसमे कुछ सत्यता है, ये सब कुछ वाचारिक मतभेद का माला है और कुछ नहीं अगर कोई नियम तोड़ता है तो प्रभारी कम उसको रोकना है ही वो किसी को अछा लगे या बुरा और कौन सही है या कौन गलत ...इसका निर्णय निष्पक्ष होना चईये ...हम तो सारी मिति या एडीट की हुयी पोस्ट पद नहीं सकते परन्तु प्रबंधन ये काम कर सकता है 

तो प्रबंधन  जो भी निर्णय ले वो सभी पोस्तो को ध्यान में रकते हुए ले ....में किसी के पक्ष की नहीं बात कर रहा कोई भी गलत हो सकता है पर* *प्रबंधन** देख सकता है की कौन गलत है और कौन सही ...*

----------


## Bhai G

अमोल जी , आप अगर कल की सारी दालान की पोस्ट  देखते तो आप भी समझ जाते की ये जान बुझकर बार बार उकसा रही है 
लेकिन अब ये आपके और मेरे लिए संभव नहीं है क्योकि काफी पोस्ट एडिट हो चुकी है 
प्रबंधन चाहे तो यह देख सकता है और निष्पक्ष निर्णय  कर सकता है

----------


## Bhai G

ये देखिये चौपाल की एक पोस्ट क्या यह चौपाल की मर्यादा के अनुकूल है वो भी चौपाल प्रभारी के द्वारा 
e: चौपाल  
 Originally Posted by *Triple-S HARYANVI*  
ना ..ना... ये वाला अवतार नहीं जमा, मेरी और से इस अवतार को नेगेटिव रेपो.....:(




वो क्या है की ..............मेर वो वाला *अवतार* देखते ही लोग *डिस्चार्ज* हो जाते थे !इस लिए बदलना पड़ा !


बात को समझ गए होंगे !

----------


## AVF000

_प्रबंधन,
क्या इन "अन्तर्वासना फोरम रूल्स" अंग्रेंजी वाले का हिन्दी रूपान्तरण बताया जा सकता है?

_

----------


## deshpremi

क्या चौपाल प्रभारी को सभी से एक समान व्यवहार के लिए कहना विवाद है 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...67#post1367867

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...75#post1367875
 Quote Originally Posted by satyamji View Post
मल्लिका जी कृपया किसी भी सदस्य को इस तरह नाम से संबोधित ना करें इससे ये पता चलता है कि आप की मनोस्थिति आपके नियंत्रण से बाहर हो रही है.
एक गिलास ठंडा पानी पीकर मेरी बात पर फिर से गौर करें.
मित्र सत्यम जी सही कह रहे है आप !


मैं नाम नहीं लेना चाहती थी पर पता नहीं क्यूँ देशप्रेमी जी आते ही मेरी प्रविष्टी पर विवाद खड़ा करने की कोशिश करते है !
जबकि इनसे कभी भी मेर५इ कोई बात नहीं हुई है !
बिना बात को समझे ,,,, बिना बात को जाने ये एक तरफ़ा बात करते है !
अब इसको मैं क्या समझूँ !

*नियामकों से अनुरोध की वो मेरी चौपाल पर की गई प्रविष्टियाँ देख सकते है और अगर किसी पदासीन को एक सा व्यवहार करने के लिए कहना विवाद है तो मुझे इस विवाद का कोई गिला नहीं है* 

प्रबंधन से अनुरोध की वो सम्बंधित पदवीधारी को उचित दिशा निर्देश दे अगर चाहे तो 




> प्रबंधन से आग्रह 
> 
> मुझे इन नए चौपाल प्रभारी से कुछ समस्याए आ रही है .
> जब से इनको चौपाल प्रभारी का पद मिला है ये अत्यधिक मगरूर हो गई है 
> हम दोस्त लोग आपस में गप्पे लगाया करते थे चौपाल पर, जो इन्हें पसंद नहीं था, मेने चौपाल छोड़ दिया 
> नए सिरे से हम लोग "महतो जी का दालान" नमक सूत्र पर एकत्रित होने लगेअब इनको वहां भी प्रोब्लम है 
> रोज कोई न कोई लफड़ा हो रहा है , आज तो हद कर दी इन्होने 
> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show... 						
> इस सूत्र पर इन्होने साफ़ साफ़ कह दिया है की हम पर नजर रखा ही इनका काम हे 
> ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> _प्रबंधन,
> क्या इन "अन्तर्वासना फोरम रूल्स" अंग्रेंजी वाले का हिन्दी रूपान्तरण बताया जा सकता है?
> 
> _


_आशा करता हु प्रबंधन इस और अवस्य ध्यान देगा !_

----------


## Bhai G

कृपया जवाब दीजिये 

मुझे दो दिन हो गए पोस्ट  किये हुए 


> प्रबंधन से आग्रह 
> 
> मुझे इन नए चौपाल प्रभारी से कुछ समस्याए आ रही है .
> जब से इनको चौपाल प्रभारी का पद मिला है ये अत्यधिक मगरूर हो गई है 
> हम दोस्त लोग आपस में गप्पे लगाया करते थे चौपाल पर, जो इन्हें पसंद नहीं था, मेने चौपाल छोड़ दिया 
> नए सिरे से हम लोग "महतो जी का दालान" नमक सूत्र पर एकत्रित होने लगेअब इनको वहां भी प्रोब्लम है 
> रोज कोई न कोई लफड़ा हो रहा है , आज तो हद कर दी इन्होने 
> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...                         
> इस सूत्र पर इन्होने साफ़ साफ़ कह दिया है की हम पर नजर रखा ही इनका काम हे 
> ...





> ये देखिये चौपाल की एक पोस्ट क्या यह चौपाल की मर्यादा के अनुकूल है वो भी चौपाल प्रभारी के द्वारा 
> e: चौपाल
>  Originally Posted by *Triple-S HARYANVI*  
> ना ..ना... ये वाला अवतार नहीं जमा, मेरी और से इस अवतार को नेगेटिव रेपो.....:(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> वो क्या है की ..............मेर वो वाला *अवतार* देखते ही लोग *डिस्चार्ज* हो जाते थे !इस लिए बदलना पड़ा !
> ...

----------


## Ranveer

> _प्रबंधन,
> क्या इन "अन्तर्वासना फोरम रूल्स" अंग्रेंजी वाले का हिन्दी रूपान्तरण बताया जा सकता है?
> 
> _


मित्र , 
इसके हिन्दी रूपान्तरण के लिए आप प्रशासक जी से व्यक्तिगत संदेश द्वारा संपर्क करे । 
हमारी अँग्रेजी कमजोर है अतः हम बताने मे असमर्थ हैं । 
धन्यवाद ।

----------


## AVF000

_प्रतिक्रिया के लिये आभार मित्र,
यदि आप अपने पद "मध्यस्थ" का सही उपयोग करते हुये इस कार्य में हमारी मदद करेंगे तो हम सभी सदस्य आपके आभारी होगें। 
शायद आपकी नियुक्ति का कारण भी यही है। आपकी सीधी पहुच है और कार्य जल्दी हो जाना है।
धन्यवाद।_


> मित्र , 
> इसके हिन्दी रूपान्तरण के लिए आप प्रशासक जी से व्यक्तिगत संदेश द्वारा संपर्क करे । 
> हमारी अँग्रेजी कमजोर है अतः हम बताने मे असमर्थ हैं । 
> धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Rowdyrathore

> *इसी तरह से ये  मेरे सूत्र पर भी बबाल कर रही है, क्या पदाधिकारी ko असब्य भाषा सोभा देती है !
> इनका अधिकार क्षेत्र से मुक्त किया जाये और किसी नए नाम पर विचार किया जाये !*


हम सहमत हे.............

----------


## mera naam jocker

> ये देखिये चौपाल की एक पोस्ट क्या यह चौपाल की मर्यादा के अनुकूल है वो भी चौपाल प्रभारी के द्वारा  e: चौपाल    Originally Posted by *Triple-S HARYANVI*   ना ..ना... ये वाला अवतार नहीं जमा, मेरी और से इस अवतार को नेगेटिव रेपो.....:(     वो क्या है की ..............मेर वो वाला *अवतार* देखते ही लोग *डिस्चार्ज* हो जाते थे !इस लिए बदलना पड़ा ! बात को समझ गए होंगे !


   मैंने भी देखी थी वो पोस्ट पर ये सोच कर पूरा जबाब नहीं दिया की ....................पोस्ट वाले किसी भी तरह की एंट्री लिख सकते होंगे उन पर कोई एक्शन नहीं लिया जाता होगा मेरी समस्या पर भी अभी तक कोई जबाब नहीं आया मुझे तो नहीं लगता की आपका भी कोई जबाब आएगा

----------


## Rowdyrathore

> _वो क्या है की ..............मेर वो वाला_ _अवतार_ _देखते ही लोग__डिस्चार्ज_ _हो जाते थे !__इस लिए बदलना पड़ा !__बात को समझ गए होंगे !_


प्रभारी ऐसे अश्लीलताओं की सीमा पार करने वाले शब्दों का प्रयोग करती हे ,,,,:confused:

----------


## MALLIKA

> हम सहमत हे.............





> मैंने भी देखी थी वो पोस्ट पर ये सोच कर पूरा जबाब नहीं दिया की ....................पोस्ट वाले किसी भी तरह की एंट्री लिख सकते होंगे उन पर कोई एक्शन नहीं लिया जाता होगा मेरी समस्या पर भी अभी तक कोई जबाब नहीं आया मुझे तो नहीं लगता की आपका भी कोई जबाब आएगा





> प्रभारी ऐसे अश्लीलताओं की सीमा पार करने वाले शब्दों का प्रयोग करती हे ,,,,:confused:


मित्रो मुझे ये नहीं समझ आ रहा है की आप लोगो को इस *डिस्चार्ज* शब्द से परेशानी है या मुझसे ???
क्यूंकि यहाँ उन  सदस्य की पोस्ट आ रही है जो उस वक़्त वहा नहीं थे !
और हर जगह इसी पोस्ट को प्रचारित  किया जा रहा है !


इसका जवाब मैंने चौपाल पर ही दिया था !


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...68#post1367768
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=6&page=29976


पोस्ट संख्या 299138 तथा 299759 देखें !
उम्मीद करती हूँ की आप सभी मित्र बात को सही ढंग से समझेंगे  !

----------


## mera naam jocker

> मित्रो मुझे ये नहीं समझ आ रहा है की आप लोगो को इस *डिस्चार्ज* शब्द से परेशानी है या मुझसे ??? क्यूंकि यहाँ उन  सदस्य की पोस्ट आ रही है जो उस वक़्त वहा नहीं थे ! और हर जगह इसी पोस्ट को प्रचारित  किया जा रहा है ! इसका जवाब मैंने चौपाल पर ही दिया था ! http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...68#post1367768 पोस्ट संख्या 299138 तथा 299759 देखें ! उम्मीद करती हूँ की आप सभी मित्र बात को सही ढंग से समझेंगे  !


   मोहतरमा अगर वो शब्द विवादित नहीं थे तो आपने उन्हें एडिट क्यों किया ............................................. आप उस पोस्ट के बारे में क्यों नहीं लिख रही है ........................ क्या आपको नहीं लगता की चौपाल की मर्यादा को  ध्यान में रखते हुए ही आपको पोस्ट करनी चाहिए थी ..................................... डबल मीनिंग वाले तो बहुत से शब्द हैं .......................... अगर मुझे बेन नहीं किया जाए तो मै वहाँ ऐसे बहुत से वाक्य और शब्द लिख सकता हूँ....................... इतना होने पर भी आप सोरी बोलने की जगह कुतर्क किए जा रही है ...................................... आपको ध्यान रहना चाहिए की आपके माफ़ी नहीं मांगने से .................................... एक नई द्विअर्थी संवाद की पारंपर को जन्म दिया जा सकता है

----------


## MALLIKA

> *मोहतरमा अगर वो शब्द विवादित नहीं थे तो आपने उन्हें एडिट क्यों किया* ............................................. आप उस पोस्ट के बारे में क्यों नहीं लिख रही है ........................ क्या आपको नहीं लगता की चौपाल की मर्यादा को  ध्यान में रखते हुए ही आपको पोस्ट करनी चाहिए थी ..................................... डबल मीनिंग वाले तो बहुत से शब्द हैं .......................... अगर मुझे बेन नहीं किया जाए तो मै वहाँ ऐसे बहुत से वाक्य और शब्द लिख सकता हूँ


मित्र  कुछ सदस्य इस शब्द को लेकर विवाद करने लगे
तो मुझे लगा की सदस्यों की बात ही मान कर उस शब्द हो ही हटा दिया जाए !
बस मित्र ,,,, आप मित्रो का दिल रखने के लिए उस वक़्त मुझसे ये गलती हो गयी !

----------


## mera naam jocker

> मित्र  कुछ सदस्य इस शब्द को लेकर विवाद करने लगे  तो मुझे लगा की सदस्यों की बात ही मान कर उस शब्द हो ही हटा दिया जाए ! बस मित्र ,,,, आप मित्रो का दिल रखने के लिए उस वक़्त मुझसे ये गलती हो गयी !


  इसका मतलब आप ये स्वीकार कर रही है की आपने गलती की ....................... आपको थेंक्स  ..................................... पर मैंने यहाँ अड़ियल लोगों को भी देखा है जो सुनते नहीं ......................... बस नए सदस्य को दबाने में यकीन रखते हैं ................................सामान्  य पोस्ट पर भी infraction दे डालते हैं मैंने शिकायत भी की है पर किसी के कान में जूं नहीं रेंगती है    मोहतरमा ............................. सोरी बोलने से कोई छोटा नहीं हो जाता है ........................... आप मेरी नजर में बहुत बड़ी हो गई हैं अपनी गलती मान कर

----------


## pathfinder

> इसका मतलब आप ये स्वीकार कर रही है की आपने गलती की ....................... आपको थेंक्स  ..................................... पर मैंने यहाँ अड़ियल लोगों को भी देखा है जो सुनते नहीं ......................... बस नए सदस्य को दबाने में यकीन रखते हैं ................................सामान्  य पोस्ट पर भी infraction दे डालते हैं *मैंने शिकायत भी की है पर किसी के कान में जूं नहीं रेंगती है*    मोहतरमा ............................. सोरी बोलने से कोई छोटा नहीं हो जाता है ........................... आप मेरी नजर में बहुत बड़ी हो गई हैं अपनी गलती मान कर


मित्र इस समय आपके द्वारा उसी आईडी से पोस्टिंग किया जाना सिद्द करता है कि यहाँ कान पर जूं भी रेंगती है और न्यायपूर्ण कार्यवाही भी होती है |

----------


## Dark Rider

वैसे तनिक मै ही मदद कर सकूं , कौनसी लाइन का अर्थ जानना है या सम्पूर्ण अनुवाद करना होगा |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वैसे तनिक मै ही मदद कर सकूं , कौनसी लाइन का अर्थ जानना है या सम्पूर्ण अनुवाद करना होगा |


सम्पूर्ण रामायण ही अनुवादित कर दे भाई आप

----------


## vickky681

मुझे हस्ताक्षर नज़र नहीं आ रहे

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मुझे हस्ताक्षर नज़र नहीं आ रहे


यहाँ चेक करें >सेटिंग >समान्य सेटिंग >Thread Display Options>Visible Post Elements>Show Signatures  क्या ओप्शन आपने चेक किया हुआ है  ?

----------


## Raja44

नियामक जी कल मैँ कांस्य सदस्य था 5020 के लगभग पोस्ट थी आज वापस कर्मठ कैसे बन गया 50 पोस्ट कहां गयी PLS बतायेँ

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरी ३५०० पोस्ट कम क्यों है

----------


## deshpremi

आपका धन्यावाद मेरे साथ भी यही दिक्कत थी जो अब ठीक हो गई है 




> यहाँ चेक करें >सेटिंग >समान्य सेटिंग >Thread Display Options>Visible Post Elements>Show Signatures  क्या ओप्शन आपने चेक किया हुआ है  ?

----------


## vickky681

> यहाँ चेक करें >सेटिंग >समान्य सेटिंग >Thread Display Options>Visible Post Elements>Show Signatures  क्या ओप्शन आपने चेक किया हुआ है  ?


शुक्रिया मेरी प्रोब्लम सोल्व हो गयी है

----------


## nikky0007

मुझे यह जानना है की जब मैं सूत्र मैं कोई प्रविष्टी डालती हु तो ऊपर मेसेज बॉक्स मैं मिनिमम १२ वर्ड डालना जरुरी होता है.क्या कोई तरीका है की उस मेसेज बॉक्स मैं बिना कुछ डाले मैं प्रविष्टी डाल सकू.

----------


## Teach Guru

> मुझे यह जानना है की जब मैं सूत्र मैं कोई प्रविष्टी डालती हु तो ऊपर मेसेज बॉक्स मैं मिनिमम १२ वर्ड डालना जरुरी होता है.क्या कोई तरीका है की उस मेसेज बॉक्स मैं बिना कुछ डाले मैं प्रविष्टी डाल सकू.


मेरे हिसाब से ऐसा कोई तरीका नहीं है यदि आप तस्वीरो के सूत्र बनाते हो, और मेसेज बॉक्स मैं मिनिमम १२ वर्ड डालना जरुरी हो तो आप .......................... का प्रयोग भी कर सकते हैं.....

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मुझे यह जानना है की जब मैं सूत्र मैं कोई प्रविष्टी डालती हु तो ऊपर मेसेज बॉक्स मैं मिनिमम १२ वर्ड डालना जरुरी होता है.क्या कोई तरीका है की उस मेसेज बॉक्स मैं बिना कुछ डाले मैं प्रविष्टी डाल सकू.


*नियम के तहत प्रविष्टि में 12 वर्ड डालने जरुरी है .....
*
*बिना वर्ड डाले आप प्रविष्टि नहीं कर सकती .....*

----------


## nikky0007

> मेरे हिसाब से ऐसा कोई तरीका नहीं है यदि आप तस्वीरो के सूत्र बनाते हो, और मेसेज बॉक्स मैं मिनिमम १२ वर्ड डालना जरुरी हो तो आप .......................... का प्रयोग भी कर सकते हैं.....


धन्यवाद जानकारी के लिए पर मैं  जो तरीका आप बता रहे है वो ही उपयोग कर रही हु.इसीलिए मैंने पूछा की ऐसा न हो तो अच्छा होता

----------


## Bhai G

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...52&page=६२


इस सूत्र में काफी प्रविष्टियाँ विषय से हटकर हो रही है जबकि ये सूत्र नियामको द्वारा मोडरेट भी किया जा रहा है 

नियामको से आग्रह है की वो सूत्र के विषय की सामग्री को ही  पोस्ट करने की अनुमति दे

----------


## jeansex

नियामक गण , कृपया ध्यान दें . आज सेFormat Tools नहीं display आ रहा है , इस के कारण formatting नहीं हो पा रहा है। Attachment का Screenshot साथ में संलग्न है। इस error को अतिशीघ्र निवारण करने की चेष्टा करें।

----------


## ashwanimale

> नियामक गण , कृपया ध्यान दें . आज सेFormat Tools नहीं display आ रहा है , इस के कारण formatting नहीं हो पा रहा है। Attachment का Screenshot साथ में संलग्न है। इस error को अतिशीघ्र निवारण करने की चेष्टा करें।


मित्र, इस सुविधा के बगैर काम चलायें, तकनीकी विभाग के अधिकारी छुट्टी पर थे, आ जायेंगे तब सब कुछ यथावत हो सकेगा। समस्यायें कल से ही हैं, इन्हीं स्थितियों में काम चलायें, थैंक्यू रहेगा आपको।

----------


## jeansex

> मित्र, इस सुविधा के बगैर काम चलायें, तकनीकी विभाग के अधिकारी छुट्टी पर थे, आ जायेंगे तब सब कुछ यथावत हो सकेगा। समस्यायें कल से ही हैं, इन्हीं स्थितियों में काम चलायें, थैंक्यू रहेगा आपको।


 *मित्र Ashwanimale,  परन्तु ये समस्या तो सभी सदस्यों को नहीं आ रही है, जहाँ तक मेरा अनुमान है। ऐसा क्यों है के केवल कुछ सदस्यों को को ये कठिनाई हो रही है| वैसे भी आप नियामक गन के ओर से क्यों वक्तव्य दे रहे है ये मुझे आश्चर्य हो रहा है जब के उत्तर नियामक के तरफ से आये तो ज्यादा उचित रहता है।  धन्यवाद*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *मित्र Ashwanimale,  परन्तु ये समस्या तो सभी सदस्यों को नहीं आ रही है, जहाँ तक मेरा अनुमान है। ऐसा क्यों है के केवल कुछ सदस्यों को को ये कठिनाई हो रही है| वैसे भी आप नियामक गन के ओर से क्यों वक्तव्य दे रहे है ये मुझे आश्चर्य हो रहा है जब के उत्तर नियामक के तरफ से आये तो ज्यादा उचित रहता है।  धन्यवाद*


मित्र, नियामक जी से ही उत्तर चाहिये, तो उन्हें पीएम किया करें, सार्वजनिक रूप से प्रकट की गई समस्या का निदान करने की खुजली हो गई थी मुझे, क्षमा करें, अन्यथा न लें, यही रिक्वेस्ट है, और यह समस्या सभी सदस्यों को आ रही है कुछ सदस्यों को फोरम सम्बंधी प्रोगामिंग के कमांड याद हैं, उनकी पोस्ट देख कर लगता है कि उन्हें समस्या नहीं हैं, पर उन्हें भी समस्या हैं, और हां डबल क्लिक करके समस्या का दुष्प्रभाव कुछ हल्का हो जाता है, मैं आपका मित्र हूं, इसलिये मैं आपसे संवाद कर रहा, हूं, अन्यथा आज के जमाने में कौन-ध्यान देता है, अजनबियों की समस्याओं पर।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> नियामक गण , कृपया ध्यान दें . आज सेFormat Tools नहीं display आ रहा है , इस के कारण formatting नहीं हो पा रहा है। Attachment का Screenshot साथ में संलग्न है। इस error को अतिशीघ्र निवारण करने की चेष्टा करें।


 


> मित्र, इस सुविधा के बगैर काम चलायें, तकनीकी विभाग के अधिकारी छुट्टी पर थे, आ जायेंगे तब सब कुछ यथावत हो सकेगा। समस्यायें कल से ही हैं, इन्हीं स्थितियों में काम चलायें, थैंक्यू रहेगा आपको।


 


> *मित्र Ashwanimale,  परन्तु ये समस्या तो सभी सदस्यों को नहीं आ रही है, जहाँ तक मेरा अनुमान है। ऐसा क्यों है के केवल कुछ सदस्यों को को ये कठिनाई हो रही है| वैसे भी आप नियामक गन के ओर से क्यों वक्तव्य दे रहे है ये मुझे आश्चर्य हो रहा है जब के उत्तर नियामक के तरफ से आये तो ज्यादा उचित रहता है।  धन्यवाद*


 


> मित्र, नियामक जी से ही उत्तर चाहिये, तो उन्हें पीएम किया करें, सार्वजनिक रूप से प्रकट की गई समस्या का निदान करने की खुजली हो गई थी मुझे, क्षमा करें, अन्यथा न लें, यही रिक्वेस्ट है, और यह समस्या सभी सदस्यों को आ रही है कुछ सदस्यों को फोरम सम्बंधी प्रोगामिंग के कमांड याद हैं, उनकी पोस्ट देख कर लगता है कि उन्हें समस्या नहीं हैं, पर उन्हें भी समस्या हैं, और हां डबल क्लिक करके समस्या का दुष्प्रभाव कुछ हल्का हो जाता है, मैं आपका मित्र हूं, इसलिये मैं आपसे संवाद कर रहा, हूं, अन्यथा आज के जमाने में कौन-ध्यान देता है, अजनबियों की समस्याओं पर।


  मित्र जब तक समस्या का समाधान नहीं होता तब तक आप यहाँ से सहायता ले सकते हैं !  http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1701576

----------


## jeansex

> मित्र, नियामक जी से ही उत्तर चाहिये, तो उन्हें पीएम किया करें, सार्वजनिक रूप से प्रकट की गई समस्या का निदान करने की खुजली हो गई थी मुझे, क्षमा करें, अन्यथा न लें, यही रिक्वेस्ट है, और यह समस्या सभी सदस्यों को आ रही है कुछ सदस्यों को फोरम सम्बंधी प्रोगामिंग के कमांड याद हैं, उनकी पोस्ट देख कर लगता है कि उन्हें समस्या नहीं हैं, पर उन्हें भी समस्या हैं, और हां डबल क्लिक करके समस्या का दुष्प्रभाव कुछ हल्का हो जाता है, मैं आपका मित्र हूं, इसलिये मैं आपसे संवाद कर रहा, हूं, अन्यथा आज के जमाने में कौन-ध्यान देता है, अजनबियों की समस्याओं पर।


 *मित्र  Ashwanimale,  आप को काफी कुपित को गए। आप तो धन्यवाद के पात्र हैं की आप समस्याओं का निदान कर रहे हैं। मेरी निवेदन तो नियामक से है के वो भी हम प्रोयोक्ताओं के समस्यों के इस सार्वजनिक सूत्र के माध्यम से देखें और उसे हल करने की कोशिश करें। आपने कहा के मित्र हैं तो उस में रत्ती  बराबर कोई संदेह नहीं और आपसे आगे भी अपने समस्यों के निदान बारे में  अपेक्षित करता हूँ।  सधन्यवाद*  :nono::nono:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नियामक गण , कृपया ध्यान दें . आज सेFormat Tools नहीं display आ रहा है , इस के कारण formatting नहीं हो पा रहा है। Attachment का Screenshot साथ में संलग्न है। इस error को अतिशीघ्र निवारण करने की चेष्टा करें।


मित्र यहाँ से कुछ पेज पढ़ लीजिए..............
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=4955&page=214

----------


## satya_anveshi

किसी भी सदस्य को कोई समस्या हो तो सार्वजनिक रूप से बनाए गए सूत्रों में कह सकते हैं अथवा जल्दी ध्यान दिलाने के लिए पीएम भी कर सकते हैं। ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है कि अपनी बात पहुँचाने के लिए पीएम का ही उपयोग करें।

----------


## ashwanimale

> *मित्र  Ashwanimale,  आप को काफी कुपित को गए। आप तो धन्यवाद के पात्र हैं की आप समस्याओं का निदान कर रहे हैं। मेरी निवेदन तो नियामक से है के वो भी हम प्रोयोक्ताओं के समस्यों के इस सार्वजनिक सूत्र के माध्यम से देखें और उसे हल करने की कोशिश करें। आपने कहा के मित्र हैं तो उस में रत्ती  बराबर कोई संदेह नहीं और आपसे आगे भी अपने समस्यों के निदान बारे में  अपेक्षित करता हूँ।  सधन्यवाद*  :nono::nono:


मेरे मित्र को मेरी पोस्ट्स से 0.00001 प्रतिशत भी हर्ट हुआ हो या दुःख पहुंचा हो तो क्षमा करें,

----------


## jeansex

> Originally Posted by Noctis Lucis View Post क्या आपने कुकीज और कैचे क्लियर कर browser रिस्टार्ट कर देखा ?


 Restart & Cookies -cache clear कर लिया , problem जस के तस। कोई फायेदा नहीं

----------


## jeansex

> Restart & Cookies -cache clear कर लिया , problem जस के तस। कोई फायेदा नहीं


  :question::question::question::question:

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

इस समय फोरम पर कुछ अनचाही गतिविधियां हो रही हैं फोरम के तकनीकी प्रशासक को शिकायत की जा चुकी है लेकिन वे कुछ समय के लिए छुट्टी पर हैं मुझे भी कार्य में कुछ परेशानी आ रही हैं लेकिन तकनीकी प्रशासक के इन्तजार के अतिरिक्त और कोई रास्ता नहीं है. कृपया फोरम प्रबंधन के  साथ रहिये.....

----------


## dkgdkg

सर आप मेरा यूजर नाम बदल कर parvasi कर दे तो आभारी रहूँगा , मेरे द्धारा लिखे अनुभवों में भी काल्पनिक नाम डाल दे सुरीली ,सोनू ,संजना , दीपिका आदि नाम डाल दें

----------


## dkgdkg

सर आप मेरा यूजर नाम बदल कर parvasi कर दे तो आभारी रहूँगा , मेरे द्धारा लिखे अनुभवों में भी काल्पनिक नाम डाल दे सुरीली ,सोनू ,संजना , दीपिका आदि नाम डाल दें

----------


## dkgdkg

सर आप मेरा यूजर नाम बदल कर parvasi कर दे तो आभारी रहूँगा , मेरे द्धारा लिखे अनुभवों में भी काल्पनिक नाम डाल दे सुरीली ,सोनू ,संजना , दीपिका आदि नाम डाल दें

----------


## Munneraja

> सामान्य सेटिग्स > मैसेज एडिटर इंटरफेस > स्टेंडर्ड एडिटर
> फिर आप पैरा लिख पायेगे......


यदि आप पैरा में लाइने लिख रहे हैं और 
अलग अलग लाइन ले स्थान पर एक ही लाइन में आपकी प्रविष्टि आ रही है तो यह सेटिंग कीजिये
समस्या ठीक हो जायेगी

----------


## Munneraja

जैसा कि पूर्व के कुछ दिनों में कुछ अनचाही समस्याओं से हमारा सामान हो रहा है 
और प्रबंधन सदस्यों द्वारा कई स्थानों पर इन समस्याओं हेतु प्रविष्टियाँ की जा चुकी हैं 
इन में से कुछ यहाँ दर्शाई जा रही हैं 
१. चित्र के अपलोड होने में समस्या 
२. प्रविष्टि करते समय "reply with quote" का प्रयोग करते समय एक बार के स्थान पर दो बार डबल क्लिक करना पड़ रहा है.
३. रेपुटेशन नहीं दी जा सक रही है 
४. सूत्र के निर्माण में समस्या आ रही है 
इनके अतिरिक्त भी कुछ और समस्याएं हैं जो वर्तमान में फोरम पर कार्य करते समय या भ्रमण करते समय आ रही हैं.
शीघ्र निवारण के उपाय किये जा रहे हैं 
कृपया फोरम के साथ बने रहें ...
असुविधा के लिए खेद है

----------


## ravi chacha

> जैसा कि पूर्व के कुछ दिनों में कुछ अनचाही समस्याओं से हमारा सामान हो रहा है 
> और प्रबंधन सदस्यों द्वारा कई स्थानों पर इन समस्याओं हेतु प्रविष्टियाँ की जा चुकी हैं 
> इन में से कुछ यहाँ दर्शाई जा रही हैं 
> १. चित्र के अपलोड होने में समस्या 
> २. प्रविष्टि करते समय "reply with quote" का प्रयोग करते समय एक बार के स्थान पर दो बार डबल क्लिक करना पड़ रहा है.
> ३. रेपुटेशन नहीं दी जा सक रही है 
> ४. सूत्र के निर्माण में समस्या आ रही है 
> इनके अतिरिक्त भी कुछ और समस्याएं हैं जो वर्तमान में फोरम पर कार्य करते समय या भ्रमण करते समय आ रही हैं.
> शीघ्र निवारण के उपाय किये जा रहे हैं 
> ...








अब कुछ समस्या नहीं है फोरम पर

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> ...
> 
> 
> कहाँ भाई , जरा समजाओ तो  तो 
> 
> अब कुछ समस्या नहीं है फोरम पर


कहाँ भाई , जरा समजाओ तो  तो

----------


## Rajeev

> जैसा कि पूर्व के कुछ दिनों में कुछ अनचाही समस्याओं से हमारा सामान हो रहा है 
> और प्रबंधन सदस्यों द्वारा कई स्थानों पर इन समस्याओं हेतु प्रविष्टियाँ की जा चुकी हैं 
> इन में से कुछ यहाँ दर्शाई जा रही हैं 
> १. चित्र के अपलोड होने में समस्या 
> २. प्रविष्टि करते समय "reply with quote" का प्रयोग करते समय एक बार के स्थान पर दो बार डबल क्लिक करना पड़ रहा है.
> ३. रेपुटेशन नहीं दी जा सक रही है 
> ४. सूत्र के निर्माण में समस्या आ रही है 
> इनके अतिरिक्त भी कुछ और समस्याएं हैं जो वर्तमान में फोरम पर कार्य करते समय या भ्रमण करते समय आ रही हैं.
> शीघ्र निवारण के उपाय किये जा रहे हैं 
> ...


बड़े भैया का सहृदय धन्यवाद |
समस्या निवारण हेतु |

----------


## badboy123455

नियामकों कि मदद हेतु 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...09#post1718209

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

सूत्र को सब्सक्राइब करने का तरिका बताएं !

----------


## manojdjoshi

> सूत्र को सब्सक्राइब करने का तरिका बताएं !


आप अपने सूत्र में जाके चित्रानुसार प्रक्रिया करे

----------


## satya_anveshi

किसी भी सूत्र में यदि आप पोस्ट करते हैं तो वह आपके लिए अपने आप सबस्क्राइब हो जाता है।

----------


## agyani

> किसी भी सूत्र में यदि आप पोस्ट करते हैं तो वह आपके लिए अपने आप सबस्क्राइब हो जाता है।


नियामक जी क्या ऐसा हो सकता है कि पोस्ट भी करे और सबस्क्राईब ना हो, ऐसा तरिका है तो क्रपया बताए

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नियामक जी क्या ऐसा हो सकता है कि पोस्ट भी करे और सबस्क्राईब ना हो, ऐसा तरिका है तो क्रपया बताए


जी बिल्कुल मित्र ऐसा संभव है..............
आप जब किसी सूत्र को सबस्क्राइब न करना चाहें और उसमें पोस्ट भी करनी हो तो-
1 पोस्ट लिखने के बाद तुरंत उत्तर की जगह go advanced पर क्लिक करें।
2 यहाँ पर थोड़ा नीचे स्क्रोल करें और Subscription टाइटल के अंतर्गत
Subscribe to this thread and notify me of changes को अनमार्क (चेक बॉक्स से चेक हटा दें) कर दें।
3 अब पोस्ट कर दें।
करके देखें और समझ न आए तो फिर से पूछ लें।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*सिकायत १*
-----------------

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*सिकायत २ 
-----------------


*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*सिकायत ३
--------------


*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

कोई समाधान बताएं, मैं सही से लोगिन नहीं कर प् रहा हूँ और न ही सही से फोरम लोड हो रहा है !

----------


## ravi chacha

[QUOTE="Hamsafar+";1740186]कोई समाधान बताएं, मैं सही से लोगिन नहीं कर प् रहा हूँ और न ही सही से फोरम लोड हो रहा है ![/QUOTE]

[SIZE=3][COLOR="#0000FF"]भाई ये तो रोज का काम है  कुछ नई समस्या बताओ [/COLOR][/SIZE]

----------


## ravi chacha

> कोई समाधान बताएं, मैं सही से लोगिन नहीं कर प् रहा हूँ और न ही सही से फोरम लोड हो रहा है !


CCleaner
http://www.piriform.com/ 

इसे लोड करो भाई  ठीक होजायेगा

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> भाई ये तो रोज का काम है  कुछ नई समस्या बताओ


matlab ab roj nai nai समस्याए आ रही है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अरे भाई , दोस्तों ये सब सही करवाओ !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> CCleaner
> http://www.piriform.com/ 
> 
> इसे लोड करो भाई  ठीक होजायेगा


ये कोन से दबाई है रवि भाई !

----------


## ravi chacha

> ये कोन से दबाई है रवि भाई !


ये नगर निगम का सफाई  कर्मचारी  है भाई

----------


## ravi chacha

> ये कोन से दबाई है रवि भाई !


लाख दुखो की एक दबा  है  एक वार  खा कर तो देखो

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> लाख दुखो की एक दबा  है  एक वार  खा कर तो देखो


mujhe koi dukh nahi hai !

----------


## satya_anveshi

यदि फोरम सही से लोड नहीं हो रही हो तो एक बार ब्राउजर की केश क्लीयर कीजिए और लोग इन नहीं हो पा रहे हों तो कुकीज क्लीयर कीजिए।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> यदि फोरम सही से लोड नहीं हो रही हो तो एक बार ब्राउजर की केश क्लीयर कीजिए और लोग इन नहीं हो पा रहे हों तो कुकीज क्लीयर कीजिए।


फिर भी समस्या है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

विंडो एक्स पी + फायर फोक्स 

उपाय बताएं

----------


## ravi chacha

उबुन्तु  + फायर फोक्स 

उपाय बताएं

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> उबुन्तु  + फायर फोक्स 
> 
> उपाय बताएं


" *उबुन्तु* "
*ई कोन सी दबाई है !*

----------


## draculla

> " *उबुन्तु* "
> *ई कोन सी दबाई है !*


ये UBUNTU है लिनक्स ओपेराटिंग सिस्टम.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> ये UBUNTU है लिनक्स ओपेराटिंग सिस्टम.


मित्र इसमे क्या करना होता है ???

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मित्र इसमे क्या करना होता है ???


मित्र ये विंडोज की तरह का ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम हे आप इसे छोडिये 
मेरे हिसाब से आपको ये प्रॉब्लम तभी आती होगी जब आपके torrent या किसी अन्य डाउनलोडर से कोई फाइल डाउनलोड हो रही होगी जिससे browser को नेट स्पीड नहीं मिल पाती 
अगर आप कोईभी डाउनलोड नहीं कर रहे हे और ये समस्या आति हे तो एक बार आप देख लिजिये की आपके बिना इस्तेमाल के इन्टरनेट यूज़ तो नहीं हो रहा हे अगर बिना इस्तेमाल के नेट यूज़ हो रहा हे तो आपके pc में वायरस की संभावना हे सो एक बार चेक करले

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मित्र मेरे पास AVG Antivirus है ! क्या ये उपयुक्त नहीं है ! (लायसेंस वर्ज़न है मित्र )

----------


## manojdjoshi

> AVG Antivirus [/FONT]है ! क्या ये उपयुक्त नहीं है ! (लायसेंस वर्ज़न है मित्र )


बुरा मत मानियेगा मेरे हिसाब से avg और quick heal एंटीवायरस इतने पॉवर फुल नहीं हे आप एक बार dr web का cureit portable फ्री वर्शन से चेक कर लीजिये इसमें आपको avg को भी uninstall नहीं करना पड़ेगा

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*हस्ताक्षर में चित्र कैसे लगेगा !!!!!!*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> दोस्त मुझे तो नही पता है !


*कोई बात नहीं जी !!! जिसको पता होगा थोड़ी देर में वो आके बता देगा !!!!*

----------


## King_khan

> *हस्ताक्षर में चित्र कैसे लगेगा !!!!!!*


दोस्त मुझे तो नही पता है !

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ये क्या गजब हो रहा है ! आपकी पोस्ट मेरी पोस्ट से पहले कैसे ?


*ये अजब - गजब फोरम की कहानी है ये तो चलता ही रहता है !!!!*

----------


## King_khan

> *कोई बात नहीं जी !!! जिसको पता होगा थोड़ी देर में वो आके बता देगा !!!!*


ये क्या गजब हो रहा है ! आपकी पोस्ट मेरी पोस्ट से पहले कैसे ?

----------


## King_khan

> *ये अजब - गजब फोरम की कहानी है ये तो चलता ही रहता है !!!!*


सच मे बड़ा हैरतअंगेज कारनामे हो रहे हैँ !

----------


## ravi chacha

> सच मे बड़ा हैरतअंगेज कारनामे हो रहे हैँ !





> *ये अजब - गजब फोरम की कहानी है ये तो चलता ही रहता है !!!!*


हा हा हा हा  धीरे धीरे  आदत हो जाएगी सभी सदस्य को

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हा हा हा हा धीरे धीरे आदत हो जाएगी सभी सदस्य को


*अरे चाचा जी आप ही बता दो की हस्ताक्षर में चित्र कैसे लगेगा !!!*

----------


## agyani

प्रिय मित्रो आप चाहे अवतार लगाओ या हस्ताक्षर मे चित्र लगाए, ना तो हमे दिखता है ना ही देखना है, देखने लग गये तो हमारे ब्राउजर की स्पीड और ज्यादा धीमी हो जायेगी, जो हमे पसँद नही।धन्यवाद ।(निजी व्यक्तव्य)

----------


## draculla

> *हस्ताक्षर में चित्र कैसे लगेगा !!!!!!*



सेट्टिंग--->हस्ताक्षर सम्पादित करे--->चित्र देखे.




चित्र के अनुसार हस्ताक्षर वाला चित्र अपने कंप्यूटर से अपलोड करे.



इस चित्र में देखे आपको दाहिने तरफ insert signature picture का बटन दिखेगा, उस पर क्लिक करे.

इसके बाद अपलोड हुए चित्र पर right click करे और copy image location पर क्लिक करे और उसे edit window में [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC] के बीच में पेस्ट करके save signature का बटन दबा दें.
आपके हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लग जायेगा.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> सेट्टिंग--->हस्ताक्षर सम्पादित करे--->चित्र देखे.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> चित्र के अनुसार हस्ताक्षर वाला चित्र अपने कंप्यूटर से अपलोड करे.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला जी !!! आपके द्वारा बतायी गयी विधि से मैं चित्र लगाने में सफल हुआ !!! आपका एक बार फिर से धन्यवाद !!!*

----------


## draculla

> *धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला जी !!! आपके द्वारा बतायी गयी विधि से मैं चित्र लगाने में सफल हुआ !!! आपका एक बार फिर से धन्यवाद !!!*


आपका स्वागत है बंधू!!!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*फोरम के प्रिय मित्रों अब एक नई समस्या का सामना करना पद रहा है 
निम्न चित्र देखें !
*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *फोरम के प्रिय मित्रों अब एक नई समस्या का सामना करना पद रहा है 
> निम्न चित्र देखें !
> *


*लाल गोला को अभी छोड़ दे..
सिर्फ डिस्प्ले देखें !
और समस्या का समाधान कीजिये*

----------


## jeet6162

> सेट्टिंग--->हस्ताक्षर सम्पादित करे--->चित्र देखे.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> चित्र के अनुसार हस्ताक्षर वाला चित्र अपने कंप्यूटर से अपलोड करे.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ऐसे करने पर 
यह लिखा हुआ आता है 
आप चित्र अपलोड नही कर सकते है 
Allow Image BB CodeNo
Allow Video BB CodeNo
Allow Code BB CodeYes
Allow PHP BB CodeYes
Allow HTML BB CodeYes
Allow Quote BB CodeYes
Smilies देंYes
*Can Upload Images for SignatureNo
Can Upload Animated GIF for SignatureNo*

----------


## draculla

> ऐसे करने पर 
> यह लिखा हुआ आता है 
> आप चित्र अपलोड नही कर सकते है 
> Allow Image BB CodeNo
> Allow Video BB CodeNo
> Allow Code BB CodeYes
> Allow PHP BB CodeYes
> Allow HTML BB CodeYes
> Allow Quote BB CodeYes
> ...


जीत भाई आपको हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लगाने के लिए कम से कम ५००० पोस्ट करना पड़ेगा.
इसीलिए आप हस्ताक्षर में चित्र नहीं लगा पा रहे है!

----------


## jeet6162

> जीत भाई आपको हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लगाने के लिए कम से कम ५००० पोस्ट करना पड़ेगा.
> इसीलिए आप हस्ताक्षर में चित्र नहीं लगा पा रहे है!


इस का मतलब यह है की हमे अभी ओर दो तीन साल इंतेजार करना पडेगा 
हा हा हा

----------


## draculla

> इस का मतलब यह है की हमे अभी ओर दो तीन साल इंतेजार करना पडेगा 
> हा हा हा


पहले वाली रफ़्तार पकड़ लीजिए तो यह लक्ष्य १ महीने में आप पूरा कर लेंगे.

----------


## Shree Ji

क्योट कि हुई पोस्ट का कलर तेज कर सकता हूँ  मोबाईल पर थोड़ी परेशानी होती है

----------


## ashwanimale

> इस का मतलब यह है की हमे अभी ओर दो तीन साल इंतेजार करना पडेगा 
> हा हा हा


जी नहीं, रेपोतेष्ण से खरीदारी सम्भव हुई तो, मित्रों के सहयोग से तुरंत ही हर कोई सुविधा खरीद सकता है|

----------


## jeet6162

> जी नहीं, रेपोतेष्ण से खरीदारी सम्भव हुई तो, मित्रों के सहयोग से तुरंत ही हर कोई सुविधा खरीद सकता है|


आपने सही कहा मित्र 
मित्रो का सहयोग तो मिल ही जाएगा (बाय हुक ओर कुक )

----------


## Shree Ji

> आपने सही कहा मित्र 
> मित्रो का सहयोग तो मिल ही जाएगा (बाय हुक ओर कुक )


मित्रो सांठ-गांठ शुरु कर रहे हो क्या

----------


## jeet6162

> मित्रो सांठ-गांठ शुरु कर रहे हो क्या


हा भाई 
हस्ताक्षर मे चित्र जो लगाना है 
फ़ोरम 5000 पोस्ट मागता है 
अब इतना इंतेजार तो नही कर सकते है 
यह सुविधा खरीद नी पडेगी ओर उसके लिए धन चाहिए

----------


## Shree Ji

> हा भाई 
> हस्ताक्षर मे चित्र जो लगाना है 
> फ़ोरम 5000 पोस्ट मागता है 
> अब इतना इंतेजार तो नही कर सकते है 
> यह सुविधा खरीद नी पडेगी ओर उसके लिए धन चाहिए


मित्र ic से काम होता तो मै मदद कर देता पर fc तो मेरे पास भी नहीं  है

----------


## ashwanimale

> आपने सही कहा मित्र 
> मित्रो का सहयोग तो मिल ही जाएगा (बाय हुक ओर कुक )


हां, आप भाईचारे और दोस्ती को हुक एण्ड क्रुक से तुलना कर रहे हो! इट इज नाट गुड, परंतु मैं बात कर रहा हूं, रेपो  प्वाइंट्स के उधार लेन-देन की सुविधा दिये जाने की, कुछ उम्मीदें इस बारे में भी हैं, देखिये क्या होता है।

----------


## jeet6162

> हां, आप भाईचारे और दोस्ती को हुक एण्ड क्रुक से तुलना कर रहे हो! इट इज नाट गुड, परंतु मैं बात कर रहा हूं, रेपो  प्वाइंट्स के उधार लेन-देन की सुविधा दिये जाने की, कुछ उम्मीदें इस बारे में भी हैं, देखिये क्या होता है।


मित्र 
मे अपनी बात नही कर रहा था 
मेरे खाते मे तो अभी काफ़ी धन है

----------


## ashwanimale

> मित्र 
> मे अपनी बात नही कर रहा था 
> मेरे खाते मे तो अभी काफ़ी धन है 
> 
> मित्र आप समजते क्यो नही हो


मित्र इशारा मिला समझ गया, कौन जाने नई और इतनी आकर्षक सुविधा आ जाये की हमारा धन भी कम लगने लगे?

----------


## jeet6162

> मित्र इशारा मिला समझ गया, कौन जाने नई और इतनी आकर्षक सुविधा आ जाये की हमारा धन भी कम लगने लगे?


भाई
बनिया हु 
अभी से आने वाले कल के बारे मे सोचना तो पडेगा ही 
फ़िर बचत भी तो करनी पडेगी

----------


## satya_anveshi

> सेट्टिंग--->हस्ताक्षर सम्पादित करे--->चित्र देखे.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> चित्र के अनुसार हस्ताक्षर वाला चित्र अपने कंप्यूटर से अपलोड करे.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला भाई..............
बट ड्रेकु भाई [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC] के बीच में चित्र का यूआरएल चिपकाना जरूरी नहीं है, बिना उसके ही काम हो जाता है।

----------


## draculla

> धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला भाई..............
> बट ड्रेकु भाई [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC] के बीच में चित्र का यूआरएल चिपकाना जरूरी नहीं है, बिना उसके ही काम हो जाता है।


बिना लिंक के मैं कोशिश ही नहीं की जब मैंने देखा की [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC] के बीच में लिंक नहीं है तो मैंने सोचा की लिंक लगाना जरुरी है.
इसीलिए मैंने लिंक लगाया था.
जानकारी में बढ़ोतरी के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

> क्योट कि हुई पोस्ट का कलर तेज कर सकता हूँ  मोबाईल पर थोड़ी परेशानी होती है


भाई यदि आप खुद किसी की पोस्ट को कोट करके लिखते हैं तो बिल्कुल आप कलर बदल सकते हैं लेकिन यदि किसी और की पोस्ट की गई किसी पोस्ट में किसी अन्य पोस्ट को कोट किया गया हो और फिर आप उसे अलग कलर में देखना चाहें तो यह संभव नहीं है।

----------


## draculla

> धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला भाई..............
> बट ड्रेकु भाई [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC] के बीच में चित्र का यूआरएल चिपकाना जरूरी नहीं है, बिना उसके ही काम हो जाता है।


ये बेन टेन किक बटोश्की का फेन कब से बन गया.
किक बटोश्की मेरे पसंदीदा कार्टून किरदार में से एक है.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बिना लिंक के मैं कोशिश ही नहीं की जब मैंने देखा की [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC] के बीच में लिंक नहीं है तो मैंने सोचा की लिंक लगाना जरुरी है.
> इसीलिए मैंने लिंक लगाया था.
> जानकारी में बढ़ोतरी के लिए धन्यवाद


ही हा हा हा.............. :D
पहले मैंने भी ऐसा ही सोचा था।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ये बेन टेन किक बटोश्की का फेन कब से बन गया.
> किक बटोश्की मेरे पसंदीदा कार्टून किरदार में से एक है.


अभी दो साल से ही किक का फैन हूँ.............. साथ ही मैं ऑगी का भी फैन हूँ।
छोटा भाई देखता है तो मैं भी देखता था।

----------


## agyani

मेरा अवतार और हस्ताक्षर गायब हो गये है क्रपया कोई मित्र मदद करे

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मेरा अवतार और हस्ताक्षर गायब हो गये है क्रपया कोई मित्र मदद करे


*मित्र हमें तो आपके अवतार और हस्ताक्षर दोनों दिख रहे है !!!!!!*

----------


## King_khan

> मेरा अवतार और हस्ताक्षर गायब हो गये है क्रपया कोई मित्र मदद करे


जनाब कुछ देर बाद आपको भी गायब कर दूंगा |

----------


## King_khan

मजाक कर रहा था ! मुझे भी दिख रहा है |

----------


## agyani

> जनाब कुछ देर बाद आपको भी गायब कर दूंगा |


किँग खान जी ,क्या कह रहेँ आप।:-D

----------


## agyani

> *मित्र हमें तो आपके अवतार और हस्ताक्षर दोनों दिख रहे है !!!!!!*





> मजाक कर रहा था ! मुझे भी दिख रहा है |


याद दिलाने के लिए आप दोनो मित्रो का आभार।:-D

----------


## King_khan

> किँग खान जी ,क्या कह रहेँ आप।:-D


हेलो हेलो ...... कौन बोल रहे हैँ आप ?

----------


## agyani

> हेलो हेलो ...... कौन बोल रहे हैँ आप ?


किँग खान जी, माफ करना, मैने तो लिखा है।

----------


## King_khan

> किँग खान जी, माफ करना, मैने तो लिखा है।


लेकिन मैने तो सुना था !

----------


## Shree Ji

> वाह , प्रविष्ठि उडाने की बजाय मुझे उडाऔ तो हमे भी सन्तुष्टि मिले। कमाल है ,


ये आज आपको क्या हो गया दोस्त आपसे ये उम्मीद ना थी

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> ये आज आपको क्या हो गया दोस्त आपसे ये उम्मीद ना थी


किसी ने दिल तोड़ दिया  था , फिर से जोड़ा है :rofl:

----------


## Shree Ji

> किसी ने दिल तोड़ दिया  था , फिर से जोड़ा है :rofl:


थैंक्स गोड 
मै तो डर गया था

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*ये क्या है जी पल्ले ही नहीं पडा !!!! :mepullhair:*

----------


## agyani

> ये आज आपको क्या हो गया दोस्त आपसे ये उम्मीद ना थी


भाई  आप केवल सामान्य विभाग और प्रबँधन विभाग मे सक्रिय रहते है , मुझे कुछ नही हुआ, मैने केवल सत्य लिखा है सामान्य शब्दो मे , आप जैसोँ को असुविधा ना हो , इसलिए । पता नही कोई मुझे समझ पायेगा कि नही।

----------


## agyani

> *ये क्या है जी पल्ले ही नहीं पडा !!!! :mepullhair:*


आपके पल्ले नही पडेगा , पहले शादी करवाईये फिर पडेगा।:-D

----------


## Shree Ji

> भाई  आप केवल सामान्य विभाग और प्रबँधन विभाग मे सक्रिय रहते है , मुझे कुछ नही हुआ, मैने केवल सत्य लिखा है सामान्य शब्दो मे , आप जैसोँ को असुविधा ना हो , इसलिए । पता नही कोई मुझे समझ पायेगा कि नही।


मित्र मै आपके हर अच्छे बुरे विचार सुझाव मे आपके साथ हु बस साथ ना छुटने पाये ख्याल रखना

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आपके पल्ले नही पडेगा , पहले शादी करवाईये फिर पडेगा।:-D


*मतलब आपने ये शादीशुदा सदस्यों के लिए लिखा है !!!!*

----------


## agyani

> *ये क्या है जी पल्ले ही नहीं पडा !!!! :mepullhair:*


अरे भाई , मै किसी की खुशी के लिए उत्साह भी बढाता हु तो अज्ञानतावश कही गई बातो से नाराज हो जाते है , मेरी पोस्ट को कोट भी नही पहनाते सर्दी मे।

----------


## Shree Ji

> *मतलब आपने ये शादीशुदा सदस्यों के लिए लिखा है !!!!*


मित्र आपकी मीठी मीठी बाते आग मे पानी का काम करती है

----------


## agyani

> मित्र मै आपके हर अच्छे बुरे विचार सुझाव मे आपके साथ हु बस साथ ना छुटने पाये ख्याल रखना


श्रीजी भाई शुक्रिया आपका ,बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ।

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अरे भाई , मै किसी की खुशी के लिए उत्साह भी बढाता हु तो अज्ञानतावश कही गई बातो से नाराज हो जाते है , मेरी पोस्ट को कोट भी नही पहनाते सर्दी मे।


*आपका कोई मित्र आपकी सही बातों पर नाराज नहीं होगा जी !!! जो आपको कोट नहीं पहनाते क्या पता उनके पास इसके लिए पैसे ही न हो !!!! :)*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मित्र आपकी मीठी मीठी बाते आग मे पानी का काम करती है


*मित्र हर काम लड़ाई से नहीं सम्भाला जाता !!! लगातार  प्यार से बोलने से गुस्से वाला व्यक्ति भी शर्मिन्दा होकर प्यार से बोलने लगता है !!!*

----------


## Shree Ji

> *मित्र हर काम लड़ाई से नहीं सम्भाला जाता !!! लगातार  प्यार से बोलने से गुस्से वाला व्यक्ति भी शर्मिन्दा होकर प्यार से बोलने लगता है !!!*


अच्छा और कारगर फ़ार्मुला हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

लड़ाई सिर्फ आत्मरक्छा के लिए होनी चाहिए अन्यथा नहीं|

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अच्छा और कारगर फ़ार्मुला हैं





> लड़ाई सिर्फ आत्मरक्छा के लिए होनी चाहिए अन्यथा नहीं|


*मीठे बोल , बड़े अनमोल !!!!!*

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*आई. आर. सी. टी. सी. साईट पर एजेंट बनने का तरीका बताएं*

----------


## Shree Ji

क्या नियामक पद कि शपथ दिलाते वक्त कोई खाश तरह के दिशा निर्देश भी दिये जाते है या नवनियुक्त नियामक स्वत: उनकी रचना करके अंगीकार कर लेता है 
या मुझे वहम हो रहा है

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> *आई. आर. सी. टी. सी. साईट पर एजेंट बनने का तरीका बताएं*


मित्रों इसका जवाब दीजिए

----------


## Munneraja

> क्या नियामक पद कि शपथ दिलाते वक्त कोई खाश तरह के दिशा निर्देश भी दिये जाते है या नवनियुक्त नियामक स्वत: उनकी रचना करके अंगीकार कर लेता है 
> या मुझे वहम हो रहा है


नियामक क्षेत्र के कुछ नियम हैं 
उनकी पालना करते हुए नियामकीय कार्य अपेक्षित होता है 
जहां कहीं नव-नियुक्त हो परेशानी होती है वहाँ वरिष्ठ उन्हें सहायता करते हैं 



> मित्रों इसका जवाब दीजिए


जिस साईट के लिए आप पूछ रही हैं 
आपको जानकारी उसी साईट पर मिल सकती है
वैसे जहां तक मुझे ज्ञात है 
इसके लिए आपको कुछ रकम जमा करवा कर एक कार्ड लेना होता है जिसके द्वारा आप बुकिंग के टिकिट के पेमेंट कर सकती हैं और क्लाइंट से अपना कमीशन जोड़ कर रकम प्राप्त कर सकती हैं

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

विसिटर मेसेज न आयें इसके लिए क्या करना होगा

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> जिस साईट के लिए आप पूछ रही हैं 
> आपको जानकारी उसी साईट पर मिल सकती है
> वैसे जहां तक मुझे ज्ञात है 
> इसके लिए आपको कुछ रकम जमा करवा कर एक कार्ड लेना होता है जिसके द्वारा आप बुकिंग के टिकिट के पेमेंट कर सकती हैं और क्लाइंट से अपना कमीशन जोड़ कर रकम प्राप्त कर सकती हैं


जी धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## Krish13

> विसिटर मेसेज न आयें इसके लिए क्या करना होगा


सेटिँग्स > सामान्य सेटिँग्स > visitor messaging पर जाकर सदस्य अपनी सुविधानुसार visitor messaging on या off का विकल्प चुन सकते हैँ।

----------


## andythegood

मेरा सूत्र किसी और के नाम से हो गया है ,कैसे बदला जा सकता है?

----------


## King_khan

मुझे टूलबॉक्स में कोई ऑप्शन नहीं दिका रहा है ?

----------


## raghu204u

मेरी स्टेटस देखकर बताऐँ कि क्या मैं किसी को रिपुटेशन प्वाइंट दे सकता हूँ अगर हाँ तो कैसे?

----------


## draculla

> मेरी स्टेटस देखकर बताऐँ कि क्या मैं किसी को रिपुटेशन प्वाइंट दे सकता हूँ अगर हाँ तो कैसे?


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1733


ऊपर दिए गये लिंक पर जाइए....पूरा विस्तार में बताया गया है.

----------


## ingole

मेरे साथ ऐसा हो रहा है, कृपया मेरी समस्या का समाधान करें .........

----------


## ashwanimale

पहली नजर में कोई सर्वर मिस्टेक लग रही है? आगे देखता हूँ? आप पुन: प्रयास करिये, देखिये क्या दिक्कत अभी भी है?

----------


## ingole

अब सब ठीक है दोस्त

----------


## ashwanimale

नाईस ...............

----------


## ravi chacha

> मेरे साथ ऐसा हो रहा है, कृपया मेरी समस्या का समाधान करें .........


मेरे साथ भी यही हो रहा है   और परेशान हो कर मेने पोस्ट करना ही बंद कर दिया

----------


## ashwanimale

> मेरे साथ भी यही हो रहा है   और परेशान हो कर मेने पोस्ट करना ही बंद कर दिया


पहली नजर में कोई सर्वर मिस्टेक लग रही है? आगे देखता हूँ? २० सेकेण्ड बाद रिस्टार्ट कर आप पुन: प्रयास करिये, देखिये क्या दिक्कत अभी भी है?

----------


## ravi chacha

> पहली नजर में कोई सर्वर मिस्टेक लग रही है? आगे देखता हूँ? २० सेकेण्ड बाद रिस्टार्ट कर आप पुन: प्रयास करिये, देखिये क्या दिक्कत अभी भी है?


भाई ये सर्वर मिस्टेक  ही है और इसे लोका जी ठीक नहीं कर रहे है central 141  जब चाहे कुछ भी समस्या खड़ी हो जाती है

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*मैं मित्र सूचि सही करना चाहती हूँ, सूचि से फालतू सदस्यों के नाम हटाने का शीघ्र और सरल तरीका बताये 
*

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> मेरी स्टेटस देखकर बताऐँ कि क्या मैं किसी को रिपुटेशन प्वाइंट दे सकता हूँ अगर हाँ तो कैसे?


मित्र जिसे आप रेपो देना कहते है , उस पोस्ट पर लेफ्ट में अवतार के नीचे दो बटन होते है !
१) स्टार 
२) त्रिभुज 

१) स्टार बटन पे क्लिक्क करके आप रेपो दे सकते हैं !
२) त्रिभुज बटन पर क्लिक करके आप उस पोस्ट की शिकायत कर सकते है , यह गोपनीय है सिर्फ प्रबंधन ही इस शिकायत को पढ़ सकता है

----------


## kamesh

> *मैं मित्र सूचि सही करना चाहती हूँ, सूचि से फालतू सदस्यों के नाम हटाने का शीघ्र और सरल तरीका बताये 
> *


आपki list  में मित्रों के नाम के साथ चोकोर अक घेरा होगा उस में क्लिक करें और फिर सेव चेंज को क्लिक कर दें

----------


## draculla

रघु भाई जीत भाई की सलाह एकदम उचित है.
फोरम हिंदी है इसीलिए कॉमिक्स भी हिंदी में होना चाहिए.
यदि किसी नियामक की नजर पड़ेगी तो अवश्य हट जायेगी.
अत: इसे हिंदी में रूपांतरित करके पोस्ट करे.
ऊपर से यह कॉमिक्स माँ बेटे के बीच सेक्स संबंध को दर्शाती है.
यह भी फोरम नियम के विरुद्ध है.
यहाँ पर माँ-बेटे या पिता-पुत्री के बीच दर्शाये जाने वाले कहानी या कॉमिक्स को पोस्ट करने की अनुमति नहीं है.
धन्यवाद

----------


## Shree Ji

किस सदस्य ने अब तक कितने सूत्रो कि रचना कि है 
कैसे जाने

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> किस सदस्य ने अब तक कितने सूत्रो कि रचना कि है 
> कैसे जाने


जिस सदस्य के सूत्रों की जानकारी जाननी हो उसके प्रोफाईल पर जाएँ, सदस्य के नाम के नीचे "आरम्भ किए गए सभी सूत्र खोजें " नामक ओप्शन दिखेगा ..............उसे क्लिक करें, अगर उक्त सदस्य ने सूत्र बनाए होंगे तो सभी सदृश्य सूत्र दिख जायेंगे !

----------


## raghu204u

> रघु भाई जीत भाई की सलाह एकदम उचित है.
> फोरम हिंदी है इसीलिए कॉमिक्स भी हिंदी में होना चाहिए.
> यदि किसी नियामक की नजर पड़ेगी तो अवश्य हट जायेगी.
> अत: इसे हिंदी में रूपांतरित करके पोस्ट करे.
> ऊपर से यह कॉमिक्स माँ बेटे के बीच सेक्स संबंध को दर्शाती है.
> यह भी फोरम नियम के विरुद्ध है.
> यहाँ पर माँ-बेटे या पिता-पुत्री के बीच दर्शाये जाने वाले कहानी या कॉमिक्स को पोस्ट करने की अनुमति नहीं है.
> धन्यवाद


*सभी नियामको और सदस्यों से अपनी गलती के लिए माफ़ी चाहता हूँ ..............
आगे से हिंदी कॉमिक्स ही पोस्ट करूंगा.........
पर क्या आप हमे बता सकते हैं की किसी इंग्लिश कॉमिक्स को हिंदी में बदला जा सकता है .................
अगर हाँ तो कैसे..............*

----------


## draculla

> *सभी नियामको और सदस्यों से अपनी गलती के लिए माफ़ी चाहता हूँ ..............
> आगे से हिंदी कॉमिक्स ही पोस्ट करूंगा.........
> पर क्या आप हमे बता सकते हैं की किसी इंग्लिश कॉमिक्स को हिंदी में बदला जा सकता है .................
> अगर हाँ तो कैसे..............*


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4589


ऊपर दिए गए लिंक पर क्लिक करे.
आपको सारी जानकारी वहाँ मिल जायेगी.
फिर भी कोई समस्या होती है तो हम उसी सूत्र पर बात कर सकते है.
धन्यवाद

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मित्रों , कम लिखे को ज्यादा समझिए , और इस विषय पर अब कोई चर्चा नही होगी !
१. चूँकि सबिता भाभी प्रतिबंधित है ,इसके यहाँ उपलब्ध होने पर गूगल में सविता सर्च करने से इस मंच का भी नाम आएगा और उच्च प्रबंधन  मंच को किसी भी प्रकार के विवाद से दूर रखना चाहता है! 
२. सविता के यहाँ फ्री में उपलब्ध होने  पर इसकी मुख्य साईट के ट्रैफिक पर असर पडेगा ! अब अपने पैर पर कोई खुद ही कुल्हाड़ी तो  नही मारेगा न !

----------


## ravi bhai

...................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> जिस सदस्य के सूत्रों की जानकारी जाननी हो उसके प्रोफाईल पर जाएँ, सदस्य के नाम के नीचे "आरम्भ किए गए सभी सूत्र खोजें " नामक ओप्शन दिखेगा ..............उसे क्लिक करें, अगर उक्त सदस्य ने सूत्र बनाए होंगे तो सभी सदृश्य सूत्र दिख जायेंगे !


पर मेरे साथ समस्या है ! मुझे मेरे बनाये हुए सारे सूत्र नहीं दिखाई देते !
प्रमाण के लिए आप मेरी प्रोफाइल में जाये और वहाँ देखें !

----------


## jeet6162

> पर मेरे साथ समस्या है ! मुझे मेरे बनाये हुए सारे सूत्र नहीं दिखाई देते !
> प्रमाण के लिए आप मेरी प्रोफाइल में जाये और वहाँ देखें !


मित्र 
हमे तो दिख रहे है 
आप फ़िर से देखो

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र 
> हमे तो दिख रहे है 
> आप फ़िर से देखो


मित्र मेरे द्वारा बनाये गए सरे सूत्र आपको दिख रहे है तो कृपया उनको कॉपी करके यहाँ पोस्ट कर दे , मैं उनको सेव कर लूँगा !

----------


## Umar Shekh

> मित्र मेरे द्वारा बनाये गए सरे सूत्र आपको दिख रहे है तो कृपया उनको कॉपी करके यहाँ पोस्ट कर दे , मैं उनको सेव कर लूँगा !


rajputana rifal ke sher, ye sab kya likh rahe ho...iska ek rasta aur hai

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> rajputana rifal ke sher, ye sab kya likh rahe ho...iska ek rasta aur hai


हाँ प्रिय मित्र आप जानकारी दीजिए !

----------


## Umar Shekh

> हाँ प्रिय मित्र आप जानकारी दीजिए !


in the evening, 

hindi me likhne me maza aayega aur aapko samjhne me anand aayega ..sorry

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> in the evening, 
> 
> hindi me likhne me maza aayega aur aapko samjhne me anand aayega ..sorry


प्रिय मित्र आप निम्न लिंक पे बहुत ही आसानी से हिंदी लिख सकते है !

http://www.google.co.in/transliterate/indic

*मुझे इंतज़ार रहेगा मित्र !*

----------


## Umar Shekh

> प्रिय मित्र आप निम्न लिंक पे बहुत ही आसानी से हिंदी लिख सकते है !
> 
> http://www.google.co.in/transliterate/indic
> 
> *मुझे इंतज़ार रहेगा मित्र !*


ye sab mujhe aata hai, do saal pahle se is software par mujhe se tez hindi shayad hi koi likhta ho, lekin .....

baat ko samjha karo yaar...aap to itne purane ho, fir bhi ..........

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> ye sab mujhe aata hai, do saal pahle se is software par mujhe se tez hindi shayad hi koi likhta ho, lekin .....
> 
> baat ko samjha karo yaar...aap to itne purane ho, fir bhi ..........


प्रिय मित्र उम्र शेख जी .... उपरोक्त के लिए छमा प्रार्थी हूँ....

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मित्रों , कम लिखे को ज्यादा समझिए , और इस विषय पर अब कोई चर्चा नही होगी !
> १. चूँकि सबिता भाभी प्रतिबंधित है ,इसके यहाँ उपलब्ध होने पर गूगल में सविता सर्च करने से इस मंच का भी नाम आएगा और उच्च प्रबंधन  मंच को किसी भी प्रकार के विवाद से दूर रखना चाहता है! 
> २. सविता के यहाँ फ्री में उपलब्ध होने  पर इसकी मुख्य साईट के ट्रैफिक पर असर पडेगा ! अब अपने पैर पर कोई खुद ही कुल्हाड़ी तो  नही मारेगा न !


मंच पर सविता भाभी का प्रतिबंधित होने का सबसे बड़ा कारण तो यही है !!!! बाकी तो सब कहने की बात है !!!!

----------


## ravi chacha

> मंच पर सविता भाभी का प्रतिबंधित होने का सबसे बड़ा कारण तो यही है !!!! बाकी तो सब कहने की बात है !!!!


गूगल पर देखो हजारो  बार मिल जाएगी  किसी एक के आख बंद करने से संसार में अँधेरा नहीं होता

----------


## Shree Ji

> गूगल पर देखो हजारो  बार मिल जाएगी  किसी एक के आख बंद करने से संसार में अँधेरा नहीं होता


बिलकुल सत्य वचन है मेरे प्रभु
मै अभी अभी गुगलिंग करके आया हूँ 
आपकी बाते अक्षरश: सत्य साबीत हुई है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बिलकुल सत्य वचन है मेरे प्रभु
> मै अभी अभी गुगलिंग करके आया हूँ 
> आपकी बाते अक्षरश: सत्य साबीत हुई है


*जय हो गूगल देव की !*

----------


## raghu204u

> मंच पर सविता भाभी का प्रतिबंधित होने का सबसे बड़ा कारण तो यही है !!!! बाकी तो सब कहने की बात है !!!!


* एकदम सत्य बोल रहे हो मित्र मुख्य कारण तो यही है। जय गूगल देवता*

----------


## manojdjoshi

गूगल देव महान हे मित्रो सो गूगल देव की जय बोल के लगे रहो

----------


## donsplender

मित्रों मेरा संदेश बाक्स भर गया है मुझे ये खाली भी करना है और ये डिलिट ना करके किसी फोल्डर में सुरक्षित (मुव) करना है इसके लिए मुझे क्यां प्रकिया अपनानी पड़ेगी ? कृपया डिटेल में बततायें !

----------


## ashwanimale

> मित्रों मेरा संदेश बाक्स भर गया है मुझे ये खाली भी करना है और ये डिलिट ना करके किसी फोल्डर में सुरक्षित (मुव) करना है इसके लिए मुझे क्यां प्रकिया अपनानी पड़ेगी ? कृपया डिटेल में बततायें !


सेटिंग में जाये, चित्र में दिए पीले आप्शन को देखें क्लिक करें, नव आप्शन रीड करें, आगे बढ़ जाएँ, न समझ आये तो पी एम् करके पूछ ले स्वागत है/और हमेशा स्वागत है|

----------


## Krish13

> मित्रों मेरा संदेश बाक्स भर गया है मुझे ये खाली भी करना है और ये डिलिट ना करके किसी फोल्डर में सुरक्षित (मुव) करना है इसके लिए मुझे क्यां प्रकिया अपनानी पड़ेगी ? कृपया डिटेल में बततायें !


मित्र भले ही आप संदेशोँ को दूसरे फोल्डर मेँ मूव कर लेँ लेकिन नये संदेश प्राप्त करने के लिये आपको कुछ पुराने संदेश तो मिटाने पड़ेगे।

----------


## draculla

> मित्रों मेरा संदेश बाक्स भर गया है मुझे ये खाली भी करना है और ये डिलिट ना करके किसी फोल्डर में सुरक्षित (मुव) करना है इसके लिए मुझे क्यां प्रकिया अपनानी पड़ेगी ? कृपया डिटेल में बततायें !


यदि आपके सन्देश में sent item भी सेव होता है और वह उपयोगी नहीं है तो उसे मिटा दें.
जिससे आपके फोल्डर में सन्देश प्राप्त करने के लिए जगह बन जायेगी या फिर आप सबसे पहले अपना प्राप्त सन्देश का फोल्डर खोले और सभी सन्देश को चुन लें उसे बाद नीचे स्क्रोल करे.
नीचे आपको selected message का ड्रॉप बटन दिखेगा उस पर क्लिक करे.
फिर उसमे download as xml
download as csv
या download as text का आप्शन चुनकर अपने कंप्यूटर में सारे सन्देश सेव कर सकते है.





इसके बाद सारे सन्देश खली कर दें.
इससे आपका सन्देश का फोल्डर भी खली हो जायेगा और आपका सन्देश कंप्यूटर में सुरक्षित भी हो जायेगा.

----------


## draculla

> पर मेरे साथ समस्या है ! मुझे मेरे बनाये हुए सारे सूत्र नहीं दिखाई देते !
> प्रमाण के लिए आप मेरी प्रोफाइल में जाये और वहाँ देखें !



मित्र मुझे भी आपके बनाये गए सारे सूत्र दिख रहे है!!

http://forum.hindivichar.com/search.php?searchid=3403150

अब आपने ५१ सूत्र बनाये है.जरा हमारे ऊपर रहम कीजिये.
सभी का लिंक यहाँ चिपकाने में बहुत समय लगेगा. :)

----------


## raghu204u

> यदि आपके सन्देश में sent item भी सेव होता है और वह उपयोगी नहीं है तो उसे मिटा दें.जिससे आपके फोल्डर में सन्देश प्राप्त करने के लिए जगह बन जायेगी या फिर आप सबसे पहले अपना प्राप्त सन्देश का फोल्डर खोले और सभी सन्देश को चुन लें उसे बाद नीचे स्क्रोल करे.नीचे आपको selected message का ड्रॉप बटन दिखेगा उस पर क्लिक करे.फिर उसमे download as xmldownload as csvया download as text का आप्शन चुनकर अपने कंप्यूटर में सारे सन्देश सेव कर सकते है.इसके बाद सारे सन्देश खली कर दें.इससे आपका सन्देश का फोल्डर भी खली हो जायेगा और आपका सन्देश कंप्यूटर में सुरक्षित भी हो जायेगा.


* प्रिय डान जी मुझे लगता है कि ड्रेकुला जी ने बहुत अच्छा समाधान बताया है*

----------


## raghu204u

* ये क्या है  You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to draculla again.*

----------


## ravi bhai

> * ये क्या है  You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to draculla again.*


*
भाई आप ने अभी कुछ दिन पहले  draculla जी को  Reputation दिया होगा ---अब आप को किसी अन्य ७ सदस्यों को रेपू देना होगा   इसके बाद आप draculla जी को  Reputation  दे सकते है*

----------


## SAAJANN

> *
> भाई आप ने अभी कुछ दिन पहले  draculla जी को  Reputation दिया होगा ---अब आप को किसी अन्य ७ सदस्यों को रेपू देना होगा   इसके बाद आप draculla जी को  Reputation  दे सकते है*


परन्तु इतने सदस्य को देना आवश्यक हे क्या

----------


## ravi bhai

> परन्तु इतने सदस्य को देना आवश्यक हे क्या


जी भाई नियम है

----------


## SAAJANN

> जी भाई नियम है


इस जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## Shree Ji

मेरे नाम के निचे जल रहे कुछ हरे रंग के बल्ब (रेपो) मुझें कुछ दिनो से आँखों  मे चुभ रहे है कृपया करके इन्हे स्थाई रुप से हटाने का कष्ट  करे या जरुरतमंद को मेरी तरफ़ से दान मे दे दें

----------


## Shree Ji

मै मेरा रेपो देने का अधिकार वापिस करना चाहता हूँ
कृपया उचित प्रक्रिया बताकर मार्गदर्शन करे
ना काहु से दोस्ती ना काहु से बैर

----------


## agyani

> मै मेरा रेपो देने का अधिकार वापिस करना चाहता हूँ
> कृपया उचित प्रक्रिया बताकर मार्गदर्शन करे
> ना काहु से दोस्ती ना काहु से बैर


क्या हुआ श्रीजी भाई ..... ?

----------


## Shree Ji

> क्या हुआ श्रीजी भाई ..... ?


होना क्या था यार जो देखो रेपो रेपो कर रहा है इस रेपो से अब चिड़  हो गई है सबसे ज्यादा रोना तो पुराने सदस्य  रो रहे है

----------


## agyani

> होना क्या था यार जो देखो रेपो रेपो कर रहा है इस रेपो से अब चिड़  हो गई है सबसे ज्यादा रोना तो पुराने सदस्य  रो रहे है


दूसरे सदस्य यदि जायज कारण पर रो रहे है तो आप भी साथ बैठ कर रोईए नही तो हमारी तरह ये सोच कर मस्त रहिए कि अपना काम बनता ,भाड मे जाए जनता। हर किसी को  अपना मन हल्का करने का अधिकार है चाहे वो रोकर के क्यू ना हो। धन्यवाद।:-D:-D

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरे नाम के निचे जल रहे कुछ हरे रंग के बल्ब (रेपो) मुझें कुछ दिनो से आँखों  मे चुभ रहे है कृपया करके इन्हे स्थाई रुप से हटाने का कष्ट  करे या जरुरतमंद को मेरी तरफ़ से दान मे दे दें





> मै मेरा रेपो देने का अधिकार वापिस करना चाहता हूँ
> कृपया उचित प्रक्रिया बताकर मार्गदर्शन करे
> ना काहु से दोस्ती ना काहु से बैर


प्रथम बात यहा दान लेने कोई नहीं आता -आप सदस्यो को दान देने की बात कर रहे है जो सर्वथा अनुचित है । 
दूसरी बात रेपो पॉइंट डिलीट करने का अधिकार केवल उन सदस्यो के पास है जो वर्तमान मैं नियामक ओर प्रशासक पद पे है । 
आप भी लगातार सार्थक योगदान फोरम पे दे के नियामक या प्रशासक पद पा लेंगे तो अपने रेपो प्रदर्शन को डिलीट कर पायेगे । 
अभी आपकी मांग से ऐसा लग रहा है की कोई नरसरी का छात्र अपने अभिवावक से बोल रहा हो--पापा -पापा मुझे तुरंत डॉक्टर बनना है बस झटपट मुझे mbbs के एकजाम मैं बेठा दो।

----------


## Shree Ji

"अपना काम बनता ,भाड मे
जाए जनता।"

हाँ ये बिलकुल  ठीक  रहेगा

----------


## Shree Ji

> प्रथम बात यहा दान लेने कोई नहीं आता -आप सदस्यो को दान देने की बात कर रहे है जो सर्वथा अनुचित है । 
> दूसरी बात रेपो पॉइंट डिलीट करने का अधिकार केवल उन सदस्यो के पास है जो वर्तमान मैं नियामक ओर प्रशासक पद पे है । 
> आप भी लगातार सार्थक योगदान फोरम पे दे के नियामक या प्रशासक पद पा लेंगे तो अपने रेपो प्रदर्शन को डिलीट कर पायेगे । 
> अभी आपकी मांग से ऐसा लग रहा है की कोई नरसरी का छात्र अपने अभिवावक से बोल रहा हो--पापा -पापा मुझे तुरंत डॉक्टर बनना है बस झटपट मुझे mbbs के एकजाम मैं बेठा दो।


मेरे गुणवान भाई पहले पोस्ट तो ठीक   से पढ़  लिया करो

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरे गुणवान भाई पहले पोस्ट तो ठीक   से पढ़  लिया करो


जी मित्र देखि --आपकी आंखो मैं हरे रंग से चुभन हो रही है । 
इस विषय मैं फोरम पे कोई सहायता नहीं मिल सकती अनुरोध है आपसे तुरंत आँख के योग्य डॉक्टर से संपर्क करे । 
देर ना करे आँख का मामला है ,ऐसा बहुतों के साथ होता है की कुछ रंग से उनकी आंखो मैं चुभन होती है । 




> मेरे नाम के निचे जल रहे कुछ हरे रंग के बल्ब (रेपो) मुझें कुछ दिनो से आँखों मे चुभ रहे है कृपया करके इन्हे स्थाई रुप से हटाने का कष्ट करे या जरुरतमंद को मेरी तरफ़ से दान मे दे दें

----------


## Shree Ji

> जी मित्र देखि --आपकी आंखो मैं हरे रंग से चुभन हो रही है । 
> इस विषय मैं फोरम पे कोई सहायता नहीं मिल सकती अनुरोध है आपसे तुरंत आँख के योग्य डॉक्टर से संपर्क करे । 
> देर ना करे आँख का मामला है ,ऐसा बहुतों के साथ होता है की कुछ रंग से उनकी आंखो मैं चुभन होती है ।


मेरे विचार से आपके मन मे नियामक बनने कि भावना पनप रहि है तभी आप अपने अधिकार क्षेत्र से बाहर निकल कर सुझाव और समस्या का निदान कर रहे है

----------

